# Sticky  The All-Year Garden Thread!



## Zurgh

Yup, I Garden... I thought someone started a thread about all the seasons of are year-round gardens that lead us to the Fall harvest...& other seasons harvest...If not Yay! If so, I'm stupid... Whats new?!.. Boot to the Head? OW!

Post Here then, I'll do it... Pics please & Info & help!


----------



## papabear

Gardens are a nice place to get away and think. Cool weather plants are about ready to harvest and the summer plants are starting to grow. Gardens are also great places to get rid of evidence.


----------



## Zurgh

Early '09









Late '09









Bamb! Twards the end, I was getting 10+ Lbs of Tonmaters every 2-3 DAYS!!! from 6 plants!!!WOW!

I trained them to attack humans as well....


----------



## Joiseygal

Zurgh you beat me to the garden thread! Anyway you did a great job with your tomato garden last year, it was very impressive. I am planting a tomato garden this year but still waiting for my plants to grow from the seed. I'm also growing a corn garden basically for the stalks for Halloween. I am posting some pics of one of my flower gardens in front of my house, but I will post more pics in the future. I hope we have more people that will post pictures, ask question (especially me because I can always use advice) and give advice about vegetable gardens and flowers. We have so many talented people in this forum that can make Halloween props that I know they have talent in Gardening! 
So anyway here is two pics of my flower garden in front of my house:


----------



## nixie

YAY!!! A gardening thread!! I love gardening, about as much as I love Halloween! I actually tie the two togther very often, especially in the front yard, where I do all my landscaping to suit my haunt and vice versa. I"m on here right now taking a little break from yard work, when I get something done, I'll post some pics. Great work Zurgh and Joisey, love your gardens!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thank you Nixie. I'm looking forward to seeing what your garden looks like. I figure if we post pictures it could give us ideas that we can incorporate in our yards. Sort of like stealing...borrowing I mean Halloween props.


----------



## fick209

Love the idea of this thread
Zurgh, your tomato plants look amazing!
Joisey, your flowers look great!
Damn, now I have to do some weeding so I can post pics of mine:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are a couple shots from our butterfly garden -

Skellimingos and friends - the blue flowering plant is a Jacob's ladder. Right behind the flamingos is a butterfly bush that will reach about 8-10 in height and width. It gets cut back every winter since flowers appear on new growth:

DSCF2839 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The guardian gargoyle who moves to the front walk every Halloween. The azalea behind him was past peak flowering, so not overly impressive in this picture:

DSCF2837 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy the Jacob's ladder is so pretty. I really like the butterfly bush also. The statues really give it a nice touch, especially the dragon. Your garden is very nice! It seems like you know the names of a lot of these plants, so I will take a picture tomorrow of this tree I bought last year for 70 percent off. It didn't have the name of it and it just started to get leaves. Anyway hopefully someone on the forum can tell me what it is so I can look it up and see how big it will get.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I was worried about the frost last night killing my tomato and corn seeds that I just planted. I was told to water them in the morning before the sun came up because the water will crystallize the area and warm it from the sun. It didn't seem like it was as cold as the weather predicted, but they say it will remain cold the next few days. If anyone has a better idea to protect my seeds from frost than please help! Also I wanted to upload a picture of the discounted tree I bought last year. I planted it in the fall and the leaves didn't show up on the tree until two weeks after all my other plants had leaves. When I bought it the plant/tree didn't have a name on it. Anyway can anyone give me the name of this tree so I can see if I planted in the right area. I don't want to plant it in the area it is in if it gets too wide. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, if we could get a closer shot of the leaves on a small branch, that might help us get started on an ID. It looks a bit like a golden raintree or one of the many types of oak tree, but seeing the leaves and their placement opposite one another would help.

Here's a link from the Arbor Day site that can help people identify an unknown tree:

http://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/WhatTree.cfm?ItemID=E6A


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry Roxy does this help?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like it might be some sort of Oak tree, but I'd need a better pic of a leaf to be sure.

Here's a site that might help.

http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr/leaf/Treekey/tkframe.htm


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry Spook I was still trying to edit the picture of the leafs so I uploaded a better picture of the leafs in the previous thread. I'm not sure if it is the same leaf as an Oak tree? I'm still trying to figure it out from the link Roxy posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oak trees come in an amazing variety of leaf shapes, which is why I'm inclined to think it's a type of oak.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Spooky and Roxy.  So now I should be prepared for this tree to get very tall and wide. I have a Dogwood about 5 feet from it, so I better replant it. I will take a shot of my other side of my garden after I mow the grass. I love the set up, but after it starts growing I think some of my plants and trees will over run it.


----------



## nixie

Roxy- I love your garden, you have some really cool statuary!

Thanks for the tree identification link, it helped me identify a tree that popped up in my yard a few years ago. Fun site!


----------



## Death's Door

I was concerned with the frost warnng last night also. I can't remember when we had a frost warning after mother's day. We planted a lot of our veggie garden Sunday. I checked this morning and plants looked ok and didn't look affected. The ones I hadn't planted yet that were still in the trays I brought them in last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a list of some appropriately-named-for-Halloween plants from this website:

http://plantsbulbs.suite101.com/article.cfm/halloween_themed_garden_plants

*Acer palmatum 'Purple Ghost', 'Red Spider', 'Bloodgood' and 'Sister Ghost'* - Zones 5-8. These Japanese maples all have unusual names that are more than suitable for a Halloween themed garden. As an added bonus, all Japanese maples have brilliant fall color.

*Aralia (Fatsia japonica) 'Spider's Web'* - Zones 6-9. This fall-blooming plant is a large shrub or can be pruned into a small tree and has unique variegated foliage all season.

*Blanket Flower (Gaillardia) 'Kobold (Goblin)' and 'Gold Goblin'* - 'Goblin' and 'Gold Goblin' are both long-blooming perennial plants with bright flowers and drought tolerance.

*Canna 'Lucifer'* - A dwarf canna only 3-4' tall with bright red-orange flowers that contrast against the broad green leaves.

*Dianthus 'Bewitched'* - Zones 3-8. A low-growing dianthus great for edging and containers, this dianthus has fringed, pink flowers with bright purple-red centers.

*Eggplant 'Casper'* - An unusual variety of eggplant, this plant produces fruit that is pale white instead of bright purple.

*Elderberry (Sambucus *****) 'Witches Broom'* - Zones 5-8. A great year-round shrub with ornamental winter berries, 'Witches Broom' features a dwarf stature of only 8" perfect for small borders.

*Firethorn (Pyracantha angustifolia) 'Gnome'* - Zones 5-9. Firethorn is a compact, deciduous shrub bright orange winter berries.

*Geranium 'Tiny Monster'* - Zone 4-8. Despite the name, this cranesbill isn't horrific in anyway, but the prolific pink flowers with magenta veining are beautiful additions to any garden.

*Hosta 'Red October'* - This hosta has medium green, lance-shaped leaves with bright red stems.

*Hyssop (Agastache) 'Black Adder'* - Zone 6-9. Dark purple flowers all summer and into fall are a favorite of butterflies.

*Japanese Bitter Orange (Poncirus trifoliata) 'Flying Dragon'* - Hardy to zone 5. Twisted branches and spiny stems make this ornamental tree an unusual addition to the Halloween themed garden and provide a unique winter silhouette.

*Japanese Painted Fern (Athyrium nipponicum) 'Ghost' and 'Ursula's Red'* - Zones 3-8. Great for part to deep shade with consistently moist soil. Japanese ferns naturalize well.

*Lavender (Lavandula angustifolia) 'Graves'* - Zones 5-11. The 'Graves' lavender makes a nice addition for a Halloween themed garden because of its name, but makes a great plant for any bed or border because the flowers of this herb are lighter purple than other lavender cultivars.

*Oriental Lily (Lilium) 'Alchemy'* - This trumpet lily is perfect for brewing up a Halloween themed garden with its large, creamy-orange colored flowers.

*Pumpkin 'Casper'* - Another white fruiting plant for the garden, this pumpkin has huge white pumpkins that are perfect for the Halloween themed garden.

*Rosa 'Banshee'* - An old garden rose with fabulous scented pink flowers.

*Heath, Spring Heath (Erica darleyen) 'Ghost Hills'* - Light silvery-green foliage with cream-colored tipped foliage in the spring.

*Tiarella 'Crow Feather', 'Skeleton Key' and 'Jeepers Creepers' *- Zones 4-9. 'Crow Feather' has bright green foliage with dark red, almost black markings along the veins that resemble feathers. 'Jeepers Creepers' has bold winter foliage contrast with green, orange or reddish colored leaves and 'Skeleton Key', while less colorful, has fine cut foliage that is unusual for tiarella plants.


----------



## papabear

Joiseygal, if the seeds have not broken the surface, frost will not hurt them. Also, if frost is going to be a problem you can always cover them with a sheet. I dont know about the crystalizing theory, but orange and strawberry farmers wil water before a frost so the energy from the freezing process protects the palnts. I'm not a scientist but I can back it up with the Discovery Channel. LOL


----------



## Joiseygal

papabear said:


> Joiseygal, if the seeds have not broken the surface, frost will not hurt them. Also, if frost is going to be a problem you can always cover them with a sheet. I dont know about the crystalizing theory, but orange and strawberry farmers wil water before a frost so the energy from the freezing process protects the palnts. I'm not a scientist but I can back it up with the Discovery Channel. LOL


Thanks papabear. We were lucky again this morning with no frost. My corn has broken the surface, but my tomatoes have not. I think we have a few more days to worry about frost, so maybe I will just get a sheet to cover the corn at night just in case. My mom told me about the crystallizing theory, so I wasn't too sure where my mom got that information. I love my mom, but sometimes her sources aren't reliable. She actually believes what is in the Enquirer, so do I need to say anymore..lol. :googly:

Oh and thanks for the information about the Halloween plants Roxy.  Thats great!


----------



## nixie

Roxy- Loved the list of Halloween plants. I am now in the market for a Flying Dragon Tree!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't garden at ground level anymore, but use pots and such to get the plants up to a proper working level. Just a few tomatoes, peas, peppers, and green beans and another try at doing strawberries. Believe it or not I found some coffin liners that were being used to store feeder fish until they started to leak. I got them for a couple of bucks and set them up on a heavy duty frame to use them for a planting bed. This year that is where the strawberries are. Here is a pic of the liners. Those are year end left over plants in there. The black tub in the background provides rain water from the roof of the shop for watering. The wire screen over it (6x6) allows for netting support or a blanket for frosty nites.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Coffin liners to garden in....how appropriate for a haunter.

I am going to have to figure out the best way to make some raised beds. I certainly can't bend like I used to. I'd like to start at least putting some flowers around the house.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm gardening thread, I grow some pretty awesome weeds.

I have a list of Witch's herbs if anyone would be interested in growing them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> My mom told me about the crystallizing theory, so I wasn't too sure where my mom got that information. :googly:


In simple terms, the plants are sprayed when a freeze is coming so a layer of ice forms in the surfaces, acting as an insulating layer and thereby protecting the plants when temperatures temporarily drop below freezing.


----------



## Joiseygal

Bone Dancer said:


> I don't garden at ground level anymore, but use pots and such to get the plants up to a proper working level. Just a few tomatoes, peas, peppers, and green beans and another try at doing strawberries. Believe it or not I found some coffin liners that were being used to store feeder fish until they started to leak. I got them for a couple of bucks and set them up on a heavy duty frame to use them for a planting bed. This year that is where the strawberries are. Here is a pic of the liners. Those are year end left over plants in there. The black tub in the background provides rain water from the roof of the shop for watering. The wire screen over it (6x6) allows for netting support or a blanket for frosty nites.


Bone Dancer I guess you had trouble with animals eating your plants? It seems like you have a very creative set up. Good Luck with your plants and keep us updated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer, you are a true haunting gardener


----------



## Lauriebeast

What a great thread!

Zurgh-great lookin "t'mater" plants!

Joisey-WOW! love the fence and flowers...very nice

Roxy-great pic! thanks for the plant list 

Bone Dancer-great tub gardens, xlnt idea

I, too, am a bonafide "dirt under the fingernails" kinda gal....been gardening for 40 years. I don't bother anymore with veggies since I always manage to get stuff from my neighbors. I share my naval oranges and fresh peaches with them. Most of the things in my current garden are shrubs and perennial flowers as well as a few trees and ornamental grasses. Here's the link to my Facebook album http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=61364&id=1164470644&l=5ceccc025c


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laurie, I love your garden! The rock fountain and dry stream bed are wonderful (as is the gargoyle)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> I don't garden at ground level anymore, but use pots and such to get the plants up to a proper working level. Just a few tomatoes, peas, peppers, and green beans and another try at doing strawberries. Believe it or not I found some coffin liners that were being used to store feeder fish until they started to leak. I got them for a couple of bucks and set them up on a heavy duty frame to use them for a planting bed. This year that is where the strawberries are. Here is a pic of the liners. Those are year end left over plants in there. The black tub in the background provides rain water from the roof of the shop for watering. The wire screen over it (6x6) allows for netting support or a blanket for frosty nites.


HHHMMmmmmm, I dunno Bill, them sure don't look like mater plants......them is lookin' like "alternative" healin plants to me with all those there hydroPOTnics there...?


----------



## beelce

Great garden Laurie...Roxy...BDancer..Zurgh....Joisey
I'm always in the yard too....I'll try to get some pics up...

2010 veggie garden....
eggplant 
tomatoes
onions
garlic
potatoes
peppers
squash
corn
beans cucumbers
sugarcane
grapes
got fruit on everything....just need to keep Mr and Mrs Bunny out !!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Laurie I commented about your garden on the Facebook page, but once again it is beautiful. I want to grow sunflowers this year, but I don't know if it is too late? Also beelce I am looking forward to seeing your pictures, especially the progress on the corn. I am trying to grow corn this year and would love to see if my corn will have big enough stalks to use for Halloween.


----------



## fick209

Bone Dancer - that's quite the original idea

Laurie - beautiful garden, lots of varieties 

Finally getting some warm temps here and some perennials are starting to bud, should have some blooms soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> I want to grow sunflowers this year, but I don't know if it is too late?


Shouldn't be any problem starting sunflowers now - we have them come up as volunteers under our bird feeders all summer. The big problem will be actually getting a full grown flower since the squitrrels love to snag the flower head as food. Most of our volunteer sunflowers end up as headless stalks at some point.


----------



## nixie

Bone Dancer- A brilliant true haunter's solution! Love it!
Laurie- I envy those sunflowers, I never have much luck with them myself. The up-lighting on the tree is really cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got the front beds cleaned up last weekend, so here are some pictures:

Two of the six Japanese maples we have (our motto is, you can't have too many Japanese maples). While working on the beds this weekend, I found volunteer seedlings under the green maple, so we have three more tiny Japanese maples now living in a large pot until they're big enough to plant in the yard.

DSCF2862 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2860 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Two dogwoods (of three total). These are different varieties and don't bloom at the same time:

DSCF2866 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2868 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Some potted plants right outside the front door. These are shade loving perennials and do well on the porch:

DSCF2871 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a few more pictures....

To the right as you come out the front door:

DSCF2859 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Close up of some of the hostas we have:

DSCF2870 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The azaleas at the ends of the walkway are now in bloom:

DSCF2863 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A shot of the left side of the house as you face it:

DSCF2865 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Shouldn't be any problem starting sunflowers now - we have them come up as volunteers under our bird feeders all summer. The big problem will be actually getting a full grown flower since the squitrrels love to snag the flower head as food. Most of our volunteer sunflowers end up as headless stalks at some point.


Thanks Roxy.  I will plant my seeds this weekend than. I love the pictures of your garden. I love how your landscape looks so clean and neat. It really makes your property look great! As soon as I mow my lawn I will take some more pictures of my other gardens. It has just been so hectic lately that I haven't had a chance to do what I enjoy the most is yard work. I know I'm weird!


----------



## beelce

Great gardens Roxy and Spooky.....It shocks me that your Hostas are so huge even after all the snow y'all had this year...
Love the Japanese maples, and what is the small shrub on the front corner with the white blooms?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Wow Roxy, your garden is stunning! I happen to love Japanese Maples too but only have 1 in my yard right now. Your hostas look beautiful too in the different shades of green. Your house is also gorgeous....everything looks really pretty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

beelce said:


> Great gardens Roxy and Spooky.....It shocks me that your Hostas are so huge even after all the snow y'all had this year...
> Love the Japanese maples, and what is the small shrub on the front corner with the white blooms?


The flowering bush near the end of the front walkway is an azalea - I don't remember which variety, but it's one of the smaller ones. We have one on each side.

Yep, those hostas are definitely getting big. We've had them for a few years now and they've reached the point where we need to cut them in half every spring to keep the size under control. There are cuttings now gracing some of our friends' and co-workers' gardens

Thanks for the kind comments, Joisey and Laurie!


----------



## fick209

Roxy & Spooky, your gardens are awesome, nice variety of trees and flowers that all bloom at different times. Those are definantly some nice big hostas! You guys must have perfect azalea growing conditions out there, I've never seen a single variety that blooms this early in the year around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Fick! Those white azaleas actually bloom later than the other azaleas and rhododendrons we have in the front and back yards.


----------



## morbidmike

very nice Roxy all my Irises are opening and look so cool too bad they only last a few days the rose of sharon is all leaved out I cant wait till early fall when it blooms my lilies are getting tall but not open yet now if I can get the dog from peeing on the hosta's I will be all set (word better not get out that mike has a flower garden of his own)


----------



## Bascombe

I love gardening for many of the same reasons as all of you. I love the solitude I get when I work in the garden, primarily because I know no one will bug me when I'm out there because they fear I will make them pull weeds....

I grow heirloom tomatoes. I'll have 24 plants this year in many colors and shapes. My favorite ones are the black ones. My wife likes the green ones. Oh yeah, and I also grow red ones once in awhile.

http://www.readytogrow.co.uk/images/l/black_krim.jpg
http://www.seedfest.co.uk/seeds/tomatoes/black/tomato-black-krim1.jpg


----------



## Joiseygal

Bascombe said:


> I grow heirloom tomatoes. I'll have 24 plants this year in many colors and shapes. My favorite ones are the black ones. My wife likes the green ones. Oh yeah, and I also grow red ones once in awhile.
> 
> http://www.readytogrow.co.uk/images/l/black_krim.jpg
> http://www.seedfest.co.uk/seeds/tomatoes/black/tomato-black-krim1.jpg


Wow you learn something new every day. I never knew they had black tomatoes. The only time I've seen a black tomato was when it was rotten. Very cool! How do they taste?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I never got a chance to plant anything except a pecan tree.
I purchased an antique rose, which now has a beautiful pink, fragrant flower on it but I don't know where to plant it so the Texas sun doesn't kill it. I know it needs sun but I think some afternoon shade would help it from getting stressed until it is established.

I also have a Rose of Sharon in a large pot that I know does well here. I just am clueless where to put things in the yard.

Anybody have some rose knowledge they'd like to share?


----------



## Joiseygal

Maybe if you take a picture of your yard people on the forum can give you some ideas HB. Just give people how much sun and shade you get in those specific areas that you want to plant something.


----------



## nixie

HB- Sadly, the only thing I know about roses is that I kill them... I have several rose bushes that just seem to get smaller and smaller every year. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Rose of Sharons, on the other hand, seem to do well no matter where I put them. I have them in pure sun, shade, and everywhere in between, but I'm in Michigan so that may not help you much in Texas. Best of luck to you and your plants.

Bascombe- Very cool tomatoes, I'll have to see if I can find those around here. We like to grow unusual varieties too. Mr. Stripey is a fun one to grow and it has a really spicy flavor, almost pepper-like. Last year, our son grew Big Boys and we grew Sweet Baby Girls for our new daughter. Come to think of it, those black ones would have been perfect for our oldest daughter's garden! I have a thing for growing things with my kids' names in them, or that in some way play homage to them. I guess I'm just cheesy like that...


----------



## fick209

Haunted Bayou - I really don't know much about roses either except for the fact that I scratch the heck out of myself whenever I prune mine or try to weed around them. This might help you with your anitique rose questions:
http://www.roseinfo.com/


----------



## fick209

Not too much blooming going on yet with the majority of my flowers, but my large Hansa rose shrub exploded with blooms over the last couple days. It will continue to bloom now through August. I(t is 5' tall and about 5' wide.









Here is what the blooms/flowers look like, they are very fragrant 









This extremely thorny rose started blooming as well, I don't remember the name of this variety at the moment









These blooms are much smaller, slightly larger than a quarter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice flowers, Fick! Looks like you have some daylily action going on as well.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope we get rain soon. The ground is very dry. Hubby has been watering the veggie and flower gardens. 

I planted some heirloom tomatoes from the seeds I kept last year. Well, all the seeds came up and now I have about 40 plants left after planting some in my garden. I started bringing some in for people at work. I'm happy to find homes for these beautiful little guys.


----------



## Death's Door

Beautiful roses ya got there Fick. Great pics.


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice flowers, Fick! Looks like you have some daylily action going on as well.


To the left is a large daylily, to the right is a group of 3 stella de oro's. Growing up with an actual Master Gardner (my mom) I was never allowed to refer to Stellas as daylilies even though that basically is what they are:googly:

Hoping you get some rain soon there Weiner


----------



## nixie

Fick- beautiful!!!!

Weiner- We'll do a rain dance for ya'


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hey fick209,
Thanks for the link but it just so happens, I got my rose from Antique Rose Emporium.
I'll go back and read-up on them again.
I think I am just too chicken to dig a hole.

My Rose of Sharon is already stressed in the pot it is in. I need to fertilize it and plant it somewhere before I lose it. I had it in the house all winter and it bloomed in my kitchen.


----------



## morbidmike

the wife planted tomatoe's and I dont know if she knows that you have to water them LOL I hope they die so I can give her grief and say my garden is beautiful muhahahahah.......oh yes my lillies are starting to open they are orange what a awesome color


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things are blooming in the yard so here are some recent shots.

Coreopsis and daylilies (also Stella D'Oro) by our mailbox:

DSCF2892 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2893 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Daylily near our gate. This variety was developed at the College of William & Mary (my undergraduate alma mater) some years ago.

DSCF2895 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2896 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Very pretty color Daylilies.


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> the wife planted tomatoe's and I dont know if she knows that you have to water them LOL I hope they die so I can give her grief and say my garden is beautiful muhahahahah.......oh yes my lillies are starting to open they are orange what a awesome color


Come on Mike, pictures please

Roxy the Daylilies, stellas & coreopsis are awesome! I've never tried coreopsis, how big do they get, do they wander/spread, how long is the bloom?


----------



## nixie

I can only speak for myself, but coreopsis wanders and spreads all over the place for me, I like a wild look so I like that. They have a long bloom time, but you have to be diligent about deadheading to keep them in bloom. They're a good hardy plant, I really like them.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Fick your rose shrub is beautiful. Roxy I also love the flowers that are blooming in your yard. We will look back at this thread in the winter and really appreciate our gardens when we are freezing our buns off. Anyway I thought I would post some pictures of the progress I made with my yard and flower/vegetable garden. I have some problems in my yard where the dogs are because the grass doesn't grow in some areas. I plant grass every year, but it doesn't last more than two weeks. So since the Christmas Tree Shop was selling beach signs cheap I thought it would be cool to do a beach theme this year. Instead of growing grass I decided to put sand down where the grass doesn't grow. I also made a walk path that looks like a boardwalk which also gave me the idea.

Anyway here is the before and after pictures:


----------



## Joiseygal

I also wanted to post pictures of my corn garden:










Tomato Garden (Unfortunately the last frost killed the seeds I planted for my tomato's, but the plants I bought seem to be doing pretty well):










My Pumpkin Garden:










Also a picture of my patio garden that I did to eliminate the water from the rain piling up in the corner. This garden solved the problem and looks pretty too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Roxy the Daylilies, stellas & coreopsis are awesome! I've never tried coreopsis, how big do they get, do they wander/spread, how long is the bloom?


What Nixie said There are several varieties of coreopsis (I believe what I planted are "Moonbeam") and what you see in the picture is the height this variety gets to. They will spread over time - we actually cut out about a third of the plant in the spring.

Joisey, I love the beach scene and boardwalk! It's like going to the shore without having to drive there.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Joisey, I love the beach scene and boardwalk! It's like going to the shore without having to drive there.


I was thinking the same thing. It's gettting to that beachy time of year!


----------



## beelce

looking great Joiseygal.....lots of work


----------



## randomr8

We are trying hay bale gardening this year. The tomatoes seems to like it.

hay bale tomatoe

Also a couple other shots:

waiting for the riot

clematis


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for all the nice comment about my yard. I hate shore traffic and the crowd, so I like to sit in my swing and enjoy my beach getaway.  
Random it looks like your tomatoes love the hay. They are looking very healthy. I can't wait for the tomatoes to grow, because it cost $1.99 a pound in the store. So basically a pound is maybe one tomato. Oh and I was lucky enough to have BlackCat and Vlad's lettuce from their organic garden. It was delicious! Now I have to find room to grow lettuce. So much to grow, but so little space.  I will have to tell them about this thread so maybe if they get a chance they can post some pictures of their garden. It is awesome!


----------



## morbidmike

I saw weed's LOL


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> I saw weed's LOL


Really I didn't see you standing in my garden Mike???? LOL :googly:


----------



## nixie

Joisey- I absolutely love your beach garden!! Cute dog too!! The raised corner garden is such a pretty solution to the water problem!

Random- The tomatoes look great! I've never heard of haybale gardening, I'll have to look into that!

As soon as I track down the usb cord thingie, I'll post some pictures of my gardens...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I love the board-walk Joiseygal.


----------



## fick209

Random - I also have never heard of hay bale gardening, but your tomatoes sure seem to like, they look great.

Joisey - that looks like a great solution for your rain water problem. Your tomatoes and corn look to be doing well. I love the boardwalk, but I have to admit, my favorite thing is that cute dog just hanging out relaxing


----------



## Joiseygal

fick209 said:


> I love the boardwalk, but I have to admit, my favorite thing is that cute dog just hanging out relaxing


She is my big bear! She is 100 lbs. of sweetness....  Yes she loves the yard also and seem to find a nice shady area on the sand. I was worried about planting too much in the dogs area, but they seem to like the plants to hide and do their buisness behind.


----------



## randomr8

A moment of silence for the best rosemary plant ever. She would have been four this year. The heavy snows took it out.

rosemary


----------



## Black Cat

Sharon your Beach garden turned out great. Love the board walk as well.
Our garden is thriving at the moment with a few interruptions from the chipmunks that have found there way in. We have managed to keep the Deer out with the Deer fencing we put up.
We've been eating Organic veggies from the garden since early May. We have a Mesculin Lettuce crop, loose leaf lettuce, spinach, swiss chard, peas, 3 types of beans, parsley, chives, banana peppers, kale, hot peppers, mustard greens, turnip greens, radishes, tomatoes, basil, lemon balm, chocolate mint, rhubarb and raspberries growing at the moment. We are in the process of reestablishing our Leek bed.
We also have 5 large compost bins going. It's lots of work but well worth the taste in the end. Hopefully I'll get pics up once I find the camera.


----------



## Bascombe

What is it with haunters and gardening. I thought I was the only one. I'm an heirloom tomato gardener. I grow green, red, pink, orange, yellow, white, purple and black tomatoes. The black ones are the best.

I'll post pics at harvest time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good timing, Bascombe - I just found this link on growing tomato plants and thought folks might find it handy:

http://www.hortmag.com/article/tomatocaretips/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Bascombe said:


> What is it with haunters and gardening. I thought I was the only one. I'm an heirloom tomato gardener. I grow green, red, pink, orange, yellow, white, purple and black tomatoes. The black ones are the best.
> 
> I'll post pics at harvest time


 I was a member of an astronomy forum, and we had a forum just for gardening in the off-topic section. There were lots of musicians and photographers also.


----------



## beelce

Hey all......
Here are a few shots of one of my other hobbies




























A few vegetables starting to look good










My new grape arbor..green and red seedless Thompson


----------



## beelce

My Day Lilies did well this year...this is only their second season in this bed


----------



## beelce

My first overnight guest...I am having real problems with the critters this year
I hope to catch Mr and Mrs Bunny










good eats...all organic


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Very nice Beelce..I miss the north shore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a gargoyle!

You've got some beautiful daylilies, Beelce. Love the colors!


----------



## nixie

Beelce- Beautiful stuff!!

random- RIP Rosemary. Poor Girl.


----------



## fick209

Veggies all look good beelce, and the day lilies are beautiful!


----------



## morbidmike

does anyone else have 4 ft tall lillies mine are insane should I stake them so the y dont fall over??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mike, must be those African or Asian lilies, yes? We never stake ours but they don't get four feet tall, either.


----------



## morbidmike

I think there just regular lillies maybe they are on the creepsters work out regiment lol


----------



## beelce

Thanks everyone....
Haunted Bayou...Please stop by next time you and hubby are near.
Roxy...yep my gargoyle just sits and watches me do all the work
Nixie and Flick...THANKS!
Morbid Mike....My Lilies are 4' tall and no stakes necessary...the handle the wind and rain just fine


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks Beelce, I'll let you know when I come to town.


----------



## niblique71

After seeing all those nice gardens, I thought I'd share my small slice of paradise. It need a lot of work still, and the weeds are pervasive, But it's a great place to hang out at night.

It's primarily a shaded area, only getting about 2 hours of sunlight a day . So my choices of plants are a little limited.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is a very nice area to hang out. I am jealous of your koi pond.


----------



## Joiseygal

Beelce your garden is so cool! I love how you put your personal touch on everything. The arbor is awesome and makes me think that I would love to have something like that in my other yard. The vegetables you have harvested looks so good and I'm jealous. I can't wait for my tomatoes to grow. YUM!

Greg your landscape is very nice. I love the pond and the masonry work. Although it is very green with plants I always think that is a nice clean look. The only thing is that is that bench anchored down because I would hate to go backwards on your hill 










Also thanks so much Roxy for posting the tomato information. It was very helpful.


----------



## niblique71

ROFLOL Joisey, That bench is an official NYC park bench, It weighs something like 250 lbs. It's not going anywhere and neither would you if you sat on it. I did some work for the guy that makes them and I got it at cost.

My elephant ears are just popping now. they add SOO MUch once they come in... they give a really nice tropical feel. My Canna's are down by the street where they can get enough sun to flower, They are some of my favorite plants.


----------



## nixie

niblique- Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## nixie

I finally took some pictures of my backyard.
Hope this link to my photobucket album works...
Gardens pictures by storybook_hollow - Photobucket
It just looks blank, but I think the link works. Here are a few pictures if you don't want to check out the whole album


----------



## nixie

Castle playhouse and garden:








A kinda-sorta-pirate ship:


----------



## nixie

16 ft. square checkerboard with castle playhouse behind it








The White Rabbit's house


----------



## Joiseygal

Holy Crap do you charge admission? That is one really cool backyard. Can you go in the castle? I think the checkerboard is genius! I knew as talented Haunters are during Halloween I had a feeling we all had our own personal touch when it came to our yards during the summer. I love this thread because it is so cool to see what everyone does during the off season. Anyway that is amazing Nixie!


----------



## niblique71

WOW Nixie, That's gardening on a whole different level. I've always loved that "English style" natural gardening. There's soo much going on...Very whimsical. Castles, White rabbit house, Vine arches and a plethora of really cool perrennials. Too much going on to comment on everything. I LOVE IT. I'm gathering that your still 10 years old?? Peter pan style LOL 

PS, is that you on the checkerboard??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very cool...think I'm drivin' to Grand Rapids this summer!!


----------



## nixie

Thank you so much guys!!! We've been working on the back yard for nearly ten years, I can't believe it's nearly finished. I design my front yard around my haunt, but it's torn up a bit right now with a water feature I'm installing. When I get it finished and cleaned up, I'll post pictures of it too.

Joisey- No, we don't charge admission lol, and you can go in the castle. There is a spiral staircase that goes up the left tower, a bridge across to the other tower, and a tunnel slide to get down. The lower level of the second tower has a sandbox. It's tall enough for an adult to stand in each room. 

Niblique- Yeah, I like to keep the gardens a bit wild, I think it goes with the overall feel I was after. And yes, I'm very much still a kid... 

FE- That would be great, you're welcome any time!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Niblique, I love your little garden. It looks peacefully serene and cool.

Nixie, like, WOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a fair number of plants in bloom right now, so here is a slideshow of recent photos (sorry, no music). With the exception of the daylily pictures, all of the pictures were taken in our backyard.

Click on link.

SpringGarden2010 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Beautiful gardens. Did you guys do the pavers on your patio? I really like the design.  Are your yarrow yellow and white? I've not seen white yarrow before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We started laying the pavers in the patio a few years ago and ended up hiring professionals to do it right

We have a couple types of yarrow in the butterfly garden - "Moonshine" and "King Edward". Both have yellow flowers, but the King Edward is a very pale yellow and looks white in the photo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very nice Roxy...Nixie, when I know I'll be back in Kazo I'll give you notice that I'll be stopping by!!


----------



## niblique71

My red yarrow is about to bloom.... It's spectacular...

Yes roxy, Planting is one thing for most homeowners... but hardscape is another. Homeowners rarely see a good result... or a good return on thier money/time/effort when they do thier own hardscape. that's best left to the professionals.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Roxy that was beautiful! I love it!!!


----------



## doggieshop

Hey Guys,

I love this thread. I'm a huge gardener, too! I love to see everybodies hard work and creativity. It is truely a labor of Love. I just loaded a bunch of pics on My Space. If you get a chance check them out. http://www.myspace.com/doggieshoppicturepages Nibs... My Red Yarrow is in bloom now also. I bought it at Lowes last year for 10 cents, it was barely alive. Gotta love them Perrenials.


----------



## scareme

Everybodies gardens look so nice. We have a bunch of green thumbs here at Haunt Forum.

Doggie, I love my toad lilly. I bought three more at the farmers market this year. They are so big and full, I can't wait to see the flowers this fall.


----------



## nixie

Roxy- Love the slide show! I envy your Japanese Maples and red Daylillies! You have such a beautful collection of plants and garden decor! I love that you have tombstones in your garden!!

Doggie- Very beautiful and unique plants! Off the topic, but I also enjoyed your haunt video beneath the garden pictures! Nice job on both!


----------



## kevin242

*Some shots of my pond and plantings*

I've been keeping this water garden around my pond for about 5 years now, its become "my other hobby".
Hope you like it!


----------



## doggieshop

Roxy- Very nice! Beautiful garden. I love the Dragons and the the skelemingos! Did you make them?


----------



## doggieshop

Kevin- great pond! I have a natural creek and would love to do something like what you have done. It's very hard working around it and it is mostly rock, not alot for the plants to hold onto. The water level also changes alot. Now it is quite low, but in the winter, or when we have alot of rain, it comes up alot.


----------



## doggieshop

Nixie- How big is your yard? I love all the work you have done, it's like a little piece right out of a fairytale. Very creative... Seems us Haunters have to always be createing. I can see why it has taken 10 years to build. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## doggieshop

Niblique- Beautiful hardscaping! I wish I knew you when we got our Patio AKA "The Courtyard" done. I'm really considering revamping the whole project. I love the graceful sloping and the Lillies. I LOVE lillies! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## doggieshop

zurgh- Cool tomatos last year. Do you prune them or just let them go wild?


----------



## doggieshop

Joisey- Love the colors in your front beds! My front bed was the first thing I did when I moved into my house 5 years ago. Very pretty!


----------



## nixie

Kevin- ooooooooh... I'm coveting your pond garden, it's absolutely gorgeous! 

Doggie- Our yard is about 3/4 of an acre including front and back.

Niblique- That's my daughter on the checker board, she's a member here (her user name is Slightly Strange) but she seldom posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

kevin242 said:


> I've been keeping this water garden around my pond for about 5 years now, its become "my other hobby". Hope you like it!


I love your water pond! One of these days we want to add a water feature of some kind to our yard. We just need to get an electrician in to add an outlet to the back of the house since the original builder apparently didn't think such an item was necessary or useful



doggieshop said:


> Roxy- Very nice! Beautiful garden. I love the Dragons and the the skelemingos! Did you make them?


Thanks, Doggie! The statuary and other assorted items in the yard were all purchased.


----------



## scareme

Kevin, I love your pond. I just bought some of those bog irises at a plant sale this week end. I don't have a pond, but I'll put them in pots without drain holes and see if I can grow them that way. They like sun, don't they? How long do they flower?


----------



## niblique71

kevin242 said:


> I've been keeping this water garden around my pond for about 5 years now, its become "my other hobby".
> Hope you like it!


VERY Nice!! I wish I had more room for a bigger pond. My Iris's take up one whole corner of mine, and are taking over. Is yours a "Natural" pond?? or a liner pond?


----------



## niblique71

THANKS Doggie, Roxy, and Nixie.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Nixie, your yard is truly a wonderland.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Kevin very nice job on the pond. I know that is a lot of work to keep a pond looking as good as yours. Do you have some kind of filter system?


----------



## beelce

Kevin....Very nice!


----------



## beelce

Nixie....WOW


----------



## niblique71

Here are some better pics of my little pond and waterfalls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That has to be one of your favorite places to hang out in your yard, Niblique. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You know.....we could start a Haunter's Garden Social Group and have garden specific threads rather than 1 long garden thread. I don't have a garden but I plan on slowly landscaping in the next year. I like to read about plants.

I'll start the group and we'll see what happens.


----------



## kevin242

Hi guys, thanks for the great comments, I'll try to answer your questions. The irises love sun and bloom for about a week. The versicolor and ensata have a great habit and look nice even after flowering. The pond is man made (not by me) and clay lined instead of with a poly liner. It was once part of a farm so I imagine it was there for irrigation. 
I have the same issue with the acorus flopping over as you, Niblique... not sure why that happens, I always have to wade in and stake mine up. Nice garden photos everyone!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OK....I just started a social group called "Evil Seeds" .

We can start specific threads there and post photos.

Thanks to Zurgh we all know that there are a bunch of gardeners here.


----------



## kevin242

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Kevin very nice job on the pond. I know that is a lot of work to keep a pond looking as good as yours. Do you have some kind of filter system?


Thanks JG, It is a LOT of work, no it isn't filtered but it is spring/rain fed, I have a waterfall and lots of aquatic plants to help oxygenate the water a bit. I also have to do a big mucking every 2 or so years to help remove some of the leaves from the bottom. The pond measures about 50' x 30' and is about 4' deep at its deepest. My kids and I play half court ice hockey on it when it freezes over!


----------



## nixie

Niblique- Beautiful pictures, your pond looks like such a serene place.

Kevin- Wow! I was sure that was a natural pond! 

HB- Great idea! Clever name too! Hopping over to check it out...


----------



## Spooky1

Great looking ponds Niblique & Kevin! I really want to add a pond or some kind of water feature in our back yard some day.


----------



## Joiseygal

I give anyone credit that can maintain a pond because I know that is a lot of work. You did great Niblique and Kevin. Maybe one day I will add a pond, but where I want it I will have to have a electrician install outlets outside so I can filter it. 
Anyway I figure I would finally post some pictures of the other side of my yard along with progress pictures of my tomato and corn garden. The first picture is where I had my graveyard for Halloween. I want the backround to eventually have shrubs and hedges to eliminate other parts of my haunt. I just started planting this year so it looks empty and not complete. I want to add more shrubs and hedges but I'm waiting for fall to get better prices. I picked up really cheap shrubs/hedges/trees at Home Depot on the off season. Anyway here are the pictures of my other side of the yard:

Halloween 2009









After planting some hedges/shrubs/trees



















Before and after 10 days on my tomato garden:










Before and after 10 days on my corn garden:










I would post recent pictures of my pumpkin garden, but it looks the same


----------



## Joiseygal

This is another picture of the other side of my yard. I have forsythia shrubs in front of my vines, but I'm not happy how they are growing in that area. I think next year I will transplant them and put another plant there. Any suggestions? Remember I want to show the vines in the back off, so I can't have anything to tall.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is a great looking yard, Joiseygal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've got a huge yard, Joisey!

There are any number of dwarf or low growing plants you can put in front of your vines. You might consider planting mums there. They're perennials, don't grow so fast that they take over your garden, and come in some lovely fall blooming colors that are perfect for Halloween The foliage dies back in winter, and all you have to do is cut it to the ground to keep your bed looking neat.


----------



## Death's Door

*Mr. Big's debut*

Attached are pictures on behalf of Mr. Big and the Red Baron. Many of you will recall me gloating about Mr. Big who was a whopper at 50 pounds when we cut him from the vine on October 30th, 2009. He inspired me to create The Great Pumpkin prop.


----------



## Death's Door

*Mr. Big's debut Part 2*

Here are more pics of Mr. Big and the Red Baron.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice pumpkin, what variety was it? Your 50lbs pumpkin looks a lot bigger than the 50 pounder I grew a couple years ago. Maybe mine had a thicker skin.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Nice pumpkin, what variety was it? Your 50lbs pumpkin looks a lot bigger than the 50 pounder I grew a couple years ago. Maybe mine had a thicker skin.


Thanx! The seeds were called Big Max. This was my first real attempt at a pumpkin patch and can't wait to grow them again this year. One of the pictures with Mr. Big on the scale shows he was 50 pounds on the dot.

I also grew Jack O Lantern pumpkins. The smaller ones in some of the pictures were the JOL.


----------



## Joiseygal

Da Weiner that is one big pumpkin!

Thanks Roxy if the mums are perennials than I might give them a shot. I try not to grow to many annuals because it can be costly each year. Also that isn't my entire yard. We have three people that live in our units so my yard goes up to the Christmas looking tree.


----------



## nixie

Joisey- Lookin' good, very pretty! Those tomatoes are really taking off!

Weiner- That's one heck of a pumpkin!


----------



## Death's Door

Yep, I was blessed with having success with my first real pumpkin patch. As I said way back when Mr. Big was growing, I would go out there every day and check on him, move or even pat him a little while giving him a little pep talk. Think of me as crazy but I was so happy to go out back and walk in my own pumpkin patch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We picked our first of the Sweet 100 cherry tomatoes this morning. I'm not actually a big fan of fresh tomatoes (love them cooked, though), but this variety is billed as the type that even non-tomato lovers will love. It's pretty close to true - last year I was eating them straight off the vine as they ripened.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> last year I was eating them straight off the vine as they ripened.


That's how me and the hubby likes to eat them.

Last night I picked string beans from our garden to have with steak and buttered noodles. I enjoy harvesting for them because once you start to pick them, they show up by the bunches.


----------



## fick209

Well, I sure wish I would have taken a few pics last night of what flowers I do have blooming cause I don't know what might happen to them all in the next 20 minutes or so...we have a real nice storm moving in, supposed to hit within a few minutes...60 mph winds, softball and golf ball size hail, and the radio just announced the system has a strong possibility of producing tornadoes. I just love MN weather!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, stay safe, Fick!


----------



## beelce

I LOVE tomatoes, fresh or cooked....
I can eat 3 or 4 like apples just for lunch. Right now I have so many that I am giving away to family...eating and freezing the rest.
Still have not caught Mr & Mrs Bunny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some new pictures to share:

Astilbe in bloom in one of the front porch pots. This is a great plant for shady areas of the yard, but does require a fair level of moisture to thrive:

DSCF2983 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another view of the potted plants. The little plant in the fish planter is a mugo pine I've had for years, sort of a Lazy Man's version of a bonsai:

DSCF2985 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Marigolds are starting to do well. This flower and coleus are pretty much the only annuals we plant every year.

DSCF2986 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Honeysuckle blooming in the back yard. This was advertised as a dwarf fragrant variety. It is indeed dwarf, but has no smell at all, so I think its days are numbered:

DSCF2987 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The bird bath attracts more than birds:

DSCF2991 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy you really have a knack with potted plants. I seem to not do so well with potted plants. I love your plants and the picture of your dog drinking out of the bird bath.  Your dog is really pretty and sweet looking!
I am having a problem with two plants I recently transplanted. I usually have pretty good luck with transplanting, but this time they look like they are in shock. I've seen plants go into shock than recover, but I forgot how long it takes for them to come out of that stage? I'm hoping they don't go the opposite way and die.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow sends you a doggie kiss for your kind remark, Joisey

What kind of plant was it you transplanted?


----------



## Joiseygal

Awww I will always take kisses from sweet and cute dogs! Gee Thanks Willow! 
I am home today so I will take a picture of the two trees and post them in a few minutes. I love planting gardens and vegetables, but 9 times out of 10 I have no idea what I planted. Be right back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> I love planting gardens and vegetables, but 9 times out of 10 I have no idea what I planted. Be right back!


LOL, are you buying them from a shady character who lurks in the alleys saying "Have I got a deal for you!"? :googly::jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL....actually Roxy that is just about right. I'm as cheap at gardening as I am at Halloween. If I can get plants discounted or free it makes it even more satisfying for me.  The only problem usually I don't have a name tag to go along with the plant or I forget.

Ok I took a picture of the actual plant and a close up of the leaves. The first one definitely looks like it is dying or dead? This is also the plant that I posted earlier on the forum asking people what it was :










Close up of the leaves:










This is the plant that was in my yard that was planted already. I love the plant and would hate for it to die because it grows really pretty flowers. Anyway I just transplanted it about 4 days ago and it looks like it is in shock. I water it twice a day and gave it food once, but not sure if it is common to always go in shock after transplanting?










Close up:


----------



## Joiseygal

Since I did my doomed plants I thought I would show a couple of plants that are doing really well. 
Corn....yay it has only been less than a week since I last posted and it is growing like a wild fire.










Also I think this plant is called a Butterfly Bush? Anyway it is really pretty this time of the year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Look beautiful Roxy!

My garden is so far behind... I was gone from May 22-June 7. The veggie garden took a hit, between bad storms while away (and upon our return) and the plants being choked by weeds. I've lost some beans and some of my chilis... I only planted the tomatoes on Saturday from their original seedling pots. They are small but hopefully will catch up now that they are in the ground.

I'll try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## fick209

Wow, everybody's been posted lots of great pics here lately.

Niblique - that is one awesome little piece of paradise you have there, love the koi pond

Nixie - that's the greatest yard I've ever seen, your own little wonderland! The checkerboard is awesome!

Doggieshop - nice assortment of flowers you got there, your bleeding heart is beautiful, I somehow managed to kill mine a few yrs ago and havent replaced it yet.

Kevin - that's a beautiful water garden, looks awesome!

Roxy - all your stuff looks great the honeysuckle is awesome, too bad it doesn't have any fragrance. Willow must get pretty warm on the hot summer days with all that hair.

Joiseygal - I cant tell you anything about your two problems there, good luck, but the 1st one doesn't look to promising to me. However your corn is rocking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, the purple flowered plant in your picture is aindeed a butterfly bush. We have one just like it.

Transplant shock is not unusual because a plant tends to lose a lot of root mass when transplanted. Keep them watered (but not overwatered) to give them the best chance of recovery. There are many good articles on line if you Google "transplant shock".


----------



## niblique71

Joisey, are there a couple of Leaves from each tree that are in good enough shape to "Pluck off" to take a close up picture of?? If they are curled you can get some wax paper and press them (carefully) inside a book using the wax paper. I have been struggling to identify either of these plants because the pics don't show the leaf detail. Place them on a neutral color chair, floor, or piece of paper for photographing. As for your transplant shock, If the leaves curl and stay on the tree/shrub. it's most likely dead or dying. If the leaves drop off, that's usually a good sign. Check the stems by breaking a small piece and look for some green inside the twigs as a sign of life.

A VERY heavy soaking every two days is usually recommended for recovery. Sometimes we litterally use the hose to erode a few holes (like drillling) in a few spots around the transplanted item to insure it's getting a deep soaking. If you're in sandy soil??? Soak heavily once or twice a day.

BTW for future transplanting... Deciduous shrubs and trees should be transplanted EARLY spring if possible. And evergreens should be transplanted in the fall after the new growth has fully hardened.
Deciduous trees./shrubs are about to flower or have just flowered and are at thier weakest and most vulnerable.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Greg! I am going to try the heavy soaking while I make a few holes in the soil to make sure it is getting to the roots. I think because it is on a small slope that maybe the plant isn't getting all the water. As for getting a good picture of the plant unfortunately it is my cheap piece of crap camera. I have one of the first digital cameras from Kodak. It is pretty crappy for detail. I will give it a try and post it tomorrow. I knew when I transplanted it that it wasn't the prime time to move it, but I'm stubborn and wanted it in that spot. Well now I think I should of been a little more patient. I figure I have been lucky the last five I transplanted that I should have no problems. Anyway thanks for your help and I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## niblique71

Another way to deep soak a plant is to make a "tree saucer" which is litterally a ring shaped dam made of soil that will allow you to add 20. 30 gallons of water around the tree/shrub. Fill up and let soak... but don't overflow cause it will erode the dam very fast. Once recovered.. flaten out the dam and let the plant survive on regular rain or waterings.


----------



## Joiseygal

I did the deep soaking today. It is in an area where I have a tree that has excessive roots so it is hard to make a big enough ring round the tree, but I filled the water three times and it went down really fast. The third time it went down slower, so I will just wait until tonight to do the same process. I have a feeling that was the problem because of how rapid the water went down. As for the other tree I'm not sure how it will do, but if I can safe the one tree I am happy. I think the slope that is is on prevents it from getting the water that it needed. Anyway I will let everyone knows how it does and thanks again Greg.


----------



## Joiseygal

I come home around 8pm tonight and found that all of the leafs on both trees are dead. I hate looking at dead leafs so I decided to strip the leafs and keep them in the garden until Halloween for a dead tree look. When I was stripping the leafs I noticed how easy they came off. I'm not sure if this is a good thing because I remember Greg mentioning about the leafs falling off is good. Anyway I was looking at the bare tree and realized two buds on it. Unfortunately I didn't see any buds on the other tree, but at least I might have some hope. I am going to continue watering the trees twice a day and see what happens. I hope I still have a little life in at least one of the trees.


----------



## The Watcher

I hope it come around for you Joiseygal. My wife hates it when she is fighting to save a plant. We have some ground hornets under glass at the moment. They took to her Banana tree. Well since you guys told me about this part of the forum. I figured I put up some of our pond picture. These is where I started experimenting with the 12 volt lights for our haunt. at the top of the pool ladder in a 12 inch led strip light. I used those under all of out water fall rocks also. The ones around the pond are 12 volt mr-11's, 18 to 36 leds.Sorry they are blurry, we haven't got the camera figured out yet.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow very cool lighting! I love the waterfall.


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks Joiseygal. I am sorry about your leaves. I guess you were adding that will I was trying to get the pictures added in. But The buds are good. If the root stays alive it good come back next year. We have had some do that before. She has some black elephant ears, she bought about 3 weeks ago. They are losing the grow they had. They look like they were drying out also. But new shoots are starting to come up. So I guess they just got shocked. But our heat index today was 110. So I can't blame them.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Some new pictures to share:
> 
> Astilbe in bloom in one of the front porch pots. This is a great plant for shady areas of the yard, but does require a fair level of moisture to thrive:
> /bontom/Garden%202010/DSCF2987.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I love your astilbe. Mom had some in her front flower beds so when we move up there I will have some again. I've tried to grow astilbe here in OK, but it just burns up in the summer. One time I was in a gardening class and some one asked how to grow astilbe in OK. The instructor said "Now everyone listen." We all had out our note pads, and put our pens to paper, and he yelled "This is Oklahoma, you can't grow astilbe in Oklahoma." We sadly all put down our pens. I''ve never been able to prove that instructor wrong. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme, you might be able to prove him wrong if you plant it in a shady area that stays damp most of the time


----------



## nixie

Watcher- Very, very cool!! I love the lighting!

Joisey- I hope your trees pull through!! I'd say the buds are a very good sign. I had a tree that lost all of it's leaves and loooked completely dead after transplanting. I left it in the ground, watered it, and refused to give up on it. It leafed back out the next spring like nothing had happened. Hopefully your persistence will pay off!


----------



## Joiseygal

When I got home I was going to pull them out of the ground, but if it wasn't for Halloween I wouldn't of known about that small bud. I figure I could use the dead trees in my cemetery, so that it didn't look so bad in my garden I decided to strip the leafs. Thats when I noticed the very small little bud.  Thank god for our obsessions with saving things to possibly use for Halloween. Now I will keep it there until Spring just in case, but maybe I will get lucky and it will grow all its leafs back this year.


----------



## The Watcher

Scareme Were I live we have nothing but beach sand. So watering is a big problem. We dig a big hole compared to the size of the plant. Then use a 50/50 mixture of peat moss and moisture control soil. That seems to do well with 90% of what we grow. You might want to give it a try.

Astilbe in bloom in one of the front porch pots. This is a great plant for shady areas of the yard, but does require a fair level of moisture to thrive:
/bontom/Garden%202010/DSCF2987.jpg[/IMG]

I love your astilbe. Mom had some in her front flower beds so when we move up there I will have some again. I've tried to grow astilbe here in OK, but it just burns up in the summer. One time I was in a gardening class and some one asked how to grow astilbe in OK. The instructor said "Now everyone listen." We all had out our note pads, and put our pens to paper, and he yelled "This is Oklahoma, you can't grow astilbe in Oklahoma." We sadly all put down our pens. I''ve never been able to prove that instructor wrong. lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## Death's Door

Like the lighting Watcher! Great job!

We picked our first tomato yesterday! We celebrated by having a salad with grilled shrimps. With the heat that we have been getting, I should be able to pick a few more this week.


----------



## nixie

My beloved Weeping Juniper is ill . I transplanted him about a month ago because he wasn't getting any sun, but the past couple days I've been noticing some yellowing/browning and a few dropped leaves (or are they needles...not sure on a Juniper) I applied a rooting hormone to the soil, but the guy at the nursery said I may not know if he pulled through until next spring. This is one of my most prized trees with a big dramatic past. I don't want to lose him. Please send good thoughts his way...

Here's a picture of him before he started ailing:


----------



## Joiseygal

I love Weeping Junipers. I hope your Juniper pulls through Nixie. I know how you feel and I hope we both have a surprise with healthier trees by next spring.


----------



## nixie

Thanks, Joisey.

Did you use a try a rooting hormone on your trees? I had never heard of it, but the guy at the nursery suggested it. It's supposed to help with transplant shock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are some new shots. The hostas are in bloom and haven't been chewed on by deer yet.

DSCF3009 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3012 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3010 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My daylilies are really kicking into high gear now:

DSCF3013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

They look so pretty Roxy. My hostas are getting ready to bloom and I'm looking forward to it because this is a time my garden doesn't have much color. I also see my Black Eyed Susan's are get ready to bloom.


----------



## nixie

Roxy- So pretyy, your plants all look so full and healthy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very nice!


----------



## fick209

Roxy your daylilies and hostas look great! My hostas all survived the hail and wind, but are now being attacked by slugs

Joisey and Nixie, i hope your trees pull through, good luck to both of you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i like the daylilies!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks fick  I think I will have to wait until next spring to see if the leafs come back. I can't believe how fast Roxy's hostas flowers bloomed. I'm still waiting for mine to bloom, but they are getting close.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Anyone that does canning, Menards has them on sale this week.
$6.99 @12 pints.


----------



## fick209

Basically the entire front of my house is lilies, direct hot sun all day long so basically I stuck with daylilies, stellas and asiatic lilies. There are a few small sedum plants in front as well, but will get pics of them later on.










1 of my favorite daylilies









same daylily up close









I like the color of this one as well


----------



## fick209

couple pics of a few of the asiatic lilies in front










I really like this grouping









and the lolipops


----------



## fick209

Stellas surround my back patio then hostas, sedum, prim roses and a few grasses along the back of the house and garage. The stellas are finally a tad too big for my liking and will be quartered next year. I will keep what I want and the rest are going to be donated to the school for various flower beds on the grounds.









my prim roses before a big storm a couple weeks ago









my poor prim roses now








These things spread like wildfire and am just waiting for them to finish up and am planning to move all of them along my garden shed


----------



## fick209

This grouping of hostas has not yet been attacked by slugs, but they did get wind whipped. All of this grouping will be split next spring and donated to school as well









this group is being attacked by slugs and I'm going broke buying all this slug replant/killer stuff









My awesome 3 large sedum plants along the back of my garage









and what the slugs are doing to those as well


----------



## Spooky1

Fick you have a lovely variety of lillies. They're beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous lilies, Fick!

We've never had a problem with slugs eating our hostas, although they'll often go after the marigolds when we first plant them. If you want to try an effective, non-pesticide method for trapping and killing slugs, put out shallow pans of cheap beer in the garden. The slugs will go into the pans and drown (I assume they die happy). Of course, Sergio may find that combination very attractive, so you'll have to watch him. Our first dog was not above drinking slug beer:jol:


----------



## The Watcher

Fick209 that is some great color you have. Sure wish we could get grass like that here also.

Here is my latest prop. It is a bird bath for my wife. I still have to make the pedestal. But since we had a party yesterday I thourgh it on a piece of drift wood.


----------



## Joiseygal

Fick your flowers are beautiful. 

The Watcher you did a great job on your wifes birdbath. Very nice!


----------



## nixie

Fick- Your gardens are beautiful! I love the lillies, you have a beautiful collection! Poor hostas, the slugs get mine every year too. I'll have to try that beer method! 

Watcher- The birdbath is awesome! I bet your wife loves it!


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks Sharon and Nixie. I think she is happy with it.


----------



## fick209

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Roxy thanks for the beer tip, as soon as I read that I filled a few shallow pans with beer and set out around the plants. Almost broke my heart pouring out my good beer, but it's all I have on hand and too lazy today to go to liquor store for cheap beer And I don't have to worry about Sergio, he's not a beer drinking dog.

Watcher, that birdbath is awesome!! I want one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Fick, Sergio might fool you

Watcher, that birdbath is absolutely charming.


----------



## fick209

The beer works!!! There were quite a few slugs in the beer I had around the sedum plants this morning, and a couple others around the hostas. I am happy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beer slugs are also biodegradable

I expect in the long run it's not the cheapest way to trap slugs, but it's effective and you won't feel as if you're exposing yourself to poison, unless you drink it in large quantities yourself You might try experimenting with diluting the beer with water. The odor seems to be what attracts them (we would get slugs hanging out in pans we had dumped but not refilled), so you might be able to stretch your beer budget that way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I had my first little harvest yesterday: green and yellow beans, red and white potatoes.

I cooked the beans and reds for dinner... they were delicious!

The weeds (grass mostly) have been rampant so I spent a good chunk of the day weeding and then feeding. I lost lots of my green beans, some chilis and cucumbers while away last month... but I'll fill those spaces with fast growing greens. Although my tomatoes were planted late they on track now. Better late than never!

You can see the pumpkins taking off in the back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, you've got a HUGE yard, Ms W!


We've started picking the Sweet 100 cherry tomatoes regulary, plus the second plant (an heirloom variety, also cherry tomato size - I need to find the tag with the name on it) is producing well.

Our strawberries are also producing and being eaten as soon as they start to ripen - and not by us. One of God's creatures is enjoying them even if we aren't:jol:


----------



## The Watcher

Wow beer and slugs! I have never heard that.We used to have them, but we got chickens. They got rid of a ton of our bug trouble. Fick209 I think I am going to make some more I will try and to a how to when I do. They are very easy. I am glad you like it RoxyBlue.


----------



## fick209

Wow, Mrs. W, that's a nice big veggie garden and a beautiful yard! I wish I had room for a large veggie garden, but I'll just stick to helping myself to whatever vegetables I want from mom & dad's gardens. They grow way more then they ever eat anyway.


----------



## The Watcher

Ms. Wicked I couldn't see your pictures this mourning? But they are up now. You have a wonderful garden. Those potatoes and beans are beautiful. I am so jealous. We have to grow in pots our soil is so bad.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thank you!!! It is a good size, yet I have seeds that I never started because there wasn't enough space! My dream is to have a large, Victorian Kitchen garden!

BTW, the house and lawn that extends beyond the garden is the neighbor's place...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, when I got home, I pulled the plant tag from my second tomato plant and took these pictures of the two varieties we have growing on the back patio in pots. The darker tomato on the left is called "Black Cherry". The one on the right is the Sweet 100 (the penny is for size comparison). Both types are considered sweet. I highly recommend both, and particularly the Black Cherry variety if you can find it in your area. It has a distinctive taste that appeals even to someone who isn't necessarily a fan of fresh tomatoes (like myself).

tomato2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

tomato1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

I took some shots of the tomatoes on the plants.

DSC02504 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02503 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02502 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02501 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02500 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Black Cat

Wow everyone's gardens and veggies look fantastic. We are still waiting for our tomatoes to ripen. The hot and banana peppers are starting to kick in now. Our huge lettuce assortment is still thriving along with the swiss chard and Kale. The green beans are coming along nicely as the snow peas are starting to peeter out.
The slugs found the collard greens. 
Our biggest problem right now is the hot heat and the Deer. 
This morning Mommy Deer was standing inside the garden which is encased in 8 foot deer netting. She total defoliated the raspberry plants and the tops to the tomatoes. She had already trampled through the newly seeded Leek bed as well.
Later this morning I found her with her two young munching the new shrub and impatients we planted in the front yard.


----------



## fick209

Hey those tomatoes look great! I wouldn't mind have a few of them to go along with my lunch right now

Black cat - I myself have never had any deer problems, but my parents have. They swear by a product called DeerOut deer repellent. I don't know much about it except that it's a spray that smells kinda good, but deer hate it. My parents have not had to bother with putting up any type of netting or fencing since they have started using this stuff.


----------



## fick209

My favorite daylily finally opened up!


----------



## nixie

Great lookin' veggies, and beautiful daylily!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty daylily, Fick, and I like the plain white one, too


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is probably the one remaining gladiolus in the yard is now blooming. I've dug most of them up since, pretty as they might be, they're annoying because they always fall over These were in the garden when we bought the house.

DSCF3045 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3047 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of our two crepe myrtles is now in bloom. This one is in the back of the yard by our butterfly garden.

DSCF3050 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

Great tomatoes Spooky and Roxy. I am still waiting for my tomatoes to ripen. Sorry to hear that a deer got into your garden BC. Your garden is pretty secure, so it must be a pretty smart deer. Fick those daylilies are so pretty! Also Roxy I love that plant you call gladiolus. I might have to get that plant and Fick's daylilly because I have no color in my garden now. I will post an update picture of my corn and tomatoes in the near future.


----------



## Fester

A little bit off topic....

A new visitor to the garden.


















This has to be far the biggest caterpillar I have seen. It managed to eat half of a bell pepper plant in just a few hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fester, that might be a tomato horn worm.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Fester, that might be a tomato horn worm.


That's what I was thinking Roxy. They are ugly destructive little buggers.

This is what they become


----------



## The Watcher

Fester I feel for you. I don't know what you call them .Our chickens think they are Prime Rib. But they are sure a pain. They will eat every thing if you can't find them.

Haunti are you going to turn that into a prop. Cause that would scare the day lights out of a bunch of folks up close!


----------



## Death's Door

Very destructive critters they are.

When I saw Haunti's picture she posted- the movie - Silence of the Lambs - came to mind.

So far I have beetles that are just loving my basil plants.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Watcher said:


> Haunti are you going to turn that into a prop. Cause that would scare the day lights out of a bunch of folks up close!


I don't have any veggies this year so I don't have do deal with hornworms. I did catch one of these before (Cecropia silkmoth). I thought it was too beautiful to turn into a prop


----------



## The Watcher

I don't blame you for not killing it. I have only seen the pattern on it a few times. But Looking at the picture, I think it would make a great prop.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, I've been away for awhile and although I would check in here and there I wasn't posting. With a deploying wife (Navy), three daughters and renovations ongoing at home I've had planty to keep me busy. So I found this thread and since I spend a ton of time working in the yard I thought I'd share some of what has occupied my time:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your gardens are so pretty and neat, Johnny! I like the little deck on the back of the house, too.


----------



## nixie

I haven't been by here in a while, everyone's gardens are looking great! Gorgeous veggies, and impressive bugs!

I have some good news to share! I posted a while back about my sick Weeping Juniper, and I'm pleased to report that after two weeks of rooting hormone treatment, it has stopped deteriorating, and even started sending out new growth!! It's a very special tree to me, and I was sure it was a goner. I'm so exited that it's looking better!


----------



## fick209

Beautiful gardening landscape Johnny!

Nixie - that is great news about your Weeping Juniper, congrats


----------



## Death's Door

That's great news Nixie!

Nice pics of your landscape and deck Johnny!


----------



## debbie5

I have a garden plot in our community garden. Due to all the rain, I haven't been there in two weeks. My immaculately weed free garden is now 100% covered in weeds and that big weedy grass that runs all over. I am so ashamed!! LOL. I tried to go there tonight after dinner to weed (cuz it's nice & cool) but my oven is on the fritz and my chicken pot pie took almost 3 hours to cook! No weeding...guess I'll do it tomorrow when it's 86. Green & banana peppers look like crap, tomato plants look great but no tomatos yet, but the squash & Jap eggplant plants are huuuuggge. Onion sets are huge too.....but oh....THE SHAME OF AN UNTENDED GARDEN!

I've never grown curcubits before..am I supposed to pich off some of the vine or flowers to encourage better (but less) fruits?


----------



## debbie5

Nixie- Home Depot (etc.) sells tree fertilizer spikes that are a bit pricey but ammaazziinnng. Just make sure to get the ones for evergreens. Our maple tree out front is slowly getting eaten by bugs under the bark, so we give it spikes to keep it happy. Kinda like hospice-tree morphine....


----------



## Spooky1

We've actually started seeing butterflies in our butterfly garden.

DSC02546 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02544 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV02547.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1

We've got bugs on our Red Bud tree.

Based on the internet I believe these are squash bugs (I killed all I could find before they find our pumpkins)

DSC02563 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I have no idea what these are, but they just hatched out.

DSC02561 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, we did a little searching, and it appears that last shot is of hatching stink bugs, possibly the brown marmorated stink bug.


----------



## Death's Door

Yes Roxy, the brown one is the stink bug. If you touch them or pick them up, your hand will smell even after you washed it. I sometimes get them in the house. 

We have sooo many tomatoes that I have been canning them already. I put up 6 pints of tomatoes already.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My boys came running in to tell me about this caterpillar they found. I went out and took a picture. This little guy was scurrying away from the virgina creeper vines.










It's a Achemon Sphinx moth caterpillar. It's about 3" long.

When it becomes a moth it will look like this:









Very cool kids. Hey......what is that sound? Why is the virgina creeper hissing at us?!?!?

Holy crap it tried to strike at me. This guy was very, very pissed.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Be afraind Hauntie....be very afraid!


----------



## Joiseygal

Who would of thought that a garden can be so damn scary!


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti has her own garden of Eden. Eat the apple Haunti. 

I hope the snake was alright and able to get out of the fencing. He's just keeping your garden safe from evil rodents and bunnies.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti has her own garden of Eden. Eat the apple Haunti.
> 
> I hope the snake was alright and able to get out of the fencing. He's just keeping your garden safe from evil rodents and bunnies.


I just finished cutting the snake out of the netting. He's now out in the open space behind the house.

I'm a daughter of Lilith not Eve.


----------



## The Watcher

Johnny your yard looks great. I can see you spend a lot of time in it. I am so jealous of your grass. The only grass I can grow is that running vine that seems to go through everything.

Haunti you are a much better person then I am. I would have sent that snake to his final resting place. But here he would have been a cotton mouth anyway. we have way to many of them.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Watcher, the grass has been a three summer labor of love (think not). It's been tough to get it where it is and to maintain it as we are built into a hillside and it loves to dry out quickly once the rain ends here in the summer. Then during the wetter times I have an ongoing battle with moss. Mushrooms are another issue along the front yard edge near the sidewalk, think there is a buried stump causing this. 

I thatched and aerated this past spring and will thatch again next spring with some overseeding to continue to encourage root growth and spread. Now if I could just get my little raised garden to work....frustrating.


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, if I would have a seen a snake like that in my garden, I would never go near the garden again. In fact, I would probably sell my house and move. Yes, I am THAT terrified of snakes. Thank God where I live I only have to worry about garter snakes, which even those harmless things scare the living crap out of me.


----------



## IMU

fick209 said:


> Holy crap, if I would have a seen a snake like that in my garden, I would never go near the garden again. In fact, I would probably sell my house and move. Yes, I am THAT terrified of snakes. Thank God where I live I only have to worry about garter snakes, which even those harmless things scare the living crap out of me.


I guess your trip to see the photo-op piece is off now?????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A few shots of what's growing in the garden this year:
Have a few pie pumpkins turning orange already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool snake!!!


Hauntiholik said:


> My boys came running in to tell me about this caterpillar they found. I went out and took a picture. This little guy was scurrying away from the virgina creeper vines.
> 
> Very cool kids. Hey......what is that sound? Why is the virgina creeper hissing at us?!?!?
> 
> Holy crap it tried to strike at me. This guy was very, very pissed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We picked up a dwarf butterfly bush last week and got this visitor within minutes of putting it out on the back patio:

Black swallowtail

DSC02572 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02575 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## fick209

IMU said:


> I guess your trip to see the photo-op piece is off now?????


I'll trust Rio to keep any outdoor snakes away from me, and if you happen to have one in the house as a pet or something, I just won't go in the house

Roxy, how large of a butterfly garden do you guys have? That's something I've been thinking about doing for a couple of yrs and just haven't gotten around to doing anything about it. Maybe next summer I'll get around to tilling up a small spot and planting a few different things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Roxy, how large of a butterfly garden do you guys have? That's something I've been thinking about doing for a couple of yrs and just haven't gotten around to doing anything about it. Maybe next summer I'll get around to tilling up a small spot and planting a few different things.


It's fair sized, since it contains three small trees (used to have four, but the smoke tree died on us), a large butterfly bush, two azaleas, a bird bath, statuary, and various and sundry plants. I'll ask Spooky1 to pace it off so we can tell you the approximate dimensions.

You can certainly go with a smaller one with no problem. Spend some time at your local nursery and see which plants the butterflies and bees prefer, and be sure to include a couple plants for the larvae to feed on if you want it to be really attractive to the bugs.


----------



## Joiseygal

I have a butterfly bush in my garden and I just love it! I have had so many butterflies this year. It also has the purple flowers that gives it some color. Good Luck starting your butterfly garden Fick.
Since fall will be approaching soon I will have to start looking for discounted plants at Home Depot. I usually get pretty lucky finding decent plants for fraction of the cost.


----------



## PirateLady

I have a couple of butterfly bushes next to my deck. I love sitting and watching the different kinds of butterfly that come around. They also come to my window boxes along with the hummingbirds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick, Spooky1 did a quick pace out of the butterfly garden this morning. It's roughly 15 or so feet wide and about 32 feet long. One end used to be a triangular plot and the other a square plot that we eventually joined by adding the middle section.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 called me out into the yard a few minutes ago to see Nature in action. This gentle creature was minding its own business in one of our arbor vitae until we came along with a camera.

Praying mantis enjoying fine dining at a cicada's expense:

DSCF3247 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Yum, the head is the best part!"

DSCF3250 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Who you lookin' at?!?"

DSCF3249 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Does this cicada make my head look fat?"

DSCF3251 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

More of "The Mantis" 

In action

MOV02621.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket

Burp!

DSC02623 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Another visitor to our yard (keep and eye on the back ground too)

MOV02627.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket


----------



## debbie5

It's a chupasquirrelah! Run for your lives!!


----------



## Death's Door

My tomato plants are not producing as many tomatos like they did. I don't know if it's due to lack of rain but I have been watering them. Maybe their season is up because we did get an early crop in in June.


----------



## Spooky1

Between our two cherry tomato plants we're still getting 12-15 tomatoes a day.


----------



## jdsteel82

I don't really try too hard.


----------



## Zurgh

Holy manure, Bat-Man! Wha... WTF???

WOW!

I really did not know there were so many others interested in gardening, here on HF!
It got Stickied!!! Haunter-Gardeners? There are people like me?!?!?! On this Planet!

Cool! I feel honored! I feel weird...

Only the best, luckiest, or banned, get stickys...

What does that make me???:googly:

I claim Josiegal as my muse, thank you, Joisegal!!!!
My garden palls in comparison, of my own this year & others now... I'm glad I could contribute...
I got some pics to take of me' garden & it's denizen......


----------



## Zurgh

1 is blue passion flower, 2 dwarf roses, 3 sweet basil, 4 oregano gone wild









Mammoth sunflowers. They seem to be dieing off now. The package said that they would grow to be 10-15 feet tall, but they haven't reached more than 6'.









These are one of my garden buddies. These wasps help out in my garden by providing pest control. This nest is the size of a tennis ball & in one of my rose bushes. Provided we exercise some caution, no one gets stung. In fact, nobody's ever gotten stung, yet.

I had planned on tomatoes & other veggies this year, but the weather was acting real unusual when they should have been planted. So we didn't plant any.


----------



## randomr8

I love using dried out Purple Cone Flower during Halloween. They look great in a vase or next to a tombstone.


----------



## IMU

*Our little friend*

We have 3 feeders on our property ... here is one having breakfast in the rain by the front porch.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Our Beans are coming out of the Garden as of today, the Corn is continuing to grow and likely will through November.
Our Tomatoes are coming off the plant come Friday because of First Frost on Saturday.
Our Strawberries are overwintering on the plants and the rest are going dormant for the year.
Next year, I am getting Climbing Roses and Blueberries, as well as more Petunias.
This Fall, I might replace the Petunias with Yellow and Orange Mums and another kind of Fall Looking Plant.


----------



## scareme

Does anyone else have toad lillies in their garden?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Does anyone else have toad lillies in their garden?


No, just toads without the lily


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> No, just toads without the lily


lol They are a shade lilly that blooms in the fall. Mine are loaded with buds right now. They are so pretty, like tiny orchids. I had one in my garden two years ago, and I loved it so much I went out and bought 4 more. I'll post a picture when it blooms. Maybe it will be just in time for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that fall weather is moving in, most of the plants in the yard are fading, except for a few diehards.

Black eyed Susan. We don't cut these back until after winter because the finches like the seeds.

DSCF3795 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mums with flowers set and almost ready to bloom:

DSCF3794 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our strawberry plants are still blooming (hard to believe) and producing fruit. The slugs get most of the berries, though - they're not good about sharing.

DSCF3792 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3797 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This is an avocado plant that will be coming inside for the winter. I had a couple seeds, so I just stuck them in a pot and left it on the back patio in full sun. This is the first time I've ever been able to get an avocado seed to sprout successfully, and I didn't have to work at it, either.

DSCF3791 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ohhhh, I have a "cat face" spider living in the corner of my porch ceiling. I'll have to be careful not to shoot her with the web gun.


----------



## scareme

I've just received my first garden catalog of the season! I can hardly wait to start planning this year's gardens. It was such a nice day I took a walk around the yard. My apple trees have started leafing out. They are going to get hit by a freeze next week. My oxtails are still blooming. They are in a sheltered spot so they might bloom for awhile yet.


----------



## beelce

Just picked up an Orange tree and another Blueberry bush....I'll get them in the ground this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I did a little pruning of the Japanese maples in our front flower beds this past weekend. He also filled up a bag or two with the spiky balls of death that drop in large quantities from the gum tree during late fall/early winter. I keep thinking we should use them for a prop


----------



## Joiseygal

It has been awhile since I posted to the garden thread. Anyway New Jersey was hit hard with snow and the drifts covered my Arborvitae trees. It actually weighted them down and they don't want to form back to the original shape. I was told I really can't do much, but maybe stake them. So do you think I still have hope for these trees. I took a picture of one tree, but I have three trees that look similar. Please help!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, we had similar damage done to more than one of our arborvitae last year, but they did eventually recover. The smaller ones we have (4-5 feet tall) took the biggest hit, but they look fine now. Just clear the snow from your plants (do this gently so you don't break any limbs) and see what happens in the spring. We didn't stake any of ours - they just pulled themselves together on their own, although I don't think any of them were quite so spread apart as the one in your photo appears to be.


----------



## fick209

Joisey, I quick shared that pic with the 2 best resources I have for anything flower/plant/tree/bush related. Both my mom and my younger brother think you should stake them for the remainder of the winter since you have a great chance of heavy/wet snow for the nxt couple months. I personally have no clue, but love that beautiful dog trying stick his head in the picture Good luck!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Roxy and Fick! I will try staking them to try to keep the branches strong if we happen to get another storm. I hope they come back because I bought these trees cheap and some of have grown very nicely in my yard for privacy. It would be a shame to have them die and have to plant something else.


----------



## Spooky1

Winter garden 

DSC03514 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03515 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03516 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03512 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

A few more

DSC03518 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03520 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Roxy's avocado tree

DSC03521 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our Christmas tree (for years to come)

DSC03522 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

The arborvitae usually will pull themselves back together. It's usually the ones over 6 feet tall that don't some back together and look gangly. I'd shove in some pine fertilizer sticks around them in spring. A neighbor of mine tightly wrapped his arborv. row in burlap one year & totally deformed the plants..they look dumb now & did not grow out.


----------



## Spooky1

For anyone who may want to add a little horror to their garden, you can have a Bela Lugosi daylily. 

http://www.naturehills.com/product/daylily_bela_lugosi.aspx


----------



## scareme

My daffodils have buds on them and the stems are about nine inches. It's suppose to get cold next week. I hope they don't get hit to hard.


----------



## Spooky1

After yesterday being in the 70s, our daffodils are starting to come up too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I miss daffodils, crocus, iris, tulips, lady slippers. None of those beautiful flowers grow in Florida. When I was growing up we had this square half acre on the back lawn with just all different kinds of daffodils, really beautiful.


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul said:


> I miss daffodils, crocus, iris, tulips, lady slippers. None of those beautiful flowers grow in Florida. When I was growing up we had this square half acre on the back lawn with just all different kinds of daffodils, really beautiful.


I know what you mean. Here tulips, lady slippers and some other spring bulbs just can't take the heat of the summer. If we plant them, it's more like annuals. They wouldn't return on their own.


----------



## Joiseygal

I want spring! I can't wait to get back to gardening. I have so many ideas and I will be changing the layout of flowers/bushes in the yard that I had my haunt. I need more storage area so I have to move my flower bed to another location. Also I have a feeling my tree I had trouble with last year might not come back. I want to get a Weeping Blue Atlas Cedar. I think that is what it is called? I always see them in my area and they look really creepy in a pretty way. I figure it would look cool in the summer and give a creepy feel during Halloween.  I think a local nursery is selling it for $89.00 for a 3-4 ft. tree. Can anyone tell me if that is the tree and if that is a good price? Anyway here is the link:










I found a picture of the tree I want. How cool would it be to have it grow like this picture below. That is almost like having a creature prop in your yard 365 days a year! So cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, ya gotta stop buying plants from nurseries that don't put name labels on them:googly:

If the second picture is what you're after, looks like you'll need a lot of space for her. They get to be 15-20 feet wide at maturity, and you'll need to train the branches to get the desired effect.

That said, the plant in the second shot definitely has a good creep factor built in.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..Roxy! In the picture it has a name on the sign, but I can't read it? I can tell what the price is though. Maybe you have better eyes than I do and maybe you can read it? Anyway I would have just enough room to have this tree in my yard and if I could train it to look like that picture or at least like a hand than that would be awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I tried enlarging it and played with the contrast, but still couldn't read the name. Guess the price is the more important item anyway


----------



## Hauntiholik

That is an awesome tree Joisey. It looks like it's reaching out to grab someone.


----------



## Joiseygal

Hauntiholik said:


> That is an awesome tree Joisey. It looks like it's reaching out to grab someone.


I know isn't it! How cool would it be to have that in my cemetery and have people walk past it to get into the haunt. Oh I'm getting so excited...when does spring start????? Oh and when would be a good time to plant this?


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> lol They are a shade lilly that blooms in the fall. Mine are loaded with buds right now. They are so pretty, like tiny orchids. I had one in my garden two years ago, and I loved it so much I went out and bought 4 more. I'll post a picture when it blooms. Maybe it will be just in time for Halloween.


I never could get a good picture of my toad lilies, here is one from the Gurney catalog. And they're on sale. I'm going to pick up a few and plant them at our place in Iowa so when we move in four years they'll be established.
http://gurneys.com/amethystina-toad-lily/p/83478/quick-order/true/


----------



## Spooky1

Joiseygal said:


> I want to get a Weeping Blue Atlas Cedar. I think that is what it is called? I always see them in my area and they look really creepy in a pretty way. I figure it would look cool in the summer and give a creepy feel during Halloween.  I think a local nursery is selling it for $89.00 for a 3-4 ft. tree. Can anyone tell me if that is the tree and if that is a good price?
> 
> How cool would it be to have it grow like this picture below. That is almost like having a creature prop in your yard 365 days a year! So cool!


That's a cool looking tree. I'm guessing it would be many years before a newly planted tree would get anywhere near that size.

Here's a link for information on the tree. You would have to train the tree to get that shape.

http://treesandshrubs.about.com/od/evergreen/p/weepingbluatlas.htm


----------



## Spooky1

Daffodils and snow, as of a couple days ago, at least the snow is gone now.

DSC03560 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

We are quite a ways ahead of you Spooky1, I've already brought two bouquets into the house.


----------



## PirateLady

great looking tree..... we have a few crocus and daffodils popping their little heads out of the ground. 60 degrees yesterday 40 today.... wish warm weather would come and stay


----------



## scareme

Does anyone know what this plant is? I bought it last year at a plant sale, and the lady couldn't remember what it was. The leaves remind me of eucalyptus, but do not have that smell.


----------



## scareme

While I'm at it, does anyone know what this plant is? We saw it in Florida. I asked around and no one could tell me what it was. I love it.


----------



## IMU

scareme said:


> Does anyone know what this plant is? I bought it last year at a plant sale, and the lady couldn't remember what it was. The leaves remind me of eucalyptus, but do not have that smell.


This one looks a little like a Sedum of some kind. Hard to tell what the flower part looks like, but a Sedum has leaves like a Eucalyptus.



scareme said:


> While I'm at it, does anyone know what this plant is? We saw it in Florida. I asked around and no one could tell me what it was. I love it.


The other one I'm sure is a Firecracker Plant.


----------



## scareme

Thanks Imu. I looked up the firecracker plant and you are right. And it sounds like it will grow well in OK. I'm looking online to see where I can buy one. Thanks for your help.

I found this... Do you think this is the same one?

http://www.bhg.com/gardening/flowers/perennials/sedums/?page=5

I'm impressed by your plant knowledge!


----------



## IMU

scareme said:


> I found this... Do you think this is the same one?
> 
> http://www.bhg.com/gardening/flowers/perennials/sedums/?page=5


I don't believe it is since the one in your picture isn't variegated like the 'Frosty Morn'. It could be one called 'Iceberg', but it really is hard to tell. I love all sedums, really easy to grow and are nice to keep in a garden for late season blooming (here anyway).

Glad I could help.


----------



## beelce

About half way through with my new irrigation system out in the veggie garden. I've got Sugarcane popping up all over the newly planted patch. Got all the grape vines trimed back, and rotated all the compost piles.......
Thinking about adding an electric wire to help with the deer and rabbits.


----------



## scareme

Sounds like you've been staying busy beelce. Isn't springtime great? So full of promise of what our gardens will be.


----------



## Vlad

I'll be working two gardens this summer. First off is letting the ground dry a little, then I have to replace all the fencing and beef up the borders. I'm under deer attack here big time. I hope to be harvesting by the 1st of May like last year. I haven't turned the compost heaps yet, still too wet. Up until last nights rain storm there were still isolated mounds of snow everywhere.


----------



## goneferal

*2011 Garden*

The 2011 garden is up and running, well the indoor seed starting phase is. My wild alpine Yellow Wonder strawberry seeds are germinating! it's all on the blog.


----------



## Vlad

And now more rain, still clean out to do from last year. I broke the rule and left old cover and leaves everywhere. Hoping not too many of the bugs wintered over, but only the summer will tell.


----------



## Vlad

Found an interesting use for comfry leaves last year for making fertilizer tea. Going to put it to use more this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you have to worry about mold under the leaves? We get that here with the cottonwood trees.


----------



## Vlad

I've seen it, but nothing to worry about once it goes into the heap. I've had three heaps sitting here for a year or more. There should be plenty of compost. I have a Mantis roto tiller that works awesome. I'll have the garden in shape in no time if it ever dries out. Pouring again here all day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Signs of spring in our yard besides the flocks of blackbirds that decimate the feeders:

Crocus in bloom. We have purple, yellow, white, and blue & white striped versions now blooming.

DSCF4163 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4170 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Red veined dock in the butterfly garden. This plant didn't do a whole lot the first year or two it was in the ground. Last year it "gave birth" to dozens of offspring, so the task now is keeping them under control since they are quite prolific.

DSCF4165 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A little blurry since I was in macro mode without a tripod, but the redbud is starting to bud, as is our large maple.

DSCF4166 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## corner haunt

Vlad said:


> First off is letting the ground dry a little, Up until last nights rain storm there were still isolated mounds of snow everywhere.


I know what you mean, I was raking yesterday and still had some snow. With me dispersing the pile and the fact that it was 60, YEAH!!!, it is finally all gone. Time to put the plow equipment away, and get out the garden tools!


----------



## fick209

Urgh! So flipping jealous of all of you who are already enjoying your gardens...I still have a good 3' of snow covering everything


----------



## goneferal

*Gardens under way*

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/03/first-outing-2011.html

We will be growing pumpkins, of course.


----------



## aquariumreef

Lucky! I'm not going to get to do any gardening until Mid May!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffodils are starting to bloom and were met with frost this morning


----------



## Spooky1

We have a forecast for snow on Sunday. What happened to Spring?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I did it...I now own an 8x6 permanent greenhouse....no more buying plants!


----------



## litel black cat

growing things is almost as much fun as setting up a haunt. at the moment i have 209 plants started, all are at least an inch tall already. i've got 49 tomato plants started- we can our own tomato soup so the more plants the better. as soon as i can i'll get some of my pics. up here. year before last i landscaped the front of my house in 2 days! it was amusing cus the neighbor wus putting in a pond- started digging the hole while i plotted wut i wus going to do to beautify- i wus done 2 days later , he finished his the following spring! it wus even a small one too, lol. all of your plants are looking fabulous and i wish all fellow gardeners a pest & disease free growing season


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

greenhouse....still in the trailer....still working on clearing and area for all the fruit trees that are going in this year too......so much work to do and raising children....how can i get this done? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> greenhouse....still in the trailer....still working on clearing and area for all the fruit trees that are going in this year too......so much work to do and raising children....how can i get this done? lol


Clone yourself


----------



## scareme

When I got home from the hospital these were waiting for me...


----------



## scareme

I know some people think violets are weeds, but I like them, and they are the flower for Feb. birthdays.










And I like they way they look with my shamrocks.


----------



## scareme

Sadly, this wasn't waiting for me...




























Rick cut the catalpa down while I was in the hospital. The roots had lifted the sidewalk about a foot. He was afraid of what it might be doing to the foundation of the house. These were taken last year. The flowers remind me of orchids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I just realized the significance of your posts - you figured out how to post PICTURES!

I love violets, too. We have them in our yard and just let them do their thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are the latest blooms in our front yard:

Pieris japonica:

DSCF4188 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Rhododendron:

DSCF4190 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Daffodils:

DSCF4191 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Beautiful Roxy! I have a plant like your first one but I didn't know the name, and it's about a fourth of the size.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if what you have is lily of the valley. The flowers look alike, and the japonica is sometimes called "Lily of the Valley Shrub".


----------



## fick209

so glad that you guys are posting pictures of the various plants/flowers blooming in your yards. My mom is here right now for quick chat and visit so I had to show her your pictures, we are both jealous of how early your flower seasons start. What surprised her the most was in scareme's pics, the hostas were already up and looking great!

The snow here is FINALLY melting away and yesterday and noticed quite a few of my tulips starting to come up, course it was then that I remembered I had dug up a whole bunch of tulips from my Grandmother's place before it was sold last year and forgot to ever get them in the ground last fall:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

My wife and I worked on our home this past weekend. It got to 81 degrees and I figured lets get the mulch out and down. (it is now back to 37) We had 7 yards of mulch delivered. Did you know that is a lot of mulch. I do now. 

We managed to get it all down in one long 6 hour day, with me loading it all up and putting it around and my wife pulling weeds, with the help of a neighbor kid. (Best $10 dollars spent of the day)

I too am jealous of the flowers. We have one daffodil trying to bloom and we had 57, yes I counted, 57 tulips coming up as of Saturday. Then the deer ate them all.  Hopefully they will come back 

Next weekends project includes digging up an old concrete sidewalk, putting down substrate rock and sand, and installing old cobblestone bricks from a road here in Cleveland. That is going to be a long weekend too


----------



## RoxyBlue

More things making their appearance in the yard now -

Our redbud is starting to bloom. This tree was hit by a borer infestation a couple years ago and we had to remove one of the main branches (about a third of the tree). It has recovered nicely.

DSCF4210 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4211 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of our six Japanese maples:

DSCF4214 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of our three potentilla bushes, all leafing up now. These are flowering plants with small white or yellow blooms.

DSCF4219 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few more -

Creeping jenny under our large maple tree. We used to have this in our front beds until we realized just how invasive a groundcover it can be. It's much more controllable in the enclosed space under the big tree.

DSCF4216 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

White daffodils in the butterfly garden:

DSCF4213 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Strawberry plants are coming up and starting to bloom now:

DSCF4217 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider

The color is beautiful. We still don't have much coming in at our home, but hte bushes are starting to change and liven up so it is a good thing. Your flowers make me jealous as we only had 1 flower appear out of 12 daffodil plants. 

Oh well, 3 weeks from now we will be planting some annuals to bring in color.


----------



## stagehand1975

I still have visible snow drift and a few snow banks around me. But the grass is starting to grow. I managed to clean up a planting bed near my garage that got out of control with weeds last year because I was never home to do anything with it.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I have a grand total of 1 daffidil growing. I found a second one growing out in the woods out back on the mulch pile. Guess I was a little too energetic in clearing out the leaves last fall


----------



## Spooky1

The resident deer and bunnies are doing a job on some of our sprouting plants. We found some of our hostas, and lillies chewed on this morning. It's been a cool Spring, so I guess they're looking for food and decided our flower beds are a salad bar.


----------



## goneferal

Spring has sprung! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goneferal

*Garden and such*

My link shows my mad grow-op, year three of gardening. Year two of haunting. I hope my haunt progresses like the gardening has.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cherry tree is blooming now:

DSCF4225 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another shot with a Japanese maple in the foreground and the redbud in the background:

DSCF4227 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooky1 said:


> The resident deer and bunnies are doing a job on some of our sprouting plants. We found some of our hostas, and lillies chewed on this morning. It's been a cool Spring, so I guess they're looking for food and decided our flower beds are a salad bar.


I think i am purchasing whats called a scarcrow sprinkler soon. it is motion sensor sprinkler that shoots water at whatever moves. Sounds like it may work well for deer, or the mailman, or Jehovas witnesses. Might even come in handy for ToTs


----------



## Papa Bones

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a list of some appropriately-named-for-Halloween plants from this website:
> 
> http://plantsbulbs.suite101.com/article.cfm/halloween_themed_garden_plants
> 
> *Acer palmatum 'Purple Ghost', 'Red Spider', 'Bloodgood' and 'Sister Ghost'* - Zones 5-8. These Japanese maples all have unusual names that are more than suitable for a Halloween themed garden. As an added bonus, all Japanese maples have brilliant fall color.
> 
> *Aralia (Fatsia japonica) 'Spider's Web'* - Zones 6-9. This fall-blooming plant is a large shrub or can be pruned into a small tree and has unique variegated foliage all season.
> 
> *Blanket Flower (Gaillardia) 'Kobold (Goblin)' and 'Gold Goblin'* - 'Goblin' and 'Gold Goblin' are both long-blooming perennial plants with bright flowers and drought tolerance.
> 
> *Canna 'Lucifer'* - A dwarf canna only 3-4' tall with bright red-orange flowers that contrast against the broad green leaves.
> 
> *Dianthus 'Bewitched'* - Zones 3-8. A low-growing dianthus great for edging and containers, this dianthus has fringed, pink flowers with bright purple-red centers.
> 
> *Eggplant 'Casper'* - An unusual variety of eggplant, this plant produces fruit that is pale white instead of bright purple.
> 
> *Elderberry (Sambucus *****) 'Witches Broom'* - Zones 5-8. A great year-round shrub with ornamental winter berries, 'Witches Broom' features a dwarf stature of only 8" perfect for small borders.
> 
> *Firethorn (Pyracantha angustifolia) 'Gnome'* - Zones 5-9. Firethorn is a compact, deciduous shrub bright orange winter berries.
> 
> *Geranium 'Tiny Monster'* - Zone 4-8. Despite the name, this cranesbill isn't horrific in anyway, but the prolific pink flowers with magenta veining are beautiful additions to any garden.
> 
> *Hosta 'Red October'* - This hosta has medium green, lance-shaped leaves with bright red stems.
> 
> *Hyssop (Agastache) 'Black Adder'* - Zone 6-9. Dark purple flowers all summer and into fall are a favorite of butterflies.
> 
> *Japanese Bitter Orange (Poncirus trifoliata) 'Flying Dragon'* - Hardy to zone 5. Twisted branches and spiny stems make this ornamental tree an unusual addition to the Halloween themed garden and provide a unique winter silhouette.
> 
> *Japanese Painted Fern (Athyrium nipponicum) 'Ghost' and 'Ursula's Red'* - Zones 3-8. Great for part to deep shade with consistently moist soil. Japanese ferns naturalize well.
> 
> *Lavender (Lavandula angustifolia) 'Graves'* - Zones 5-11. The 'Graves' lavender makes a nice addition for a Halloween themed garden because of its name, but makes a great plant for any bed or border because the flowers of this herb are lighter purple than other lavender cultivars.
> 
> *Oriental Lily (Lilium) 'Alchemy'* - This trumpet lily is perfect for brewing up a Halloween themed garden with its large, creamy-orange colored flowers.
> 
> *Pumpkin 'Casper'* - Another white fruiting plant for the garden, this pumpkin has huge white pumpkins that are perfect for the Halloween themed garden.
> 
> *Rosa 'Banshee'* - An old garden rose with fabulous scented pink flowers.
> 
> *Heath, Spring Heath (Erica darleyen) 'Ghost Hills'* - Light silvery-green foliage with cream-colored tipped foliage in the spring.
> 
> *Tiarella 'Crow Feather', 'Skeleton Key' and 'Jeepers Creepers' *- Zones 4-9. 'Crow Feather' has bright green foliage with dark red, almost black markings along the veins that resemble feathers. 'Jeepers Creepers' has bold winter foliage contrast with green, orange or reddish colored leaves and 'Skeleton Key', while less colorful, has fine cut foliage that is unusual for tiarella plants.


I like this, it reminds me of the theme gardens on the old gothic gardening site
which sadly is a thing of the past but can still be seen here:
http://classic-web.archive.org/web/20001109030300/www.gothic.net/~malice/

I would have added Mullein to the list of Halloween garden plants, it is also known as "graveyard torch" or "witch's candle" because it grows in dry waste ground and the stalks burn nicely if you dip them in lard or oil.. Know any other good Halloween plants to add?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More things alive and blooming:

Marigolds waiting to be put into the ground.

DSCF4232 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of two cherry tomato plants we keep in pots on our patio. This is the "Santa" variety. The second plant (not pictured) is a Sweet 100. Between the two of them, we get enough fruit all summer to keep us well up on lycopene.

DSCF4233 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A cascading style of Japanese maple. It looks this way mostly because it lost branches a couple winters back due to heavy snowfall.

DSCF4236 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Creeping Jenny is greening up and spreading rapidly:

DSCF4237 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of two large azaleas in our butterfly garden:

DSCF4238 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few more:

Another shot of the butterfly garden:

DSCF4245 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Lily of the valley are coming up now and blooming:

DSCF4246 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of our three dogwoods. It's not actually blue Blooms start out somewhat greenish in color, then turn bright white. The plant in the foreground is another Japanese maple.

DSCF4248 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider

You know those marigolds are supposed to help keep deer away? A neighbor told me she plants them by hostas and the deer don't like the scent so they leave the hostas alone. I don't know if it works or not but I may just try it 

Roxy, your yard looks very nice. I wish I had that many flowering plants / trees. We do finally have tulips coming up and blooming after the deer wiped them out a while back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Spider Marigolds are one of the few annuals we plant. I believe they're specifically considered good against nematodes in the soil, but they do seem to repel other pests pretty effectively. The other thing I like about them is, if you deadhead spent blooms regularly, they'll continue to bloom until frost.


----------



## beelce

Hey all......wanted to show you a bit of 2011 yard










I had a good year for my Wisteria










Got all my veggies in....










and my new addition...."Da wabbit killa"


----------



## Spooky1

Beelce, the Wisteria is beautiful. Has the wabbit killa gotten any bunnies yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wisteria always makes me think of Southern plantations

I love da wabbit killa!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well it's a little late for this year but will have it up for this next spring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aw, Jeff, it's not too late. That looks as if it could be put up by a handy person in about 15 minutes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...15 minutes...ok, I'll wait for Tom!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and I forgot to mention, I just looked at the receipt and they only rang me up for $299.99.


----------



## Spooky1

Jeff, are you sure you don't need it still. Didn't it just snow a week or so ago up there in MI.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...yes we did...it melted by 4 that afternoon.


----------



## Zurgh

Lovely flowers & gardens, y'all. 
F.E., Put up that greenhouse, you're sure to put it to good use.

This winter has been quite wet (perhaps enough to remove the drought restrictions?)
...and we got SNOW! (Not really)








OK, we didn't get any snow, but hail is about as close as it gets in Sac. It's cold & 
white, that's kind of like snow... kind of :googly:

The roses are blooming up nice.








Goon #3 said the red & pink roses look like someone bled all over them.

A bit of the edibles... Sage & Lemon balm, Greek & Italian Oregano, Fennel...








And a couple of wasp nests...

This week-end we will be prepping the garden for next weekends planting.
This is the current list of assorted tasty's we'll be planting...

4x Tomatoes (Probably sweet 100's),2x Eggplants, 2x Bell Peppers, 2x Bush Beans, 2x Snap Peas, 3x Cucumbers, 6x Squash, 3x Parsley (varieties to be determined based on stock at the nursery)
Also to be planted will be Leaf Lettuce, Basil, and Marigolds.

My understanding of marigolds is that they attract bad insects to them & away from other plants.


----------



## Zurgh

40+ man-hours (5 people x 8 hours) invested into the garden & landscaping today... I don't have a big yard or garden... glad that's over with. Next weekend, the planting begins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice crop of hail you got there, Zurgh


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby and I usually plant our veggie garden on Motha's Day so I usually get the plants on that Saturday. It's usually crazy busy at the nurseries so I went this past Saturday and picked up the plants. I figured we would be mulching/prepping the garden on Sunday and planting the plants this coming Sunday. Well, hubby couldn't wait and after we mulched/prepped the gardens, he stated the planting - so did I - until 8:30 last night. I finally had to call it quits and he was out there until 9 p.m.

I did buy an heirloom tomato plant called Mr. Stripey - a tomate that it red with yellow stripes - that will be a new plant added to the garden this year.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I just planted a Hop garden a week and a half ago. So far 3 out 5 rhizomes died. 
But I wont give up. (hops are for brewing beer in case you didn't know). The other two are growing so fast you can see a change every 12 hours.

In case any beer nerds see this, I have Glacier, Centennial (growing) cascade, northern brewer and chinook. I ordered new rhizomes for the three that died. Can't wait for september (when they are harvested).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool DC....I was thinking about doing a batch of beer this year as well. It's been over 10 years since I've made any.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, think I have my 1st round of fruit trees picked out. Cherry = north star, pears = bartlett and d'Anjou, apples = Honey crisp and Goldne delicious....still working on the blueberries.

And I didn't read my receipt correct on the greenhouse, got it for $227.98...they only rang up one of the boxes..it was supposed to be $349.99 for the whole thing...I feel a little guilty. I would have noticed usually but had gift cards and rebates that I used.


----------



## PirateLady

Spotted our friendly neighborhood groundhog Sat. , guess it's time to put up the fence around the garden before the feast begins.. LOL


----------



## Zurgh

PLANTS PLANTED-
Tomatoes- Sweet 100's x 4, -Champion, -Italian Heirloom

Squash- Zucchini x 2, -8 Ball Zucchini x2, -Peter Pan x 2

Eggplants- Fairy Tale, -Kyoto

Peppers- Big Bertha, -Red Beauty

Beans- Derby bush x 2, -Blue Lake bush, -Kentucky Blue pole

Burpless Cucumbers x 3

Herbs- Sweet Basil x7, -Dill x 3, -Italian Parsley x 2

Marigolds x 12

Transplanted to new locations-
-Lemon Balm
-Golden Sage

Soil amended with 4 sacks of sh..er, manure & compost. Compost pit emptied. Unwanted plants removed. Weeded. Side path moved. Discovered, broke & repaired cable line. Most mulching done in front yard, rose bed mulched. Took pictures. Cleaned up mess.
Over 100 man hours & 100$ invested into the Garden this year so far.

What's left to do:
Seedlings to start- more basil, leaf lettuce, rosemary, wildflowers.
Need to finish mulching front yard, cucumber bed, & all raised beds.
May or may not split & transplant oregano.
Need to build 2 more tomato cages and set cages.
May cage eggplants & peppers.
Need to build trellis for cucumbers.
May tap into irrigation system to support new raised beds.
Clean up/chop up extra wood.
Build extensions to the tomato cages. They are all indeterminate type tomatoes 
and will get HUGE!

Backyard raised beds









front yard & back cucumber bed.


----------



## PirateLady

Guess next weekend is our big garden planting weekend...looking forward to some fresh veggies this summer....Think we are going to try canning some this summer...we made some awesome pickles a couple years ago...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes, can...you must!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, will you come work on our yard now?


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyB, I'd be glad to... sepfer' that whole 'Other side o' the USA dilemma'... Wer'ya a' wee bit closer, say a couple of miles as opposed to Hundreds of a couple of miles, I'd hook ya' up for little more than your (& spooky1 in shark pants) smile. Unfortunately my trans-temporal relocation gateway still remains broken. Unless you want to relocate a small army at your expense, or can get ahold of mineral refining tech in advance of 80+ years, alas I can only help you via de introwebs-net. You & spookmister premo have a lovely garden! 

Piratelady, GO! Get your garden ON! Same to all ya' all. Go & grow something, but not older!!! If I can turn dirt into pretty plants & food, anyone can!:googly:

Frighteners Entertainment, would you happen to have any site links to the basics of canning/jarring/freezing/preserving garden goodies that yo may be willing to share? (Perhaps again if people like me mayhaps missed it?)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heck yeah Zurg http://www.pickyourown.org/allaboutcanning.htm
Found this site a few years ago, though it was a pretty good reference.

I have changed my fruit list again...Did pick up the blue berry plants yesterday..actually got them in the ground.
Apple tree will be Yellow Delicious, McIntosh and Honey Crisp. Cherry either Meteor or North Star and Stella. Pears will be Kieffer and Bartlett.
Couldn't find the peach I wanted 
Did pick up a black berry plant for my wife.
Providing i get more room I would like to add more varieties.
Still need to get the rest of the garden in....just not enough time anymore....where does it all go??


----------



## Devils Chariot

Here is my hop garden. Its about 4 weeks old. I have 5 kinds of hops. The biggest is the Glacier. The smallest is the northern brewer who has yet to grow leaves, but is just starting to poke out of the ground. In the middle is cascade, and front left is chinook, and front right is centiniel.

It's like having green babies to take care of. I didn't know I'd like gardening so much!


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Frighteners Entertainment! A very useful link!



Devils Chariot said:


> It's like having green babies to take care of. I didn't know I'd like gardening so much!
> 
> Your hops look so Hoppy!(Sorry, I couldn't resist!) I never thought I'd enjoy gardening, ether, until I tried DC. You'll find yourself cursing every weed that happens across your well bark mulched bed & damn any squirrel (or whatever) for diggin' about your lil' green babies. Find out everything you can about your crop. I was curious, DC. How BIG do your hops get? I have seen 30'+ tall trellises built for hops before around the Sloughhouse area... Hope yours are not that big or ya' got what ya' need for em'!
> 
> Every one else who ain't, Git' Gardening! I wanna see some plant monsters!:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

They say hops can get 20-30 feet tall vines. Though that's commercial hops where people are fertilizing and watering like experts with soil samples and constant tending. I expect mine to get up to 20 feet. I bought some PVC to make a trellis where the hops grow up strings of twine. The twine is anchored to the ground, goes up and comes back down where its tied off to the bottom of the hop trellis. This way I can raise and lower the hop vines to harvest or check the vines.

From what I have read over the last 6 months Hops are pretty hardy. I chose ones that are best suited to my area and are the sturdiest (they also tend to be my favorites).

My hop garden will be transplanted next year when they are established. I am letting grow this close this year since they are starting from little rhizhomes and will take some time to really get a good root clump going.


----------



## Zurgh

Kick ass, DC! I may have to visit ya... for beer, er' HOP quality purposes, of course...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Something got into my hop garden bit off the leaves to the small shoots. It looks like someone came in with scissors and cut off the leaves.

Whatever it is wont get back it there. Just set up some bird netting.

NOTHING GETS IN! NOTHING GETS OUT!


----------



## IMU

Just redid the front flower bed ... this past winter was rough on the shrubs. The damn groundhog decimated our spring veggie garden so we lost almost all out stuff. Replanted with sunner veggies and will be putting up a fence this time!


----------



## Haunted Spider

DC, if it looks like someone cut them with scissors it is most likely a deer. They took our tulips down to nothing and looked clean cut. They seem to have a knack for doing so. Unfortunately, they also remember where food was and will be back to try your netting on for size. Good luck. My best defense has been a paintball gun that I fire toward them as fast as I can to scare them off. They usually stay gone for a week or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little slideshow of our non-ghoulish garden - click on link

The Garden in May by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spiderclimber said:


> DC, if it looks like someone cut them with scissors it is most likely a deer. They took our tulips down to nothing and looked clean cut. They seem to have a knack for doing so. Unfortunately, they also remember where food was and will be back to try your netting on for size. Good luck. My best defense has been a paintball gun that I fire toward them as fast as I can to scare them off. They usually stay gone for a week or two.


Luckily I have no deer. My backyard is closed.

This morning my cascade hops had been ravaged. This after it was totally covered in bird netting.

It must be insects.

So I googled leaf cutting insects and found that there are leaf cutting bees in my area.

EDIT: No Wait. It's Cutworms! Time for War!

Oddly enough a bee landed on my open eyeball yesterday while installing the nets. Freaked me the f*ck out!

I don't want to do it but I think its time for pesticide.


----------



## Zurgh

DC, you could try to lure in some beneficial insects to attack your problem... or buy them.


----------



## Devils Chariot

SO I looked into leaf cutting insects and I found there are leaf cutting bees, but also leaf cutting caterpillars. Last week I got home late from work so I took a flashlight to check out my garden in the dark (since hops grows so fast. I like to check out their progress). I found a brown caterpillar on one so I plucked him off and tossed him over the fence.

Turns out he is most likly a cutworm. A caterpillar that trims off young seedlings at ground level (check) and just eats the stem, leaving the leaves alone (check).

SO.

I looked up organic options for killing them since I plan on drinking beer made from these hops. And alcohol tends to draw out everything in it (thats how extracts are made).










Starting low key I have deployed a ring of wood ash and a physical barrier.

Tonight I will go out with a flash light and remove any usual suspects by hand.

After tomorrow's rain I will depoly a bacterial solution that makes these soft skinned death mongers sick! BIOLOGICAL WARFARE!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

diatomaceous earth will work for you as well DC.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> A little slideshow of our non-ghoulish garden


Looks nice Roxy ... we still have a bunch left to clean up then mulch.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> diatomaceous earth will work for you as well DC.


Yes Yes, now it a matter of sourcing it. Maybe home depot has it, but neither I nor the staff is smart enough to find it. I got a lead on an organic nursey nearby. I will pick some up tonight.

Last nights caterpillar hunt resulted in no kills. However, I am remaining ever vigilant!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home Depot does carry some pesticides that have diatomaceous earth, but the better buy might be the pure DE used in pool filters. Here it is on line at Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I assume a pool supply center would carry something like this.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Home Depot does carry some pesticides that have diatomaceous earth, but the better buy might be the pure DE used in pool filters. Here it is on line at Home Depot:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I assume a pool supply center would carry something like this.


AH HAH! Great work Roxy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

soooo, garden still isn't ready. though I did get most of the seeds started in trays...within 3 days the pumpkin sprouted, that was fast!
I was able to find some indian corn to plant this along with squash (can't remember what it's called) that manufactures use for pumpkin pie goop. these get 10 to 20 pounds, this will be interesting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stepped out onto our back patio yesterday and saw our neighbor's youngest son climbing the fence while pointing at our yard and saying "Bunny! Bunny!". Sure enough, there was a rabbit by the raised flower bed next to the patio - who promptly departed when Spooky1 went to see what the kid was talking about.

Apparently the bunny has maternal plans, because she had dug a hole in the flower bed and lined it with fresh grass. Not really a good location in a yard with a dog that likes to chase furry squeaking things, so Spooky1 carefully removed the grass, checked for newborns (there weren't any), and filled in the hole. I expect she may try again, though.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm hopeful the bunny has her babies elsewhere, since I'd rather not find our dog playing with baby bunnies as squeaky toys.


----------



## Haunted Spider

My garden has attacked me. I have poison Ivy just like Roxy got, except mine is on my right arm. The problem is it is on the inside of my elbow so every time I move my arm, it messes with the rash and makes it itch. I am going ivy hunting this weekend with some round up ivy spray


----------



## Death's Door

I think we have a bunny situation in our garden. One of my tomato plants which stood a foot tall was recently chewed down to four inches. That wascally wabbit!


----------



## Joiseygal

I've been a slacker on posting anything on my garden! I've been checking out everyones gardens and they all look great! I finally got my weeping blue atlas, so I will be posting some pictures soon!


----------



## goneferal

*Garden Tutorial*

Here's my link for self watering boxes. I live in the high desert and these work pretty well here.
click link below for the tute:

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/05/tutorial.html


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'll be planting up the rest of my veggie garden today, which includes a new cucumber trellis... and also will be planting the rest of my planters with bedding plants.


----------



## Spooky1

One set of our lillies are blooming (lucky for us the deer stopped eating them).

DSC03698 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our cherry tomatoes are doing well too.

DSC03700 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Future tomatoes

DSC03701 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Won't be long now!

DSC03702 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03703 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure need to get some picks up of what I've got going so far. 1/2 the garden is in...the rest were started in trays so i would loose any time.


----------



## Death's Door

With all the heat we are having so far, my heirloom tomatoes are already on the plants and well as my romas and cherry tomatoes. I am just starting to get string beans and zuchinnis on the vine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sweet!
I still have a few beans to get in the garden, pea plants I was able to get in yesterday.
All of the pumpkin and viney plants are getting big and need to get transplanted this weekend too. So does the corn...even have indian corn for this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'll be planting up the rest of my veggie garden today, which includes a new cucumber trellis... and also will be planting the rest of my planters with bedding plants.


Didn't see a follow up, you get them in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, now I'm onto compost tea for the garden and lawn.
Have two 30 drums to start with.
Look's like I might as well set up multiple rain barrels since I have access to about a dozen more barrels.
This will be a fun project, been wanting to do for sometime now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1st batch of a 30 gallon drum of compost tea...ready in 18 hrs....any takers for the 1st sip?? 

I did put a little molasses in it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ewwwww!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you know you want some!

And I got another 30 gal barrel ready too


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 1st batch of a 30 gallon drum of compost tea...ready in 18 hrs....any takers for the 1st sip??
> 
> I did put a little molasses in it!!


I think I'll stick to my Earl Grey, Thank you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhh, ok I'll call this Earl Brown...now I have you thinking..ahhhh maybe.


Spooky1 said:


> I think I'll stick to my Earl Grey, Thank you.


----------



## Spooky1

Reasons to grow your own fruits and veggies (or go organic).

http://yourlife.usatoday.com/fitnes...oduce-contaminated-with-pesticides/48332000/1


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My clematis in full bloom:










This year's veggie garden. A few plants were taken out by strong t-storms, but such is the way in this part of the world. They're on their way now:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Potatoes are up there too...very sad.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Went through the 1st 30 batch of tea ...next one will be ready around 5 ish tonight.

Need to find that manifold so I can get the 2 30 gal drum going!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I may have a roadside veg stand this year too...we'll see.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I have a green tomato! Yea, sunroom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had the first ripe cherry tomatoes this weekend - one each from Santa and Sweet 100. There are several green ones now and a multitude of blooms on both plants.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've heard the early ones may be toxic...be careful:devil:


RoxyBlue said:


> We had the first ripe cherry tomatoes this weekend - one each from Santa and Sweet 100. There are several green ones now and a multitude of blooms on both plants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, we ate them and we're not dead yet, so I think it's going to be okay:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, maybe you'll just be a little runny??? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1636930697894

It's really bubbling......!


----------



## paulcav151

Haven't heard on the hops in a bit,but I think I read elesewhere that Pool DE is ground too fine for effective horticultural use.


----------



## Devils Chariot

paulcav151 said:


> Haven't heard on the hops in a bit,but I think I read elesewhere that Pool DE is ground too fine for effective horticultural use.


I need to take a picture! My glacier hops, the most vigorous are about 12 feet tall, I hadd to run thier guide line up to the roof, hopefully I can get about 8 more feet out of them.

The centennial are at about 5 feet.

Three of them died from cutworm attacks. I bought new rhizomes and I have a healthy Northern Brewer vine going at about 8 inches. The Chinook and Cascade dies, as well as their new rhizomes. Maybe too late in the season to recover?

I have some pests but I am attacking on all fronts. I have garlic growing all around the hops. Man that stuff just grows itself, no care needed. I put out diatomaceous earth, caterpillar killer bacteria, and a weekly spritz of insecticidal soap.

I think they Glaciers are growing about 5-6 inches a day. Its putting out hop burrs which will turn into the hop flower cones.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool, yes would like to see a picture or two DC


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got apples growing. They are a little bigger than a dime in diameter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice Haunti, how old is your tree?

Got the corn and cucs in last night...some much more to go.

I didn't mention I have to sell 3-4 of my walnut trees, they are just big enough to block about 4 hrs from the garden. At least they are worth more than just fire wood.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Here are my hops at two months from being planted as rhizomes:










Here is my little color garden:










And this is our lemon tree/bush. Its going crazy! These were flowers just a month ago:


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Yea Haunti! I love watching my apples grow. Mine are approaching quarters (I'm in a region that grows apples as a crop, so we are earlier than you) so I have to thin them soon. 

My potatoes are going like gangbusters!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nice Haunti, how old is your tree?


The tree is about 10 years old. It always seemed like we'd get a bad hail storm that would destroy a majority of the blossoms earlier in the season. This year we haven't been hailed on **knock on wood**

Looked at the tree last night. The apples are the size of a quarters just like pensivepumpkin's crop.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Awesome! What variety?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy noticed this morning that something (deer or bunnies?) is eating our strawberry plants.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

of course she did...bet the were yummy...lol


Spooky1 said:


> Roxy noticed this morning that something (deer or bunnies?) is eating our strawberry plants.


----------



## Hauntiholik

pensivepumpkin said:


> Awesome! What variety?


Golden delicious. It's a dwarf tree and the apples never get very big but they make AWESOME pies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would love to see more pictures of what everyone is growing...I'll do the same today. I think I have some pictures somewhere of what it looked like before I took all the brush and trees out last year.


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy noticed this morning that something (deer or bunnies?) is eating our strawberry plants.


More likely a deer. We had a small strawberry patch and a young deer ate about 1/3 of the plants in a matter of seconds!

Our veggie garden isn't doing as well this year. The flower gardens are doing good tho, so its not all bad.

The new woodland garden area has been cleared, spray for poison ivy has been applied and the small stumps will be removed in a few weeks.

Guess it's time to take pics again ...


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well...everything I planted is coming up...corn,pumpkins,


----------



## Death's Door

Everything in our garden seems to be doing well (knock on air). I have been picking the bush beans every other day and my zuchini are about five inches now. I have been used the salad greens for nearly two weeks. I love the fact that I don't have to buy bagged field greens anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More pictures, since Jeff asked

New patio furniture we picked up in the spring. These are made of a resin, so no rotting and should last for a long time. They are amazingly comfortable with fantastic lower back support.

DSCF4615 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cherry tomatoes ripening, with several more on the way now:

DSCF4618 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Potentilla blooming. We have two with yellow flowers and one with white:

DSCF4619 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a few more:

Butterfly garden is becoming a jungle. We planted one turtlehead a year or so ago and they are taking off (the tall plants to the left of the blooming plant whose name escapes me). It's a native perennial that is the host plant for the Baltimore Checkerspot butterfly.

DSCF4620 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A true dwarf butterfly bush in bloom:

DSCF4621 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And the wasps are back with a new nest inside the dragon's mouth.

DSCF4622 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was a little cloudy, managed to get in everything but the beets.....















Still have a tree to cut up...this is new garden area this year.







do you see any weeds???







still no weeds


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

main crop this year is tomato's 24 of them, green and yellow beans maybe 40 plants? Peas about 20, misc peppers, potato, 12 hills of picklin' cucs, a few rows of yellow onion, did put a bit of sweet corn along with some indian corn this year. And of course some Jack a lantern pumpks and pie pumpks. Lots of squash, butternut and summer and a few hills of large grouds (just for Joe's school this fall) an a new squash, the ones that Libby's calls "pumpkin" they grow like a buttenut but have the sugar content of the pie pumpk...they get up to 20lbs...hope they grow well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is the old garden,garlic, strawberries, herbs and asparagus.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and this is the backside of the garden...dead tree in the middle still needs to come down...this is where the fruit trees are going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you've got a lot of space, Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not bad, more would be better. The main garden is 40 ft long and 30 ft wide.
the new part is nice for the vine plants that I hope no critters want to eat. Time will tell though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> the new part is nice for the vine plants that I hope no critters want to eat. Time will tell though.


If they're carnivorous vines, they might be safe:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that would be cool...I think??


----------



## Death's Door

I have been picking zuchinni like crazy. Thank goodness I have recipes for them!! They're doubling in size overnight. No exageration.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool...though I'm really fond of zuchinni, but I did put some in for my wife.


----------



## Spooky1

Fried zucchini is yummy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grilled zucchini is also yummy, as is zucchini sauteed with walnuts, and beer battered fried zucchini is _especially_ yummy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well when you wrap anything in batter....maybe not toe nails?


----------



## Death's Door

I'm gonna make zuchinni lasagna (zuchinni instead of pasta) this weekend. All other ingredients for the recipe are the same and because hubby is a diabetic, he can have this. Hope it turns out well. I'm also making chocolate zuchini bread for the 4th of July party we are going to and a diabetic zuchini bread.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*The GMO Battle: Does Whole Foods Support Monsanto's Genetically Engineered Alfalfa?*

http://www.fitnessgoop.com/2011/02/...rt-monsanto’s-genetically-engineered-alfalfa/


----------



## Spooky1

a pic of our Lilies before the deer and bunnies ate them.

DSC03727 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and critter on our patio wall that's been inhabiting our yard (and getting chased by the dog) 

DSC03734 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03733 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lookin' good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sweet, just bought 32 asparagus roots for $4. 
This means I've put in over 100 this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This is a pic of the garden this morning. I've been harvesting lettuce and have my first zucchinis ready to pick today too.


----------



## IMU

Ms. Wicked said:


> This is a pic of the garden this morning. I've been harvesting lettuce and have my first zucchinis ready to pick today too.


I'm afraid I can view your pic ... but I'm sure it was a very nice shot.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oops. I fixed it. I think.


----------



## IMU

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oops. I fixed it. I think.


Yep ... nice pic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a diver down sign in your garden lol


----------



## debbie5

Your garden is the size of my house.


----------



## IMU

*The Pirate Garden Project*

Been working on clearing an overgrown section of the back yard since April. Cut down all the weed trees, digging up the little stumps, cutting up a small downed tree and killing the poison ivy.





































My plan is to make it part tropical & shade garden. The "logs" I am going to use as pilings with rope as a path guide. I'm hoping Mrs agrees to adding a few other pirate touches.

I will be planting a palm tree or 2 along with some other hardy tropicals. Might as well doing an all year pirate display of some sort!


----------



## IMU

This was the before pic last year for comparison.










(Just ignore the pilings ... LOL).


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few photos of the garden in June:

Black eyed Susan

DSCF4694 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Crape myrtle

DSCF4686 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Butterfly bush that was supposed to be dwarf, but isn't

DSCF4685 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Columbine that we thought died off last year is returning

DSCF4695 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I think this is a variety of dianthus (Yellow Goblin) but can't remember for sure

DSCF4689 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more:

The wasp nest has now outgrown the dragon's mouth

DSCF4684 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Fresh tomatoes

DSCF4692 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looking good Rox!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did my morning walk through the garden this morning....awesome is all I can say.
Even with being super dry this year the grass and leaf mulch has proven to be unbeatable for drought and weed control. I spend less than 5 minutes nabbing anything that may pop up and the rest of the time is just looking over the growth.
Green beans are coming along, not to far away from canning the 1st batch. The peas are in full bloom, potatoes are still blooming, the tomato plants are just huge this year, cucs are starting to do their thing as well.
I'll have to post a few shots sometime today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Pictures from my morning round in the garden:










The first beans harvested:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nice, though you still need some mulch in that garden


----------



## PirateLady

Ok spent the afternoon canning green beans. Not from our garden,<dang groundhog and rabbit> but they were good . We also got some pickling cucumbers to make bread and butter pickles, some peaches,,,not sure what all we are going to can with those,,, got some plums and blueberries....just to eat now LOL.... So guess we are into the canning mood now so it's off to find some good farmers markets to get lots of food to can... and to buy a pantry to fill.... Looking forward to it....


----------



## Spooky1

Found this Giant Leopard moth while walking the dog.

DSC03823 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of the critters that may be eating our strawberries

DSC03837 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC03838 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A couple of the abundant cucumbers growing up the trellis.


----------



## IMU

Our weekend canning so far ... green beans and bread & butter pickles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah...behind here. beans in another week, 2 weeks for the pickling.


----------



## Devils Chariot

A month old picture of my hops. They should be ready to harvest in two weeks. I need to get a recipe together!










SWMBO asked which I love more. Halloween or Beer?

Fun Fact: Halloween is the only day of the year I never drink.


----------



## Spooky1

This weekend while we were walking the dog through the neighborhood, we saw some of the potential predators of our gardens. In all we saw 7 of them on the walk.

This one was actually following us for a little while.

IMG00059 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG00060 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Devils Chariot

While cleaning up my hops and spraying them I found out something about my sweet heart I did not know. She can hear grasshoppers.


----------



## Spooky1

Mother Nature at work protecting our tomatoes from an evil Tomato Horn Worm.

DSC03854 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV03855.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure wish they were eating mine. I've pulled off over 36 of them so far.
Though if you have night blooming plants they do help with pollination in moth form.


----------



## Death's Door

So far I haven't come across anything destroying my tomato, pepper or eggplant plants. (Da Weiner knocks on air) The only taking over was weeds and I cleaned them out yesterday. 

I have sooo many huge tomatoes that are on the vine and they are still green. I wondering if they are a later crop. I can't wait for them to turn so I can have a feast.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I harvested my hops today. I got ok yield for first year vines grown from cuttings.










9.5 oz of Glacier (Woodsy with orange undertones) hops and about 3.5 oz. of Centennial hops (Bitter grapefruit zest and citrus aroma).

All in all a fun garden project.

I hope to grow 5 more cultivars next year. It's like having little green babies. I like it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool, though they look like brussel sprouts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if they'd be good battered and deep fried?


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> I harvested my hops today. I got ok yield for first year vines grown from cuttings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5 oz of Glacier (Woodsy with orange undertones) hops and about 3.5 oz. of Centennial hops (Bitter grapefruit zest and citrus aroma).
> 
> All in all a fun garden project.
> 
> I hope to grow 5 more cultivars next year. It's like having little green babies. I like it!


Nice harvest. How much beer will you be able to make with your haul?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> Nice harvest. How much beer will you be able to make with your haul?


Hey Spooky,

I can probably get 5 gallons of pale ale and 5 gallons of someting light like a blonde. I thought about throwing it all in one batch to try and make an India Pale Ale but I don't know if all of that will fit in my kettle. :googly:

I have one more hop vine that just grew super slow all year, now its taking off. It's too late in the year to get any hops off of it, but I'm gonna keep babying it and try and get it stronger for next years harvest.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The hops look fantastic!

Got back after a week away and the weeds were insane! Spent some time yesterday evening weeding, harvesting, etc.

Here is a watermelon; it's one of the big, oblong seeded kind that's really sweet! I hope it stays warm enough for at least a couple to fully mature. This one is currently the size of a zucchini or cucumber.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you come weed our garden, too?


----------



## goneferal

I came across this today:

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/08/morbid-garden-markers.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting colder but things are still stirring in the garden.

When it gets cold, you can get closer to creatures that fly and sting:

Hornet

DSCF4824 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bee on turtlehead bloom

DSCF4835 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A variety of black eyed Susan

DSCF4828 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Variegated mum:

DSCF4829 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Webbing on a garden light adds atmosphere:

DSCF4826 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't remember what this plant is, but it's still blooming

DSCF4831 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hyssop with pale orange blooms

DSCF4832 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Redbud leaves starting to change color

DSCF4837 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looks good everyone.


----------



## debbie5

Butterfly bush??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Butterfly bush??


We do have some butterfly bushes in our garden but they have blue/purple blooms.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well everything went in late though it's looking really good.
I do have a few pumpkins, butternut and hubbard squash...maybe a gourd or 2??


----------



## debbie5

My brother's giant carved pumpkin from a few years ago was featured in a current newsletter. It was only 280 pounds due to a weird summer. It's the big green one at top of the article! Who knew there we so many pumpkin geeks?  http://statebystategardening.com/state.php/newsletters/stories/great_pumpkins/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unusual weather we're having...

DSCF4993 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4994 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4995 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4998 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more:

DSCF4999 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4996 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bascombe

I planted my garlic yesterday. Broke up 3 cloves and planted that many buds. Should have more than enough garlic next year.

I'm not trying to ward off vampires, no, I encourage them


----------



## Manon

I really need to order my garlic! Since I'm in L.A., it's definitely not too late to plant, I just hope the suppliers still have some!


----------



## Bascombe

Garlic does best when planted in the fall, even up here in Idaho where the ground is frozen for four months of the year. I call it semi-perma-frost. Garlic is a bulb like tulips and does well with the freeze/thaw cycle.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can use what they have on sale from a store easy enough....mine has grown very well for over 4 years now.


Manon said:


> I really need to order my garlic! Since I'm in L.A., it's definitely not too late to plant, I just hope the suppliers still have some!


----------



## IMU

We finished cleaning up the veggie beds a few days ago so they are almost ready for winter. We'll be expanding it a bit next spring for a bigger/better harvest!


----------



## Vlad

Time to start clearing out the veg garden. Still have two compost bins to spread around before I move them. Grrring myself for temp planting a shrub and not getting back to it. Maybe I'll move it tomorrow, it's last chance time here.


----------



## Loene

I missed my garden this year. Too hot with no rain, just couldnt keep it alive. next year i hope we have better weather. also going to try to grow pumpkins so I will more than our 3 that we buy.


----------



## Spooky1

While I was hanging Christmas lights this weekend, I noticed daffodil bulbs are starting to come up. Damn screwy weather.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> While I was hanging Christmas lights this weekend, I noticed daffodil bulbs are starting to come up. Damn screwy weather.


I have day lilies coming up but that was before last night's sub zero temps.


----------



## Beth

My stupid chickens dig up my garlic patch!! Now I'll have to replant in the spring- which isn't as good!! (Yep, I garaden too!!)


----------



## scareme

I love the color of my Christmas catus. It's so bright! I can't wait until they go on sale at Lowes. Those and amaryllis bulbs. I like to really stock up on those.


----------



## debbie5

YAY! I just got my first seed catalogue! Now that the kids are older and not using the backyard, I have plans in the next few years to truck in LOTs of horse manure and make raised beds. My soil is too clay to even dig. I keep looking at Curbies for materials to make a compost bin. 
My favorite blueberry farm has closed. The old man couldn't farm any more & none of his kids wanted it. How I wish I could buy it! many good memories of listening to the birds sing, feeling the wind in my hair, seeing an occasional bunny & giving chase while picking blueberries with my pre-school girls....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love looking at seed catalogs, even if I don't buy anything. It just makes me feel like spring


----------



## Vlad

Walking past the garden each night now and cursing myself for not having gotten it totally cleaned out before it froze solid. I'll be harboring bugs if I can't get it done.


----------



## debbie5

"I'll be harboring bugs if I can't get it done."

Buy chickens!


----------



## scareme

Today is gorgeous so I got outside and did some weeding and filled the bird feeders. An hour later I'm back in the house and I notice the birds still have not come to the feeders and I wonder why. The I notice something in the chiminea about 8 feet from the feeder.










The birds know you are in there Winnie! Get you butt back in the house and leave them alone.


----------



## Spooky1

It was 60 today, feels like we should be getting ready for spring planting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We bought a new bird feeder for the yard today. Being new, the plastic part that holds the seed is actually clear, so now the birds will know when we put seeds in it. The old feeder had gotten pretty clouded.

It's in the 60s here today - the plants are starting to get confused about what season it is.


----------



## Joiseygal

I can't wait to start gardening. I really want to grow a cornfield this year. When is the best time to start planting for corn? March/April/May?


----------



## niblique71

Joiseygal said:


> I can't wait to start gardening. I really want to grow a cornfield this year. When is the best time to start planting for corn? March/April/May?


Planting date: On average, corn is planted in northern New Jersey between April 25
and June 1 and in southern New Jersey between April 15 and June 15. Corn can be
planted 10 to 14 days before the average date of the last killing frost. More times than
not, this will insure the earliest possible planting with minimum risk of loss. Due to
annual variations in spring weather conditions, it is recommended that planting not
occur until soil temperatures are warm enough for fast germination and seedling
emergence. Quick germination can help to reduce losses to soil born seed and seedling
diseases (31, 53).

I took that quote from Rutgers Crop profile.

Another thing I always heard about homeowner corn is that you need to plant at least 30 - 40 plants to get good polination and avoid some rather odd cross pollination.


----------



## nixie

Ugh. So much snow! I can't wait to get outside and get my hands dirty!


----------



## scareme

nixie said:


> Ugh. So much snow! I can't wait to get outside and get my hands dirty!


I'd send you some of our dirt, but you'd be suprised to see how red it is. When my brother's kids came to visit us, they took a jar of our red soil back for show and tell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

greenhouse goes up this spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bunnies are dining on our blooming crocuses almost as fast as they come up.


----------



## Devils Chariot

It's Spring! My hops are sprouting out of the ground. Think I'll plant a few more varieties this year. Yay Spring!


----------



## Hairazor

It has been so unseasonally hot here, 81 today, it makes you get the urge. I have been fooled before so will keep my rule of green thumb and wait for Mother's Day. Doesn't stop a person from dreaming though!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thank you for your response on the corn Greg. I will wait until the end of April to plant my corn.

Now I have another question for my haunt garden friends. I just finished a garden box, that I will eventually convert into a monster in a box during the Halloween season. What better way to get a duel purpose out of a Halloween prop.  Although it doesn't look like a prop at the moment, but it will eventually. Anyway I want to build a shelf towards the top and insert a shallow pan/pot so I can grow some kind of vegetable or fruit. My question is: What vegetable or fruit would you recommend growing that wouldn't go too much past my trellis? I'm thinking cherry tomatoes or strawberries?

Note: The reason I made it so tall is because my dogs have the run of this yard and I wanted some privacy from my neighbors. So a vegetable or fruit with a vine would be a big help for privacy.

Here are the pics of the garden box:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a gorgeous garden box, Joisey.

Of the two plants you had in mind, go with the cherry tomatoes. Strawberry plants don't get tall enough to go up a trellis, and they send out runners with baby plants that have to be in contact with the ground in order to grow.

BTW, tomato plants do get tall and wide, so you might find that one plant will be sufficient for that space. Get a Sweet 100 or similar variety and you'll have tons of little tomatoes almost all summer.

http://www.burpeehomegardens.com/VegetableHerbGardening/PlantDetails.aspx?plantid=5098


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Roxy! I already bought Tumbler Hybrid Tomatoes which is a cherry tomato. I wasn't sure if I was going to plant this in a tub or the garden box. I think I will use this for the garden box than. I also have green beans, but I'm thinking the vines will grow too high?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Depends on the variety. Most bush beans run under 24" in height. Pole beans get very tall.


----------



## scareme

I love the planter box, and I agree with you Roxy, a cherry tomato would work out well there.


----------



## spideranne

I spotted this and thought I'd put it here for all the gardeners of the group. Anyone ever tried molding their veggies?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portrait-Gourds-Grown-in-Molds/


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's pretty cool, spideranne - ripe for haunting possibilities.

Finally got around to taking some photos around the yard. The crocuses are gone (or eaten by bunnies), but some daffodils remain:

DSCF5259 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5262 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Rhododendrons are in full bloom:

DSCF5260 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5261 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dogwoods are starting to leaf out:

DSCF5263 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pieris japonica are blooming:

DSCF5264 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Japanese maples are leafing out:

DSCF5266 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Creeping jenny is starting to creep:

DSCF5267 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Redbud is blooming:

DSCF5268 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5269 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Few more...

This tree is actually in the yard of the house behind us. I don't know what it is, but it's gorgeous when it blooms:

DSCF5271 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ferns are making an appearance:

DSCF5272 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Red vein dock is coming up:

DSCF5274 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Strawberry plants are starting to grow and bloom. Maybe this year we'll get some of the berries before the slugs, squirrels, ants, and birds do.

DSCF5275 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Joiseygal

Spring is here! Very pretty pictures Roxy. Oh and just in case you didn't know you got a package! It looks like the UPS guy in is your second picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no, that's Spooky1 watering the potted plants


----------



## IMU

*Veggie Garden 2012 - Spring*

Planted the spring veggies 2 weeks ago and now most are covered with plastic to protect from frost.


----------



## Bascombe

I planted the garlic last fall, since it's a bulb crop and needs a freeze/thaw cycle to grow properly. I just checked and it's coming up, so I'll have a very good garlic crop. This week I'll get my colds in the ground and continue repotting my tomatoes.

I grow heirloom tomatoes, the uglier the better. Ever notice that the taste of a tomato corresponds directly to the ugly factor? The uglier the tomato the better it tastes as opposed to the grocery store, perfect looking, tasteless nasties.

I grow tomatoes that have weird shapes and offbeat colors. My favorite are the black ones. MMMMMM MMMMMM GOOOD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if you'll be protected from vampire attacks with that garlic

We have volunteer tomato plants coming up in the pots where we had two varieties of cherry tomatos last year (Sweet 100 and Santa). I've never been a fan of raw tomato - probably because the store bought types are so tasteless - but I do like the little ones we grow.

Some of the local nurseries carry the heirloom tomato plants. I was tempted by the black variety myself and the picture of the fruit was definitely ugly, which means it would probably taste good I may go back and get one just to try it out.


----------



## Joiseygal

So many people starting early. I would be so afraid of the frost destroying my crops! Nice job on the garden so far IMU.


----------



## Vlad

You're late again as always Sharon, lol.
I was over at Black Cats a week ago and spread the compost over the garden, and tilled it all in, she's ready to go and planting already. I still haven't gotten mine ready yet, I'm pulling and moving the fence, and finally finished taking down the last of the old chicken run.
On a side note, I have a small section of the garden where I grow cuttings and shrubs, and the dirt being loose in there attracted a HUGE crop of scallions this year to sprout. On a whim I harvested them and made one kick @ss Spring Onion (Scallion) and potato soup. There are tons of recipes online, and aside from the prep time cause those darned things are so small, it was easy to make and was delicious. Don't forget to harvest the veg natures provides without our help!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The date of last frost in our area is around May 1, so we normally don't plant anything before that. Mothert Nature, however, is generously providing the volunteer tomato plants this year. Since they're growing in pots already, we do have the option of bringing those into the house if a freeze warning is issued.


----------



## Bascombe

Roxy, try a tomato called "Chocolate Cherry". It's a small black cherry tomato. I don't know if it's an heirloom or a hybrid, but it is definitely my favorite of the small tomatoes. I eat them like they were candy. To me they are.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Basc I'll look for them at the local nurseries.


----------



## Vlad

Ok, caution to the winds, I've got some tomato plants out there already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool Green House!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Put a few curtains up and you could live there, Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ha, you only need curtains if, well, ah...hmmmm....nevermind, I should put curtains up.


----------



## scareme

Bascombe said:


> I planted the garlic last fall, since it's a bulb crop and needs a freeze/thaw cycle to grow properly. I just checked and it's coming up, so I'll have a very good garlic crop. This week I'll get my colds in the ground and continue repotting my tomatoes.


When we moved into our present home there was wild garlic everywhere. The worst part was the wild garlic in the lawn. Everytime we mowed the grass, the whole neighborhood smelled like pizza. Even the neighbors would comment. I finally took a trowl and dug up every one of them in the lawn. But the lawnmower kept the garlic smell till the day it died, no matter how ofter we would hose it. I still have garlic in my flower beds, and use it in flower arrangements. I know you can eat it too.

A lady in one of my garden groups borrowed some and used it in her arrangement she enter in a show. 











Vlad said:


> Ok, caution to the winds, I've got some tomato plants out there already.


That does it. You just jinxed the entire Eastern side of the country to a freeze.


----------



## Spooky1

We have volunteer tomatoes coming up in the pots we had our cherry tomatoes in last year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If they were hybrids, they won't taste very good.


Spooky1 said:


> We have volunteer tomatoes coming up in the pots we had our cherry tomatoes in last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If they were hybrids, they won't taste very good.


One of them is the hybrid Sweet 100. According to one site I found, "plant does not set seed, flowers are sterile, or plants will not come true from seed". The other was Santa (a grape tomato) and is probably a hybrid as well. I did see one comment that the Santas could breed true for a few generations, but the statement was on Wikipedia, so I'll take that with a grain of salt


----------



## Devils Chariot

It's spring and my hops from last year have spouted and growing fast. New hop varieties I planted 3 weeks ago have sprouted and are going strong. Best part is that one is a trademarked strain that wasn't supposed to be on sale to the public, but I bought it before the vendor realized the mistake. Does that mean I'm a pirate hop grower?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you are and I want some!
I may try this next year, it's been a very long time since I've brewed some good brew!


----------



## scareme

I bought this plant at a garden show last year and I can't remember it's name, except that it begins with A. It's a water plant. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It looks a lot like this plant - a bog plant called a white Louisiana iris:

http://www.pondplantsdirect.com/pond-plants/shelf-plants/iris-plants/snow-drift.html


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> It looks a lot like this plant - a bog plant called a white Louisiana iris:
> 
> http://www.pondplantsdirect.com/pond-plants/shelf-plants/iris-plants/snow-drift.html


Ohh, I like all the colors it comes in. But I like the price I paid better. It was the end of the day so they were selling them 3 for $1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I went to the rock store today and picked up about 250+ pounds of stones for this little project:

DSCF5287 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5288 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5289 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The volunteer Santa cherry tomato plants are doing well:

DSCF5290 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

We also have volunteer Sweet 100 tomato plants growing in a pot, but since they will likely not be true to the original, we picked up a new plant at the nursery today:

DSCF5291 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Our butterfly garden is coming to life and the azaleas are blooming, too.

DSC04499 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04501 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and our Lily of the Valley are beginning to bloom.

DSC04505 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Nice new bed. That's a beautiful Japanese maple. I just found some petunia volunteers already blooming in a pot today. I was surprised because I haven't had petunias in that pot for years. Oh well, it saves me some money. I envy you the lily of the valley. I've planted over 200 and have exactly 0 to show for it. I guess it's just too hot and dry down here for them. I have a huge bed of them at my Iowa house. At least I did. My family members have been digging them and the hostas up. I have owned the house for 3 years now, and they still call it Mom's house. So they feel they can help themselves to "Mom's plants". I hope there is still something left when I move up there in 2 yrs.

Is that a rabbit fence I see? Does it work?


----------



## Spooky1

The Japanese maple was almost destroyed by our snowy winter three years ago. Getting about 7 feet of snow over the winter managed to break almost every branch off the tree. It's really come back well.

Scareme, the mesh on the split rail fence isn't enough to keep out rabbits (they go through it like it isn't even there), it just keeps the dog in the yard.  I have some smaller wire mesh around some lilies in our butterfly garden to keep the rabbits off the plants. The rabbits really love the one type of lily. They leave some others alone.


----------



## IMU

Gardens are look good Roxy & Spooky. We harvested our first bunch of greens ...










What's left after the harvest ...










The potatoes are growing fairly well.










Waiting on the weather to stay warm to plant the rest of the garden (tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, squash & beans).


----------



## kevin242

*Spring is springing in my garden!*









Beautiful Cora









Pond









Pond bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kevin, you have such a beautiful pond.

Did you also grow that lovely little girl?


----------



## scareme

Your place looks beautiful! The standout amoung the beauty is Cora, do you call her Cora Bell? Is she holding a lilac? I see Bleeding Hearts over her shoulder. Love your pond.


----------



## Spooky1

Kevin, Cora is a cutie, and your pond is beautiful. I hope the cold weather hasn't harmed your garden.

The last few nights here have been in the mid 30s, but our tomato plants seem to have survived so far.


----------



## IMU

Love the pond!

We haven't planted anything else because of the weather. We had frost 2 nights ago so still gonna wait. Good luck Roxy & Spooky.


----------



## kevin242

Thanks, you guys. Yes, I've been growing "Cora Belle", for 3 1/2 years now. She's charming and funny. You may be able to see the blue wood violets I have in my lawn over her shoulder, they were peaking when I took that picture. The bleeding hearts seem to like growing in the wet clay soil right next to the pond. I also have several varieties of fern, solomon seal, ligularia, hosta, azealea, iris, barberry and red maples in that bed. I mulch with shredded leaves in early spring and don't need to do much weeding. The weather has been odd, with unseasonably warm days mixed with colder seasonal temperatures. Also we've had very little rain this April, not so much of a problem for a water garden, though I've had to water a few times. Thanks again for the great comments!


----------



## Spooky1

Brought in the pots with the tomato plants last night since it got down to 35. 

We went out and bought some new plants for our butterfly garden today. We picked up two types of Spurge (they look like alien plants), an Asiatic lily "Tiny Ghost" and a Crocosmia "Lucifer". We try to find plants we like with Halloween fitting names.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been moving some of our strawberry plants into containers on the patio since we lose most of the berries to slugs and other garden dwelling creatures every year.


----------



## niblique71

Although the official "last frost" date up here is still a week or more away I've been trying to get my tomatos going in the Mini portable greenhouses I made. So far so good. After having tomato blight for the last 3 years straight from plants bought at the Big Box stores, I'm determined to grow all of my tomatos from seed. I'll try to post a pic or video of these little greenhouses I designed. They're pretty cool

The last 3-4 years, our last frost here was in mid April, so I guess we got spoiled in North West Nj. It's been a pain to Protect everything every night


----------



## scareme

This tree grows in the back yard. It's some volunteer that came up on it's own. I'm not sure what kind of tree it is but it's fast growing and the flowers will produce berries. But the best this about this tree is the smell. People walking by stop and tell us how nice it smells, and some neighbors have called us up to tell us they have their windows open and it fills their house. Last week there were about three hundred butterflies all over it. I tried to get some pictures, but my camera in not that good. But if you enlarge the picture you can see some of them. I just love it. Does anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## IMU

I'm taking a wild guess here since I can't really see the blooms or what the berries look like ... but I'll say a Mulberry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a few photos around the yard on Sunday, so here is a short slideshow. Click on link.

Garden 050612 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kevin242

can't see it, Roxy


----------



## IMU

kevin242 said:


> can't see it, Roxy


You have to click on the window for a Photobucket video to play. 

BTW Roxy, everything looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What IMU said, Kevin Click on the title in the purple bar and it should play.

And thanks, Dave! Our butterfly garden is thriving, peonies are blooming, and we actually got to eat a couple small strawberries yesterday in spite of the catbird's best efforts


----------



## Joiseygal

Everyone's videos of their gardens look great! Love it! I've planted all my vegetables on Mother's Day and my flowers are blooming. I will have to take some pictures soon! I'm really enjoying everyone's pics at the moment!


----------



## Spooky1

One of our lilies is blooming. 

They look darker to the eye than they do in the picture

DSCF5473 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vlad

Very nice Spooky, I'm very partial to Lillies. I'm out tilling a new section of garden today and filling in the last of the gaps in the rest of the veg garden with whatever seed I have left.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

kevin242 said:


> Beautiful Cora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pond bed


*Oh... your daughter is absolutely beautiful!!!*


----------



## Copchick

Everyone's pictures look great! I was devestated last month to discover that my neighbors landscaper (actually just a guy with a lawnmower) had oversprayed weed killer onto my property and I lost two spirea, a lacecap hydrangea, my patch of epimedium, my pink peony and some tips of my peach tree. Ugh! I spoke to my neighbor about it. I really can't speak with the lawn guy. I think I would lose it on him. I see that most of the plants have a stunted growth of leaves so hopefully if I drench them with miracle grow they can recover. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Anyone have any advice? Well, besides using the lawn guy as a prop in my yard haunt. I'm already making plans for that.


----------



## goneferal

The mister asked me last night if we could make a zombie scarecrow for the garden. I'm already coming up with ideas.


----------



## Lord Homicide

kevin242 said:


> Pond bed


got any catfish in there?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My favorite plant in the world...Purselane Portulaca...Full sun, easy care and gorgeous and just look at those blooms! This one I just transplanted from a hanging basket to my stone pots so it is still a little shocky, but give it a week and it will be covered with these blooms...If you forget to water for a few days (or a week in my case) they forgive you! You can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## Copchick

P5 that looks really healthy and thick. Nice color too!


----------



## IMU

Veggie garden has progressed into the next 'season'. Our tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers and summer squash are growing well. Our red potatoes should be ready to dig by the end of the month.

Planted the green beans a little under 1 week ago and they are growing like crazy. Can't believe how fast they sprouted!

In prep for the potatoes to be dug up, I started my sweet corn seeds in cell packs. About 4 days later I see the first sprouts poking out. Should be ready to transplant into the garden by July 1st.

Amazing what a little fencing will do to protect it from the wildlife!


----------



## scarrycher

RoxyBlue said:


> And a few more pictures....
> 
> To the right as you come out the front door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some of the hostas we have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The azaleas at the ends of the walkway are now in bloom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the left side of the house as you face it:


Roxyblue, your Hosta are just beautiful, I can't get my to grow nearly that big and the maples are my favorite trees of all, dogwood being second. Love your garden!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks you, scarry Those hostas have been in the ground for a few years now, which is why they're so big (and that's an old picture - you should see them now:jol). It's gotten to the point of us having to cut out about 1/3 to 1/2 of the plants every spring to keep them under contriol. Fortunately, they don't go to waste - I pass them on to my boss' wife for planting in her garden.


----------



## scarrycher

P.S. your house looks like it is fun to decorate for Halloween and Christmas


----------



## IMU

Here's what the garden looks like now:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The plants look good, IMU. You have a nice bit of space for a garden.


----------



## niblique71

Wow. Nice garden IMU, and Nice deer food Roxy.. Ooops, I meant Hostas. My hostas are about ready to bloom which means "DINNER TIME" for the deer that wait every year for the scent of the flowers and Munch everything down to Knubs... At least my Veggy garden seems to be doing well. We've had record rain here and very little sunshine so it's amazing to watch the growth on the sun ny days afer long periods of clouds and rain.
I'm hoping there's no tomato blight and any other bain that comes with this much uncontrolled moisture. BTW I grew almost everything from seed this year and avoided the big box stores like the plaigue. So far so Good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, we've lost hosta flowers to deer more than once, although they did leave the plants alone last year for some reason. Ours are just starting to bloom now, so we'll see if the deer come a-snackin'


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> The plants look good, IMU. You have a nice bit of space for a garden.





niblique71 said:


> Wow. Nice garden IMU


Thanks RoxyBlue & niblique71. Its smaller than I'd like it to be but we get by.  This fall I'm extending the fencing out a bit more for paths & to close in the other 2 boxes.



RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, we've lost hosta flowers to deer more than once.


Our problem with the Hostas is slugs. They always look like swiss cheese.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, your garden is looking good. With the wood behind your house, do you have problems with deer snacking on the plants?


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> IMU, your garden is looking good. With the wood behind your house, do you have problems with deer snacking on the plants?


Surprisingly not, its this that gives us all the trouble:










Rumor is that 3 have been 'removed' from the area permanently. I know they could chew through the plastic fencing, nothing has so far so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Papa Bones

I like plants and am interested in gardening but don't have much experience with it.. I've only lived in a few places that had room for a garden. I have a question for more experienced gardener types.. is it possible to speed up a plant flowering? I'm wondering because I'm interested in the ghost tree(Davidia Involucrata)named because it gets big white flowers. AKA dove tree or handkerchief tree.. but I like ghost tree:jol: However, all the info i've found says the tree can take up to 20 years to flower, so I'm wondering if there's any way to cut down on that time.


----------



## IMU

I'm afraid not Papa Bones ... with plants you can usually trick them into growing/blooming quicker but not trees. I've read where people have had their tree bloom after 10 years so if you get one that's a few years old, you are going to have to wait it out at least 5 or 6.


----------



## Spooky1

Releasing our visitor into our Butterfly Garden.  Click on link to play the video.

black rat snake 8 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here is a short video of our initial "what the hell type of snake is it?" discussion:

black rat snake by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## niblique71

Did you determine the type of snake?? I can't be certain, but it sure looks like a copperhead. Google it and you'll see the resemblance. I never saw a copperhad untill this year and since May, I've seen 3 of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We're pretty certain it was a juvenile black rat snake. As they get older, the coloration darkens and the pattern becomes much less visible. After we caught it, we were able to get a good look at the eye - round pupil typical of nonvenomous snakes was very evident. With the exception of the coral snake, venomous snakes in the US have an elliptical pupil.

Of course, all this was determined AFTER we had it in the jar, so trust me, I was very careful when I picked it up to put into the jar


----------



## niblique71

After taking a second look at your videos, and using this website- Virginia poisonous vs Non poisonous snakes I think your right. The 3 snakes I saw this year were definately copperheads though. Strange, that I'd see 3 of 'em this year after never seeing any my entire life. I didn't kill the snakes I saw either, but it does creep me out that I saw one of them in my back yard. I hope they eat a lot of vermin and not my foot as I wear flip flops often.


----------



## IMU

And today we saw a groundhog again ... guess another one has decided to "live" close by.


----------



## PirateLady

Spooky1 said:


> IMU, your garden is looking good. With the wood behind your house, do you have problems with deer snacking on the plants?












We only had a deer come through one time several years ago... . Rio alerted us to the deer. Here you see it was munching away on the strawberries.... haven't seen any since....


----------



## Death's Door

I have been picking beans already from my garden. Got a few jalepenos and flowers on the tomato plants. 

Also, I saw my first lightening bug of the season last Friday night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few recent photos...

First tomatoes of the year. These are Sweet 100 hybrids.

DSCF5507 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bee balm is thriving this year. These plants are about five feet tall.

DSCF5509 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Close up of a bee balm flower almost open

DSCF5511 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sedum is blooming

DSCF5512 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of the last blooms on a lily. They're pretty much done with the flowering thing.

DSCF5513 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few more...

Hyssop is taking over and putting out little orange flowers. I think we had one plant last year and now we have at least four.

DSCF5514 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Butterfly bush has deep purple blooms now appearing

DSCF5515 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Euphorbia newly planted this year is doing well

DSCF5516 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Second variety of euphorbia

DSCF5517 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Skelemingoes, just 'cause.

DSCF5519 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you see our new garden sculpture in this photo? I didn't know when I bought it that it was a stealth statue

DSCF5520 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kevin242

Some pond pictures, 8)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Kevin, I want your pond and its landscaping!


----------



## kevin242

RoxyBlue said:


> Dammit, Kevin, I want your pond and its landscaping!


it's really a LOT of work. Some people do yoga or play golf, I Halloween and garden. Thanks, Roxy. 3 weeks until I start building props...


----------



## Headless

I want Kevin's pond as well!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow Roxy and Kevin outstanding job! I really love the pond also. I'm sure you both find so much joy when you look at your gardens. Also IMU/Pirate Lady your vegatable garden is coming along so nicely. I have to take some pics of recent pictures of my flower garden and vegetable garden. I did take a few pictures during the spring. This is what my flower garden looked like a month ago.

On the picture below I have three trellises that will eventually have vines grow through them to create a privacy wall for my yard. I have a feeling I won't have the look I want for another couple of years.


----------



## kevin242

looking good, JG! That's a nice variety of clematis, it should take over the trellis in a few seasons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like your yard, Joisey. It has a bit of an English garden look going


----------



## scarrycher

joiseygal that clematis is just beautiful, I love the white fence and the color in front of it. Kevin I am green looking at your pond, Ive put in a couple myself but have moved and never got mine to look that natural..love all the pictures


----------



## Headless

The Clematis looks wonderful on the white fence Joiseygal. It's such a pretty flower.


----------



## Spooky1

I was looking up Bee Balm on line and it says it grows 2-4 ft tall. So why is ours over 5ft tall? It was much shorter (~2ft tall) last year, but that was it's first year in our garden. We hadn't planed on it growing so tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Maybe it's all that dog poop we toss in that flower bed:googly:


----------



## debbie5

scarrycher said:


> joiseygal that clematis is just beautiful, I love the white fence and the color in front of it. Kevin I am green looking at your pond, Ive put in a couple myself but have moved and never got mine to look that natural..love all the pictures


Speaking of clematis: my mom has a knack for never saying remembering certain words correctly. She always refers to "my CHLAMYDIA that's growing on the arbor out front..."


----------



## debbie5

re: your arbor & a good /quick fill, joisey...you could try morning glory sprinkled with some moonflower..they are self-seeding and need zero maintenance.


----------



## kevin242

Funny you should say that, Debbie, I thought morning glory for JG's arbor too. That would give late summer blooms after the "chlamydia" is long done.


----------



## Joiseygal

I planted Wisteria on one trellis and another clematis on the other. Morning glory sounds good, but is that an annual or a perennial? It is funny because I do a pretty good job growing the plants, but I can never remember the name of what I planted. That is why I am so happy we have a garden thread on the forum. Thanks everyone. Oh and how long does Morning Glory take to grow up the trellis?


----------



## Spooky1

Kevin the pond looks fantastic. I wish we had a big enough yard to have a pond (even if it is a lot of work )

Joisey, the garden looks great. Are the purple and white flowers the clematis? They're beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning glory tends to be an annual in areas where you get frost. They're described as fast growing, so you're probably looking at coverage of a trellis within a few weeks. Apparently they don't like transplanting, so either sow the seeds directly in the spot where you want the plant to be or start them in those little peat pots that can then be put directly into the ground.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

All of your gardens are beautiful! I wish I could have shown some pics of ours before the new pup dug everything up and ate most of it...:zombie: Hopefully he's over this by fall so I can replant in key areas. We tried spraying vinegar and bitter apple, but it only made things more appetizing to him!


----------



## Copchick

Back in 2001 I had started this mimosa tree from seed. It is now over 25 feet tall. For about four/five years it didn't bloom, until I threatened it. I told it that if it didn't bloom the next summer I'd be cutting it down and putting in a fruit tree. Well, it's been giving me millions of these sweet smelling pink puffballs ever since! Planted in memory of a very good friend, Nick Uva.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh I would love a tree like that! I'm a tree person and that one is a beauty.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dragon's Blood Tree









As for my yard, Field Turf is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Dragon's Blood Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my yard, Field Turf is the best thing since sliced bread.


Field turf? You are such a guy. Hey just wanted to show why it's called Dragon's *Blood. *The tree's sap bleeds red.


----------



## niblique71

I don't know if it's ever been addressed since there are some pretty darn good gardners in here. I Tried Black plastic this year for the first time with Soaker hoses underneath for most of my Veggies. From what I can find on the internet, There seems to be Pros and Cons to doing this. I live in Zone 6 so it's considered cooler climate zone.
All I can say is My garden is thriving, even in this heat. 

What are your experiances with Black plastic and what zone do you live in??


I'm going try 100% organic next year. I'm already close to totally organic already.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Field turf? You are such a guy.


And proud of it!!


----------



## kevin242

niblique71 said:


> What are your experiances with Black plastic and what zone do you live in??


Hi Niblique, I've used both plastic and landscape fabric in the past. I'm in zone 5 and we get a LOT of frost heave so its more work to keep reburying it every year. I've switched to using about 3-4"" of shredded leaf mulch in my garden, it helps hold water, does a pretty good job keeping the weeds out and adds a lot of nutrients back into the soil as it decomposes. I just rake my leaves into a big pile in the fall and then shred them in the early spring with my mulching mower. Viola! an organic (and free) alternative to plastic or store bought mulch.


----------



## niblique71

kevin242 said:


> Hi Niblique, I've used both plastic and landscape fabric in the past. I'm in zone 5 and we get a LOT of frost heave so its more work to keep reburying it every year. I've switched to using about 3-4"" of shredded leaf mulch in my garden, it helps hold water, does a pretty good job keeping the weeds out and adds a lot of nutrients back into the soil as it decomposes. I just rake my leaves into a big pile in the fall and then shred them in the early spring with my mulching mower. Viola! an organic (and free) alternative to plastic or store bought mulch.


Thanks Kevin, I was planning on Ditching the black plastic after this year, and only tried it because all of the Local Small growers around here use it and have great results. In fact my cousin uses black plastic and has the biggest, most flavorful veggies (Especially his tomatos) i've ever seen/tasted. Apparently it's used more for its soil heating /insulating properties than weed control, giving a better start to some longer DTM plants.

I've seen just as much discussion about how bad it can be for the soil and the plants.

About Leaves as mulch, I've been shredding my abundant leaves already and tilling them into the soil in the spring. I really want to start an official composting operation for my garden. Compost is supposet to be the best food and weed supporession for plants of all kinds. I applaud you for ditching the black plastic. It's my turn next.


----------



## Hairazor

Lord Homicide said:


> Dragon's Blood Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my yard, Field Turf is the best thing since sliced bread.


That is one wicked cool looking tree. Actually I have some Dragon Blood fragrance and it smells devine but had no idea from whence it came.


----------



## debbie5

I have a pumpkin question. My 4 vines are taking over my too-small garden. Can I somehow make a second tier to the garden by putting in a plastic storage shelving unit and putting some of the vines up on it?? 
Also, I have TONS of pumpkins...looks like about 20+ per vine. Am I supposed to be picking off flowers to make sure the plant has enough energy to give to what's already on the vine? I can't find answers to these questions, as I'm not trying to grow BIG pumpkins...just enough to give out at the Ween dance.The variety I'm growing is a basic JOL variety that gets to a modest carving size. Any advice??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pull off any flowers and any pumpkins you don't want. I know you are not going for size, but the largest pumpkins are usually grown only one per vine, so it makes sense that the less stress on the plant, the better the pumpkins.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Planted two 4' wisteria on either side of the backyard entryway arbor this afternoon. They should look pretty good by end of next year.


----------



## PirateLady

Ok thought I would share a few pictures of our garden. We've actually gotten alot out of our garden this year. Last few years we have had alot of problems with groundhogs, rabbits and bugs. This year we actually got a fence put up and have reaped the bounty of the garden.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3768913069847.2169781.1487323673&type=3&l=b8d9aed4fa

Enjoy!


----------



## debbie5

PirateLady said:


> Ok thought I would share a few pictures of our garden. We've actually gotten alot out of our garden this year. Last few years we have had alot of problems with groundhogs, rabbits and bugs. This year we actually got a fence put up and have reaped the bounty of the garden.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3768913069847.2169781.1487323673&type=3&l=b8d9aed4fa
> 
> Enjoy!


I don't know which I should admire first: your beautiful garden, your beautiful canned goods, or your HANDSOME doggie!! Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you've been a busy girl, PL! I see Rio likes to supervise the plants


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, you've been a busy girl, PL! I see Rio likes to supervise the plants


Well can't take all the credit IMU does most of the garden work,,,,helps with the canning..... Rio likes to supervise and keep all the rabbits and ground hogs away as much as he can... LOL


----------



## Copchick

Wow PirateLady, you certainly reaped what was sown! Your garden looks beautiful and Rio is such a beautiful dog too!


----------



## IMU

Well, we lost all 14 cucumber plants to bacterial wilt ... even sprayed for those damn beetles too but didn't help.  Ended up getting about 5 cucumbers before they all died.

This is the 3rd year we've been attacked and I can't ever win.


----------



## Lord Homicide

PirateLady said:


> .... keep all the rabbits and ground hogs away as much as he can... LOL


.22 LR is a good caliber for these critters. Get yourself a Ruger 10/22 with a banana clip, a box of 500 rounds (cheap) and you'll be set


----------



## PirateLady

Lord Homicide said:


> .22 LR is a good caliber for these critters.  Get yourself a Ruger 10/22 with a banana clip, a box of 500 rounds (cheap) and you'll be set


well our neighbor's dog killed two of the groundhogs but they keep multiplying like rabbits  But we live near a creek so I guess they are just something we have to deal with.

Yes Rio is a stud muffin...:googly: He was a rescue that is a big baby...

Made cucumber salad Wednesday and pickled red cabbage yesterday.... Think we are going to can green beans and make pickles this weekend.


----------



## Lunatic

Lord Homicide said:


> .22 LR is a good caliber for these critters. Get yourself a Ruger 10/22 with a banana clip, a box of 500 rounds (cheap) and you'll be set


Oh man, I wish I could shoot a gun at my house but that would end up with me doing some jail time.

The other day I used my neighbors Have-a-heart to trap woodchucks and the first day I caught 2 young ones. Sadly, the poor things expired in the sun by the time I got home to let them out. My wife was horrified. I certainly didn't expect that result. But I will say this, we haven't seen one chuck since then. Those bastards are eating my new plantings and I wanted them gone anyway.

I do feel sad for the way things turned out though.


----------



## scareme

Check out my apple tree. The other two apple trees are fine. But this one is so full of apples I'm afraid the branches will break. I picked about 50 apples off tonight, but the branches are still touching the ground. I thought about putting 2X4's under the branches, but they are so thick, and there are so many of them, it's hard to get in there. I'm afraid if I don't do something, my tree will suffer major breakage.


----------



## Headless

OMG a few apple pies coming up perhaps!!!!!! YUM


----------



## Copchick

Wow, Scareme! That's alot of applesauce, and pies, and jelly, and cider...


----------



## niblique71

scareme said:


> Check out my apple tree. The other two apple trees are fine. But this one is so full of apples I'm afraid the branches will break. I picked about 50 apples off tonight, but the branches are still touching the ground. I thought about putting 2X4's under the branches, but they are so thick, and there are so many of them, it's hard to get in there. I'm afraid if I don't do something, my tree will suffer major breakage.


Wow Scareme That's a Ton of Fruit. I used to work at an apple farm. It was my favorite job of all time, picking apples and making cider.

Proper pruning of Fruit bearing trees will greatly eliminate this problem for next year. For now, Do your best to support the worst branches or pick a ton of green fruit and compost it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Finally started planting along the flagstone path today. So far so good. Looks like it will make a nice little secret garden area. I should have waited at least another week to start, but I'm not very patient and I still have a lot of flagstone to use up somewhere...maybe another small sitting area?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I vote for a flagstone sitting area


----------



## Copchick

I had started my white flesh peach trees from seed some years ago. I've finally gotten peaches to nearly full size. They're really not in the best spot for sun and a late frost usually gets the flowers. This year I guess the planets were aligned just right!


----------



## Spooky1

The mystery plant bearing fruit. Pumpkin or some kind of squash.

DSC04906 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> I vote for a flagstone sitting area


Looks like it is going to a two paths, one leading from the patio to the secret rock garden through a sitting area, and one leading to a side gate. Dug out some planting beds along one of the fence lines that will surround the sitting area a touch. Bought some plants today, but will need more and just some time to set the stones down! Will try and do a before and after once it is all said and done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just came home from the store and my youngest had a huge praying mantis on his shoulder when we got home! Let it go in the tomatoes and it's been hanging around all day. Will post a pic if I get a chance.

*EDIT:*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love praying mantises. They're like something invented by a haunter


----------



## Spooky1

Well it looks like our mystery plant is a pumpkin. I have no idea how a pumpkin seed got planted under our bush in our front flower bed. I'll try to post a picture on the pumpkin thread this weekend.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Maybe a busy squirrel dropped one there for you last Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the plants in bloom in the yard at the moment.

Black-eyed Susan

DSCF5618 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Turtlehead - bees love this plant

DSCF5619 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hyssop

DSCF5621 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Butterfly bush. We haven't seen as many butterflies this year for some reason.

DSCF5622 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of many bumblebees inhabiting the garden.

DSCF5624 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cardinal plant

DSCF5626 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Death's Door

Great pics Roxy!


----------



## scareme

You have some beautiful flowers Roxy. The heat got most of mine.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> The mystery plant bearing fruit. Pumpkin or some kind of squash.
> 
> DSC04906 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Careful! it could be a pod person!


----------



## randomr8

Our tomatoes finally started to produce in the last 2 weeks. If I can keep the worms away I'll take a shot.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Getting nervous about the TWO wisteria I planted at our yard entrance earlier this summer. They were both about four feet tall when I bought them, and have already stretched out creepers to at least ten feet at this point! I'm terrified how quickly they are growing and wondering if clematis would have been a better choice...but man are these wisteria cool! I've never seen anything grow so vigorously before. Our house is sure to be covered, and my new fence and pergola-gate are doomed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I found this comment on line - "Wisteria are vigorous, twining vines with wide landscape usage where space permits and gardeners are committed to keeping them in bounds. Among their attributes are hardiness, vigor, longevity and the ability to climb high." 

Apparently they can grow to a height of 25 feet or more.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

My wife wants the one closest to the house to grow up the side of it to our second story, while I'm hoping the other takes over the gate entryway and grows down the fence line! Either way, I will be managing these for the duration I think!


----------



## Headless

They are beautiful though in flower. My grandmother had one growing on a fence dividing the front yard from the rear at her old house in town. It certainly needed a regular trim but the flower display each year was breathtaking.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I found this comment on line - "where space permits and gardeners are committed to keeping them in bounds.


I love Wisteria, but it does want to take over. It split the lattice fence I had it growing on, and has sent a lot of shoots all over the yard. The garden center near me told me not to fertilize it or it will grow lots of leaves, but not want to flower. My neighbor has trained theirs to grow like this. A nice change, but I like when it grows up a porch or house.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wisteria_at_the_Vyne.jpg


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I plan on a substantial pruning schedule for the Wisteria!

On another note, the Nine Bark bushes I planted two weeks ago seem to be very happy, as they had no flowers then, but are starting to bloom like crazy this week!










*EDIT:* okay, so my Nine Bark is called "Little Devil" and I just noticed that this is the 666th post in this thread...EVIL!


----------



## Copchick

I picked up a really cool gadget in the spring. It's called a Water Wiggler. You put it in your birdbath and it ripples or wiggles the water to repel mosquitos and attract birds. A+! No mosquito larva the entire summer! Another discovery is that I had algea very bad in the same birdbath. Everytime I scrubbed it out, within two days it was back. I read online that after scrubbing out the algea, to put copper pennies in the water. I put three in and I have had NO algea problem ever since! The pennies must be before 1982 because they're 92% copper or something like that. So I recommend both of these solutions as tried and true! Here's a pic of the water wiggler:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Still more landscaping today. Moved a bunch of boxwood and Star Juniper around and planted some new understory bushes. Off to the nursery tomorrow for one last shrub and I am done for the season...except for the Sedum I still need to plant, the two left-over boxwood I need to put into pots and some flagstone that needs my attention! Oh my poor neglected last groundbreaker...


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I found this comment on line - "Wisteria are vigorous, twining vines with wide landscape usage where space permits and gardeners are committed to keeping them in bounds. Among their attributes are hardiness, vigor, longevity and the ability to climb high."
> 
> Apparently they can grow to a height of 25 feet or more.


25' is an understatement LOL

I am in the Landscaping industry, and I never use Wisteria unless my customer specifically requests it. Yes it is beautiful when blooming but It is actually more invasive than most people know.

Near my home there are 3 100' tall Oak trees...All are Dead with Wisteria growing all the way to the top of all 3 trees. It looks STUNNING when in bloom untill you realize that it killed these huge oak trees. It is almost impossible to remove or control once it is that well established as the roots can also spread 100' wide and it will produce new plants along the way

Anyone that wants to use it must take great care to keep it under control.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yeah, as i learn more I think it will be replaced next spring...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The toad lily Scareme sent us has started to bloom.

DSCF5769 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

I love it! And see each of the bud clusters at the base of each leaf? Your plant will be full of blooms. And next year it should tripple in size, as in you should have three or four new stems. Still waiting for mine to bloom. Thanks for sharing the picture. I'll have to settle for enjoying the picture of yours, until mine blooms.


----------



## debbie5

I second the "wisteria is invasive" comment. It is also *very* strong and will literally pull a fence down. It took us 10 years to get rid of the sprouts/root network after we chopped down the vines. 
Our neighbor has a clematis that is also growing up his cypress tree...I am amazed at how high it's getting. But at least that has non-woody vines, unlike a wisteria.


----------



## debbie5

Now that the season is pretty much done, I'm thinking about doing vermicomposting (making fertilizer with worms). Does anyone do this?? I'm looking for ideas on techniques....I've heard from a woman who uses 2 large storage bins, one inside the other...inner bins has holes in it to allow the "worm juice' to seep out....
??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a good basic guide to worm composting:

http://compost.css.cornell.edu/worms/basics.html


----------



## MurrayTX

Too funny. I check HF and decide to go to Off Topic, as my wife insists Halloween is over and I need to return to my other interests. That would be gardening. I just completed the Texas Master Gardener trainee program and will be an intern until next November. After complaining that El Paso is lacking in city-specific online sources for gardening (southwest is too damn big) and accepting that I like posting stuff online, I decided to start a gardening blog. Wait for it... http://elpasogardening.blogspot.com/ I thought of going clever with the title, but cleverness doesn't have a good shelf life. Now be gentle. I just started tonight. I have big plans and winter is creeping up, so I have few excuses. And as it is free (time really isn't money in this case), there is little stopping any of you from doing the same. Every city is unique, and every house has its own microclimates. There are likely people in your town that will one day type its name and the word "gardening" looking for guidance. That could be interesting. Pretty cool if you think about it.

(Seriously, the site was just built today, so there are very little meat on its bones.)


----------



## scareme

Your site is looking good Murray. I took the Master Gardener course here in Oklahoma. I too had a challenge when I moved to the red dirt state, coming from the black soil of Iowa. Good luck with your educiation.
It has finally gotten cold around here. We go through the hot, dormat summer, and when things cool down, for some reason the plants think it's spring again. Last week my grape hyacinth, azaleas, and lilacs started to bloom. The neighbors bartlett pear is blooming off season too. Maybe now with this freeze everyone will go to bed now.


----------



## MurrayTX

I am guilty of publicly scolding my gardens today. Maybe you are doing the same? This warm winter has my plants confused and putting on new growth, despite my pleading and threats that a freeze may kill them if they don't calm down and go to sleep. The critters are confused too, as I saw a honey bee and butterfly hunting and gathering around my remaining flowers. The trees are nearly nekkid, but I have a few small mulberry branches in full denial, with green leaves. El Paso....32 degree lows and mid 60s almost daily.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're seeing the same thing here, and it often happens in January for some reason - warm spell following a few weeks of cold weather, and the plants think it's spring. Then they get nipped when the cold weather comes back with a vengeance.


----------



## MurrayTX

It's about that time again (depending on your region) to start seeds indoors. I have a few thousand, due to succumbing to seed porn, and capacity for maybe 200 in seed trays....so I will start with a few of each variety and just try again in the spots that don't take. Has anyone had luck with jiffy peat disks? 

Remember that simple shop light assemblies from Depot or Lowes with a combo of warm light and cool light fluorescent tubes is as effective but way cheaper that marketed plant lights.


----------



## scareme

I'm doing the happy dance! After 8 years, my hellebore finally bloomed. It's purple, which I never knew, since it has never bloomed. I've asked on this thread if I was doing something wrong. I haven't done anything different, and it finally happened.

I tried to get a picture, but Winnie thought she looked better than any old plant.










One flower blooming, four more buds on the stem. And two more stems with buds on the plant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a good sized bloom, Scareme.


----------



## niblique71

Congratulations Scareme!

I've been learning a lot about winter veggies up here in North Western NJ. I've got a cold weather crop started indoors under a grow light for spring already. Learning a LOT about remineralization of the soil too.... Good stuff. I still have fall broccoli and greens growing despite low temps of 3 degrees last week. 

last week we had High temps of 15 degrees, and this week we had some warm temps of 55 degrees. I've never had the chance to properly improve my soil with compost and Minerals, So with the (Relative) warmer weather I decided to get out in the garden and used the excavator to turn the soil over to a depth of 18". I incorporated all of my compost from last year... I'm really looking forward to this season of organic Veggie growing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a little snow yesterday that lasted long enough to decorate the garden statuary:

DSCF6126 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6129 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6130 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6131 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6132 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

That's so pretty. Everything looks pretty under a blanket of white.


----------



## Just Whisper

I have 2 lovely tomato plants about 18" tall with lots of blossoms on them. My seedlings are now about 3 inches tall. I will try to find time to start my cucumber seeds this weekend. Although I have not had any luck growing cucs in about 8 years. It is just too hot and humid to keep disease away.


----------



## Bethene

all I am doing at this point is pouring over the catalogs for ideas and just to feel better from all the snow and cold outside!


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah!!!.. Gardener haunters!!!! ... I am not alone .. From nw nj.. I have some starters in my basement under lights.. Going to start some seeds this weekend


----------



## Headless

I'm guessing that's just enough snow Roxy - enough to be pretty but not enough to create issues with life in general!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Correct, although there are people here who freak when they see a single snowflake The area has been pretty light for snow this year, which is good for the back (no shoveling) but bad for the plants if we get a dry summer (no replenishing of the groundwater due to lack of snow melt).


----------



## QueenRuby2002

After three years of our garden producing nothing but weeds. Which we tried everything we are moving the garden this year and starting from scratch with only a couple plants that we know we can grow and enjoy. Anyone who looked at our place last year would never believe the garden we had at our old house. I have a ton of seeds to planet but we just got at lest 3 inch of white stuff dumped on us so I'm still on hold.


----------



## scareme

Last week I noticed violets were blooming. I know, some people consider them weeds, but I love them. My shamrocks have been blooming all winter, since we've had a mild winter so far. Two days ago I picked my first daffodil bouquet. But as the flowers are starting to bloom, the weeds are coming back too.


----------



## niblique71

scareme said:


> Last week I noticed violets were blooming. I know, some people consider them weeds, but I love them. My shamrocks have been blooming all winter, since we've had a mild winter so far. Two days ago I picked my first daffodil bouquet. But as the flowers are starting to bloom, the weeds are coming back too.


Must be nice Scareme. It's been a colder winter up in NJ this year. I suppose it's a "Normal" winter for our region, but the last 5 years have been warmer.

I've got some cold weather crops started in the basement under lights. Beans, Peas, Broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, bak choi, salad greens and more. Most are doing quite well with the heat of the wood stove on the other side of the basement to keep things comfy. Learning a Lot and hopfully we'll have a good gardening season this year. I'm looking forward to some slightly warmer weather than we've been having recently. 18 degrees for a low with 45 MPH winds is a bit brutal.


----------



## niblique71

Here are some pics of my new seedling Grow station. It's a wood frame with a piece of pond liner to contain any spillage. I had just raised the lights up to water everything and decided to take a pic. Normally the lights are down within 2" of the tallest seedlings.

Note the Home made LED Grow Lights on the right side of the 1st pic. It was an experiment which I wasn't expecting any good results. However In the last 7 days the Broccoli under them has Fattened up considerably, and is now looking rather healthy and promising! Hmmm... using 1/50th the power of the new t-8 lights, it could be a viable alternative to flourescents. Time will tell and I'll keep anyone whos interested posted on the results.

The plants in these pics are all cold weather tolorant. I'll start my Tomatos and squash in a few weeks.


----------



## scareme

Wow, that is a really good looking system there. I miss not having a basement. I remember my dad with his seedlings in the basement, while growing up. Except he didn't have grow lights. So eventually the plants would make it up to our livingroom where the sunlight was better. lol I don't know to many women who would let trays of dirt into the best room of the house, but my Mom was up for anything. Both he and I would do anything for a system like yours.


----------



## Onewish1

ok for those not in the NJ/PA make and take thread.. I am Allison.. live in NW/NJ.. Haunter/Holidayer... I moderate on a couple of fourms on the all things plants chat boards 
http://allthingsplants.com/forums/view/coleus/
http://allthingsplants.com/forums/view/seeds/
I mostly shade flower garden.. but have some small areas I attempt to grow veggies .. ususally not with great success since we are surrounded with trees.. my buddies on Dave's Garden chat dubbed me the "seed queen".. but now more the cutting queen.. so much easier!!!

here are some links to my flower photos
https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...ms/5785831398728567569?authkey=CL24-vTIvuP5Wg
https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/5784051226274132273
https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...s/5776666036768402577?authkey=CIfk8debzdnN1QE

I love to grow flowers for the humming birds.. and taking photos.. so excited there are so many haunters that grow!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Onewish1, those are some great pics. Especially enjoyed the humming bird shots, amazing!


----------



## Onewish1

thanks.. I fractured my ankle this past June.. had lots of time to sit & take photos of them.. I set up lots of containers for them on my deck and after a while they aren't afraid of me

oops.. forgot one more forum I moderate for.. NE forum... my neglected child 
http://allthingsplants.com/forums/view/northeast/


----------



## niblique71

Hi Allison. I also live in NW NJ and sponsor The NJ Hookerman MnT group which meets much further west than NJ/PA. A few hardcore Halloween nuts attend both groups so you are welcome here as well. Where abouts are you??? I Live near Clinton.

I love your pics, and can totally relate to your gardening style as I also have a mostly shady front Landscape garden. My patio "is" my front porch and it's underneath a 150 year old Red oak tree. I would love to talk to you about gardening and Halloween.

My Veggie garden is in the back where I have been struggling to get 4+ Hours of direct sunlight. I am having better and better luck with veggies as I get more sunlight every year and recondition my soil into a healthy organic state. 

I am a huge fan of your Elepant ears and last year I had the biggist leaves I ever saw (3'+) at the bottom of my drive. Love the Yorkie in the window too. Everything looks fantastic. Let's talk.


----------



## Black Cat

Allison your flowers are beautiful as well as your photography. Can't wait to meet you in March. So much to talk about. Lots of shade at my place, maybe you could give me some pointers on plants. Love to watch Hummingbirds, I planted a few Butterfly bushes last year. My love right now is my organic veggie garden. I live off the garden all summer long and can or freeze as much as I can to get through the winter months.


----------



## Onewish1

you got it.. I am in Denville.. have 4 yorkies... yes crazy yorkie lady too.. my sunniest spot is a steep slope.. I grew potatoes in a garbage can a couple of years ago.. didn't do bad either.. but we are full of rock here.. I find if a perennial doesn't return a bolder pushed up under it usually.. I dig em out every year and every year I get more and more.. I always grow tomatoes & cuccs .. peppers don't work for me.. gave up trying tried melon & squash.. but no luck with those either.. planted some asparagus last year in a home made earth box.. can't wait to see what happens with that


----------



## Onewish1

oh the caldiums & EE's came from a guy I buy from every year in FL.. he is fantastic ..does a group buy that ended already.. totally worth the money.. his are 3-4 times larger than anything at HD or Lowes.. most of the time I am too lazy to dig them and just replace them every year.. no time for digging when it's almost Halloween!!!

http://www.caladiumbulbs4less.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## niblique71

Onewish1 said:


> oh the caldiums & EE's came from a guy I buy from every year in FL.. he is fantastic ..does a group buy that ended already.. totally worth the money.. his are 3-4 times larger than anything at HD or Lowes.. most of the time I am too lazy to dig them and just replace them every year.. no time for digging when it's almost Halloween!!!
> 
> http://www.caladiumbulbs4less.com/servlet/StoreFront


Oooohhhh They have Canna Lillies. I have ONE Sunny spot in the front where I put 45-50 Cannas every spring. Other than Elephant ears they are my Favorite!!


----------



## Onewish1

you like Cannas here ya go
http://allthingsplants.com/thread/go/15048/


----------



## Joiseygal

I wish I was as motivated as some of you when it comes to starting your crops prior to the spring. All the set ups are looking so neat with the indoor incubators. Anyway my question is I have pampas type grass that is still long and I want to know if now is a good time to cut it? I should of did it in the fall, but never got around to it. Can I do it now? Also while I am at it can I clip other plants now or is it a bad time to do it in the winter? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pampas grass can be pruned in late winter/early spring. In general, most plants can be pruned in late winter or after they've gone dormant unless they're the type that set their buds during the previous summer or fall (rhododendrons are a good example). Those should be pruned right after they flower. You can still prune them in winter if you have to, but you'll be losing the blooms for the year.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Pampas grass can be pruned in late winter/early spring. In general, most plants can be pruned in late winter or after they've gone dormant unless they're the type that set their buds during the previous summer or fall (rhododendrons are a good example). Those should be pruned right after they flower. You can still prune them in winter if you have to, but you'll be losing the blooms for the year.


Thanks Roxy! I pinched off the dead flowers from my azaleas the other day, so I hope I get a bloom for spring. I think I will be trimming a good amount of my bushes now, so come spring when I start weeding and laying mulch I won't have to clean up the branches than.


----------



## scareme

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Roxy! I pinched off the dead flowers from my azaleas the other day, so I hope I get a bloom for spring. I think I will be trimming a good amount of my bushes now, so come spring when I start weeding and laying mulch I won't have to clean up the branches than.


I have a strange question too. Do the dead azaleas make you hands itch? I have to wear gloves when I pick the dead ones off. Or sometimes I try to shake them off with a rake so I don't have to touch them.


----------



## Onewish1

maybe some kind of allergy


----------



## Joiseygal

I would use gloves next time you have to pick them off scareme. I didn't notice any problems after picking them off, so maybe onewish1 is right about it being some kind of allergy?!?!


----------



## scareme

That might be. A lot of things make me itch. My daughter bought me this book for my birthday. I thought of Onewish1 when I saw it. 

Coleus: Rainbow Foliage for Containers and Gardens: Ray Rogers: 9780881928655: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61D1-ThHKPL


----------



## Onewish1

I met Ray at Atlock Farms.. such a nice person.. let me take cuttings for free.. but I did buy a couple of plants since they were so nice.. great book isn't it?.. you have to see the standards they do out of coleus.. breath taking!!!... here are some pics from a few years ago.. the first half is Well Sweep Herb Farm.. and the second half is Atlock
https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/5245641360007983089


----------



## Onewish1

here is our spare bedroom.. have racks from Randy's old job.. for freeeee!!.. my favorite price!!!










and my messy work area


----------



## scareme

Is that Christmas catus on the far right, lower shelf? I used to have an aviary, and I would hang different plants for the birds to nest in, and it just looked prettier with plants. And I found out the birds loved Christmas catcus, and aspargus ferns. They would eat them down to the ground if I didn't rotate every week.


----------



## Onewish1

yes the right side of both shelves are CC.. cuttings from a friend.. I should take those hanging pieces and root more


----------



## Joiseygal

I sent this photo to BlackCat the other day and after seeing most of the people on this thread that starts the process early I thought you would appreciate this. The people made their own green house from pvc and plastic. It would save a lot of room in your houses.


----------



## scareme

I did something like that one year on a much smaller scale. I put it over the garden in the late fall, and when I opened it in the spring to put some early plants out, it was full of lady bugs. It was damp in there and there were thousands of lady bugs, I guess waiting out the winter. It was like opening a present. I just loved it.


----------



## Onewish1

I would love that too.. but I have a small hobby greenhouse.. will find some pics.. it's almost like a thick safety plastic .. I wrapped it in bubble wrap to hold heat in.. but wow it was too much to heat that thing over the winter.. I put 2 milk house electric heaters in there.. barely kept up and when I opened the door to go water.. it would drop.. too much of a pain being outside carrying water in and out .. in and out.. I now only use it once the temps are a bit warmer .. if I could get a gas heater & hose out there.. I would defiantly do it .. but until then.. it's not worth running the electric heaters.. and the thermostats on those things are not the best .. can fry everything during the day if I didn't keep an eye on them.. and have to run fans as well so everything doesn't rot .. I don't have the room for a big thing like that.. but dream about it that's for sure


----------



## Onewish1

here are the pics

https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...ms/5852346362482090065?authkey=CLapkaqxyfLJLA


----------



## Copchick

Those are some nice pics Onewish. Those coleus pictures are so pretty too. I love going to nurserys and botanical gardens. If I travel to a different state, I try to stop at their botanical garden. The one I really, really want to visit is Alcatraz. The island itself is a botanical garden besides being a former prison. I had watched a documentary about the gardens of Alcatraz. Way back, the warden would be presented with gifts of plants from visitors from other countries or states. There are things growing there that are not from that region but yet the plants have adapted to the growing conditions. I would love to see the wardens roses. They're supposed to be decades old. I wonder if I could get a cutting? That would be great, but I doubt it.


----------



## Onewish1

that would be a neat trip for sure.. I still haven't been to longwood gardens.. maybe this year


----------



## scareme

Onewish1 said:


> here are the pics
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...ms/5852346362482090065?authkey=CLapkaqxyfLJLA


I'm jealous. Our nieghbor had a greenhouse and she said someone kept breaking into her yard and opening the door. I think it was the wind, but she lost a lot of plants that winter.



Copchick said:


> Those are some nice pics Onewish. Those coleus pictures are so pretty too. I love going to nurserys and botanical gardens. If I travel to a different state, I try to stop at their botanical garden. The one I really, really want to visit is Alcatraz. The island itself is a botanical garden besides being a former prison. I had watched a documentary about the gardens of Alcatraz. Way back, the warden would be presented with gifts of plants from visitors from other countries or states. There are things growing there that are not from that region but yet the plants have adapted to the growing conditions. I would love to see the wardens roses. They're supposed to be decades old. I wonder if I could get a cutting? That would be great, but I doubt it.


I'd never heard that. How fascinating. I like to check out gardens when I vacation too. I wish they had haunted gardens we could visit.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I wish they had haunted gardens we could visit.


Oooo, now that's an idea. Hey I wonder if Trishanne could incorporate it into her B & B?


----------



## Onewish1

I posted a thread in evil seeds.. maybe you guys can help me think of more plants

http://www.hauntforum.com/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=96


----------



## Copchick

I like those! You'll have a haunt related garden for sure!


----------



## niblique71

Onewish1 said:


> I posted a thread in evil seeds.. maybe you guys can help me think of more plants
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=96


Arti-Chokes
Pota-Toes
Fire thorne
Road-kill-dendron


----------



## Onewish1

oohhh I like arti-chokes!!!!

I bought this thing too.. would love to make a little shop of horrors Audry II

my male yorkie Eros did not like him!!!


----------



## niblique71

Joiseygal said:


> I sent this photo to BlackCat the other day and after seeing most of the people on this thread that starts the process early I thought you would appreciate this. The people made their own green house from pvc and plastic. It would save a lot of room in your houses.


I've been studying the PVC Greenhouse Concept for several years. I actually built a halloween structure with a very unique stressed skin design 3 years ago. It worked quite well and held up to some serious snow. However, I've seen a bunch of them collapse under snow and wind loads. But with some careful design they can be used quite successfully for Full-on winter gardening. I'll post pics of mine when I have it built.

I'm currently in the process of going redoing my entire garden with framed out "raised beds" and took advantage of that concept to create a multi seasonal use scenario. For Full on winter gardening, two beds were carefully aligned to be the base for a 10' X 12' walk-in greenhouse, In scenario #2 the "walk in" can be easily dismantled to use Row covers over individual beds. Scenario #3 is au-natural, open air. Some of My Starts are already too big and I need to get them out in the new beds SOON.

I'm also going to try the 24hour bubbler compost tea this year. I had fairly good luck with my standard compost tea last year.

Lastly, who does seed sharing?? I'm learninga lot about seed companies and Heirloom "Old time" seeds seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Onewish1

wow that is ideal... jealous!!!... wish I had the sun to make it worth while.. interested on how your bubbler works ... compost & tea is always good.. I don't have any seeds to swap at the moment but I usually collect quite a few .. mostly flowers though


----------



## Black Cat

Well it looks like my time and energy has been well spent. I built an indoor greenhouse using an old wicker shelf unit that had a metal frame. Stripped all the wicker off to just the metal frame. Sewed a plastic cover for it. Have five shelves all lit with fluorescent lights. All of my lettuce (5 types), spinach, Broccoli, swiss chard, red beet blood, mustard greens, kale, and collards are up and starting second and third leaves. Happy to report that the bathroom Basil & tomatoes have sprouted. Black Krim, Yellow pear and Bloody Butcher Tomatoes have all sprouted. Purple cone flowers, Bok Choy & Peas are growing nicely in the basement. Still waiting on Cucumbers, lima beans and Peppers to sprout. When is Spring ever going to get here so I can turn the garden over and flip the compost? Compost should be great this year. I bring home from work half a fifty five gallon trash bag worth of of vegetative waste and coffee grinds from work daily, Layer in shredded paper and leaves all winter. Getting ready to start some compost tea so I'll have food for the new plants. Crossing fingers I don't have to buy plants from the nursery this year.


----------



## Onewish1

oh wow it's so nice get the your waste for compost.. lasagna garden like that is always fabby!!.. you have it covered in plastic so it heats up on these cold days?.. for me here I have to wait until at least June 1st to put my tomatoes in.. with the lack of sun it takes forever for the soil to heat up.. plastic always helps me.. always rewarding to grow them yourself.. wish you the best!!


----------



## niblique71

Isn't organic Gardening Fun??? Karen, I've always enjoyed your Salads and greens you brought to the MnTs... Spectacular.. Always fresh and super tasty. 

I finally bought the hoop sections for the greenhouse portion of my new garden concept. 20' lengths of 1" sched 40 PVC. I was out in the dark testing the idea and pre-assembling them. ....WOW....It's Gonna work very well and be VERY Easy to dissasemble and re assemble on a seasonal basis. No Need to transplant stuff... Just plan your seed starts well. Plant and enjoy 30 to 50 days early... then remove the cover once the weather get's where we gardners want it to be.

My Seed Starts are at a Critical point ... they are busting out of their little pots with my custom potting mix, indoor flourscent lights. I'm liking the seeds I found this year. They're a bit different than I've seen around. But Now, These seedlings need to get in the ground and FAST. I need to finish my first few beds and get moving on round two of warmer weather Seed starts.


----------



## niblique71

My new greenhouse is complete..... Expandable... and Wow... what a cool concept....


----------



## Onewish1

can't wait to see it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We spent a good chunk of the day cleaning up the butterfly garden and raised beds around our back patio. It was absolutely gorgeous out and we got a lot done - the beds look so much neater now. I also planted two pansies in a pot right outside our front door. They're such cheerful looking flowers and it made me feel as if spring were really on its way.


----------



## Onewish1

pansies... they are a happy sight


----------



## RoxyBlue

They are indeed. When I walked out the front door this morning and saw them, it made me smile


----------



## niblique71

*Modular Greenhouse*

Here is my Modular Greenhouse under construction.

The concept:

I Created 2 Raised beds as a base for a seasonal greenhouse. The Greenhouse can be easily dismantled and stored for the summer growing season. Yet, it's strong enough to support heavy snow loads. I designed a Crank roller for the main covering so changing from a poly cover to a breathable fabric covering is much easier than you might think. Just crank the roller up over the top of the greenhouse and store it away. The Crank roller also allows me to roll up one side a foot or two for extra ventilation. The Walk-in Greenhouse covers 2 of the 4'X12' beds. I will be creating 4 more identical beds which will be Ideal for smaller Hoop covering (poly or weave) using smaller sections of 1/2" PVC. The Overall dimensions of the main GH are 10'-6" X 12'

Here it is just prior to covering. The PVC pipes are 20' sections of 1" schedule 40. From my Haunting experiance I learned to NEVER Use Fittings to join the arch sections together. The Fittings ALWAYS Crack. There are No Joints in the arches. I made receivers for the hoops so they can just "Unplug" from the base for storage. I'm guessing it will take less than 1/2 hour to dismantle and store away the whole thing away..









Note the 1'X1' frames in the end walls for ventilation. If you look carefully you can see the piece of PVC for a smaller hoop on the left side of the picture below. This is how I'll support row coverings on certain beds (Melons, Squash Cucumbers etc).









Here it is covered with 6mil clear poly from Lowes. I really wanted to use Solex or another "Greenhouse Specific" covering but that's all I could afford for now. I left the seams where it attaches to the end walls a little long so I have something to grip to stretch the plastic if I decide to use it again.


















Here you can better see the smaller hoop for summer row covers ( back left). The overall greenhouse design will work nicely although it will be quite cumbersome to reach plants near the greenhouse sides because it's 4' deep. I figure it's a small price to pay for year round veggies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, looks like you did some major earth moving to prepare space for that greenhouse! The final product looks really good.


----------



## niblique71

Thanks Roxy.

I had to get out there in the pouring rain just to check things out. It felt really nice being in the Greenhouse while it was raining. I love the idea that I could garden in wet rainy miserable cold weather. Here is the 3rd bed I built late yesterday. My Seedlings were desparate to get in the ground so I got this one together rather quickly. I forgot to mention that the base for the first two beds was framed in Cedar. Damn it was costly $$$$, so the remaining beds including this 3rd one will be made from Plain old untreated (Termite food) Wood. I figure they should last 5 years or more. You can see how easy it is to throw covering on each individual bed.

The theory is: Get your starts going early and keep them warm with Poly. This gets your plants bigger and Stronger a few weeks ahead of whatever pest may be comming. Then switch to a permiable Row cover before the pests arrive to keep them out for a few extra weeks. Your melons, Gourds, Cucs and other pest-vulnerable plants will have a few extra weeks of Pest Freedom so they can get bigger and stronger. Then, when a few flowers have emerged, Open the beds up for Pollination and use compost tea a every few days as a spray-on natural barrier to deter pests and strengthen your plants. We'll see how this all works as this is my first year of attempting to go Full-On Organic. I think (I hope) I'm on the right track. The raised beds make it so much easier to seal the pests out, not to mention that it's much easier to garden 1 foot higher.










Here is the cover Crank and roller mech. I purposely didn't glue the crank handle on the roller so I wouldn't be tripping over it in case it didn't lay flat when it was unrolled. Besides the crank handle may not be necessary..... We'll see when I take it down in a few weeks, but I did roll it up by hand once before I anchored the south side. 









My cold weather Seedlings are now all snugly planted. I planted Tons of Broccoli, Cauliflower, 5 differend cabages, Broccoli Robb, Bac choi, Salad greens Carrots, Raddish, Daikon(Sp?) and more. This made room for my warm weather starts on the growing table in my basement. I'm really looking forward to this gardening season.


----------



## scareme

nibleque, I'm afraid you just moved up to the number one spot on my husband's most hated list. Because now when he gets home from Turkey, I'm going to show him your green house, and tell him I want one just like it. But don't worry, it's not like I'm going to meet him at the door with the plans. I'll wait until he gets his boots off. It looks really nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow! That's great. Our local nursery had a plant and landscaping expo this past weekend. I went both days. I couldn't breathe in enough of it. Maybe I'll win the PowerBall and buy myself a back yard big enough for a greenhouse. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Onewish1

oh wow I want to go dig in that dirt!!!.. looks great.. you going to add some drippers? or going to hand water?.. I enjoy watering believe it or not .. but the big baskets I put on the posts out back.. I added micro sprinklers.. what a time saver

spotted some hellebore buds!!!


----------



## niblique71

Onewish1 said:


> oh wow I want to go dig in that dirt!!!.. looks great.. you going to add some drippers? or going to hand water?..


Thanks Allison, I'm not sure yet although I love drip irrigation concepts. I spent too much already so I'll probably just use a "gentle shower" setting on a garden hose.


----------



## Onewish1

I like them for when I am lazy.. either set the timer or just turn on the water.. and let it go.. but sometimes I need my daily therapy.. nice quiet time watering


----------



## GhoulishCop

Wow, nothing like Greg overengineering something. Dude, I'm jealous of your greenhouse! I don't think the cryptkeeper would every let me put something like that in the backyard (of course we don't have the rolling expanses of yard like you do) but I might have to try something similar on a smaller scale.

I do Square Foot Gardening and have a single 4'x4' raised bed and I was thinking of adding at least a second bed. But maybe a hoop enclosure that would fit over the raised bed and could be removed when no longer need could be constructed. 

I'd like a see a close up of your rollup mechanism. Is that a two-person operation or can you do that on your own? Seems like the poly would get really heavy by the end.

Rich


----------



## niblique71

GhoulishCop said:


> Wow, nothing like Greg overengineering something. Dude, I'm jealous of your greenhouse! I don't think the cryptkeeper would every let me put something like that in the backyard (of course we don't have the rolling expanses of yard like you do) but I might have to try something similar on a smaller scale.
> 
> I do Square Foot Gardening and have a single 4'x4' raised bed and I was thinking of adding at least a second bed. But maybe a hoop enclosure that would fit over the raised bed and could be removed when no longer need could be constructed.
> 
> I'd like a see a close up of your rollup mechanism. Is that a two-person operation or can you do that on your own? Seems like the poly would get really heavy by the end.
> 
> Rich


Rich, My walk-in greenhouse is designed to be removed for summer growing.

As far as making something smaller for your other beds??? That's why I built this system the way I did. The "Walk-in" encompases 2 of my 12'x4' beds, but in a month or so, the Walk-in will be removed and I will have smaller hoops on each individual bed as necessary. Soooo the answer is YES I've already experimented with that concept and have a relatively sturdy and EASY to remove (And store) system in place.

Right now I have TONS of cold weather stuff out there growing like crazy... I should have salad greens pickable in a week or two. I think If I had started earlier, I could have greens all winter.

You should stop over for a visit, perhaps after the NJ/PA gathering (or before??) I'll stop out to get some "Primer" for your coffee (Probably something "Irish"??). I can explain the concept and How easy it is to make a smaller hoop house arrangement.


----------



## Onewish1

not familiar with the place.. but there is a lockwood farms groupon

http://www.groupon.com/deals/lockwo...ton&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=lockwood-farms-2


----------



## Onewish1

here are all my babies so far
https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...s/5856309859359645729?authkey=CIPfhYLriL-vywE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the blooms now showing in our yard:

Crocus:

DSCF6150 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6149 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cheerful pansies:

DSCF6146 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Johnny-jump-ups (also known as violas) and their guardian:

DSCF6148 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6156 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

yeah!!! blooms!!.. love the mingo too!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is also the time of year when flocks of migrating blackbirds, starlings, and cowbirds come through. They can clean out a freshly filled bird feeder in a very short period of time.

Picture is a bit grayed because I was shooting it through a closed kitchen window.

DSCF6168 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

could be worse.. I can't put feeders out anymore because a bear moved in .. need my motorized feeder.. it keeps them off


----------



## Onewish1

here it is
http://www.drollyankees.com/products/product-videos/70-yankee-flipper.html


----------



## [email protected]

I love the Yankee Flipper. My garden center has the video on a continuous loop. It's a crowd pleaser. I can only put out birdseed sporadically or I wake up to a line of lazy pigeons waiting for their breakfast to be served.


----------



## Onewish1

my honey Randy bought it for me for Christmas.. one of the best presents ever!!!


----------



## Onewish1

Happy Easter.... to me!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Onewish1 said:


> Happy Easter.... to me!!!


Those look really pretty!


----------



## Joiseygal

I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the NJ area about a inexpensive nursery. I've bought trees and bushes from this nursery and the quality is outstanding! The only thing is you have to pay by check or cash because they do not take credit cards. http://www.gaskosfamilyfarm.com/ I can't wait to pay them a visit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Onewish1

looks nice Sharron!!.. finally my crocus are blooming!!!


----------



## Spooky1

We have daffodils blooming now.


----------



## Headless

Onewish1 said:


> Happy Easter.... to me!!!


Magnificent.


----------



## Onewish1

thanks!


----------



## Lunatic

Beautiful pictures! 
Going out to lime the lawn. I wish everything else was as easy as that. I know spring is here but it's quite chilly today.


----------



## Copchick

I used to have nice crocuses blooming up until yesterday morning. Yep, the Pittsburgh deer came and paid a visit during the night. They only ate the purple ones! I've started clearing out and uncovering the perennials. Feels so good to get my hands dirty.  Hope to get back outside tomorrow.


----------



## Onewish1

was a chilly but nice day


----------



## Onewish1

Greg here is the link for the cowpots I just love
http://www.cowpots.com/cowpots-better.html


----------



## dead hawk

I never posted on this part of hauntfourm before, so I will get to the point, I have a hydroponic system I just established an hour ago I hope it does as well as the lovely gardens I see on here already I have blue berries and raspberries growing in my closet...sounds odd enough.


----------



## Onewish1

good for you.. always neat!!.. looking forward to photos!!


----------



## dead hawk

I'm hooked on your crocus flowers onewish they are amazing, very beautiful.


----------



## Onewish1

thanks.. will post some more photos later on.. I have tons


----------



## Onewish1

some more




































think I want some more yellows.. they stand out more this time of year


----------



## Onewish1

here are some of my hellebore plants.. a couple not blooming yet


----------



## Onewish1

one more










and winter Aconite


----------



## dead hawk

wow I love those so pretty, I see little flowers like the last one on the bush that grows in my backyard


----------



## dead hawk

Heres a picture of my hydroponic system, all the plants are happy and green


----------



## Onewish1

that's great.. may you never have leaks!!! .. did you put some lights over them?


----------



## dead hawk

yeah I have a light above them, but I want to add another on the other side for equal distribution


----------



## Onewish1

Closer is always better.. I am impressed with it.. Good job!


----------



## Copchick

Onewish - I love your purple helebore. I lost mine two years ago but I still have my white one. Yours looks like it's got a ton of flower buds too. Pretty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got some composted cow manure spread on the front flower beds and started putting down a layer of fresh mulch. Also, no picture yet, but we were happy to see our toad lily (given to us last year by the lovely Scareme) is popping back up to greet the spring weather. The crocuses are fading now, but the daffodils are in full bloom.


----------



## Onewish1

That one has blue in the name.. Can check when I get home.. It took years to bloom .. I lost my (sp?) fodious .. Stinky hellebore last year .. But I spotted a self seeded baby this year .. Hopefully it won't be another 4 or 5 years before it blooms .. It's on the edge of my bed .. Almost in the grass.. I dare not move it.. LOL


----------



## dead hawk

Though I have a hydroponic garden, I will be making a small "common weed" garden, using dandelions, and other lovely plants I'll call it the junk yard (just made that name up a second ago but it fits) and in it Will be all the "controversial" garden statues I can make  I can't wait to get it all finished


----------



## Onewish1

hope you add purslane & lambsquarters.. at least they will all be edible.. LOL

CC that hellebore is metallic blue lady
http://allthingsplants.com/plants/view/163614/Lenten-Rose-Helleborus-x-hybridus-Metallic-Blue-Lady/


----------



## dead hawk

dandelions are my favorite edible plant, they make a spectacular tea that fixes up nausea and migranes in a jiffy


----------



## Onewish1

I haven't tried them .. but I am hooked on ginger root tea for sure


----------



## dead hawk

mmm sounds delicious, I put the final for now touches on my garden, lots of brown recluse spiders crawling around it, I got a broken plastic lawn duck, broken tortoise statue, and grave stones as well as a plaque that says Junk Yard, I also added a new CFL light to my hydroponic system so it has light coming from both directions...turns out CFLs actually put out enough spectrums for plants to grow


----------



## Onewish1

yes they do.. I buy T5 fixtures & bulbs when I can .. they seem to put out more light.. had to kill my lights today.. was too hot in the house with them on.. going to dip down here over the weekend.. hopefully after that I can start moving these outside


----------



## dead hawk

I wish you luck, I love this post, the unstructured thoughts and this post are my absolute favorites of hauntfourm


----------



## dead hawk

D*: I saw a stink bug on my blue berry plant, I was so angry someone must have let it in :S if I see another one I am putting up a plastic curtain.


----------



## Onewish1

I had one in the house last week as well.. ugh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some things in bloom in the yard now:

Rhododendron

DSCF6217 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pieris japonica

DSCF6216 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Daffodils

DSCF6214 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Johnny jump ups around the zombie-mingo

DSCF6213 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Creeping jenny

DSCF6211 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

love the peris & rody... your skele mingo still makes me giggle


----------



## Zurgh

Late again starting on the garden...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Onewish1 said:


> love the peris & rody... your skele mingo still makes me giggle


We enjoy the 'mingo, too

The rhododendrons will be at full bloom this weekend. Buds were just starting to open when I took that picture. The cherry tree and azaleas in our backyard have buds close to opening as well.



Zurgh said:


> Late again starting on the garden...


Zurgh, we make extensive use of perennials in our yard. That way we are never late to start:jol:


----------



## scareme

Dead Hawk, I love your closet system and junk garden. Won't the raspberry be a little big for your closet? It's funny that you put broken statues in your junk garden. Do you have any pictures?
Roxy, love the pictures. Thanks for sharing your garden with us. I need to add some crocus bulbs. They add a cheery spring look to the yard.
Onewish, Your purple hellebore is awesome. I finally figured out why mine has bloomed for the first time after eight years. We took down a tree last year, and now the hellebore gets more sun. Who would have guessed that?

I've got buds on my lilac and peonies. They smell so good when they bloom.


----------



## Copchick

I have not been able to get any flowers on my lilacs. Oh of course they had blooms when they were in the pots prior to planting them years ago. I've been reading some material on how to get lilacs blooming and Bone Meal is recommended. 

Anyone have any opinions, old wives tales or superstitions to get my lilacs blooming?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^This article mentions the effects of sunlight (minimum of 6 hours needed daily), levels of nitrogen (too much will promote a lot of greenery but no blooms), and timing of pruning on lilac blooming (like azaleas, you have to be careful about cutting off the buds already set for next year):

http://www.gardeners.com/When-Lilacs-Won't-Bloom/5435,default,pg.html

And here's a more extensive article that had the following interesting tip "Spread a thin layer of ash from your fireplace or fire pit around the base of the plant to promote larger and fuller blooms."

http://www.ehow.com/how_5611702_lilac-bush-bloom.html


----------



## dead hawk

Thanks scareme, I think I will be able to trim down the bush a bit but if it gets to big it will be a nice addition to the backyard for fresh picked berries, as for picture I have one with my skull 








and one with my tombstones :3


----------



## scareme

I have to second what Roxy said, sunlight. The major problem with lilacs not blooming is sunlight. I've had a dickens of a time keeping them alive in Oklahoma, with the heat. I lost at least ten bushes, and almost gave up, until a lady down here let me dig up some of hers. I guess they grew since they were used to the heat.

Hawk, love your garden. I have plenty of weeds I could send you. lol


----------



## dead hawk

so sweet scareme, I am still trying to think of that perfect gift for you :3


----------



## IMU

Spring veggie garden planted last weekend. Added 2 more paths, fenced in the entire area and added the 2 small gates. It is 14' wide by 24' long. Had trouble with a groundhog getting into the patch so maybe with some more fencing and our guard dog keeping watch we'll have a better season.










The 2 small boxes on the far right are for our neighbor & her son to plant what they like.


----------



## PirateLady

I have a lilac bush out in front of my house that does not get really any direct sunlight and it has bloomed generously since we put it there. I also have a seedling from that lilac on the side of the house that gets more direct sun and it doesn't bloom as well. So guess it's because it was use to the shade it doesn't like the sun. This last year it bloomed better so maybe it's getting use to the sun. Neither one of them bloom more than once a year though. Was kinda disappointed at that since my mom had one years ago that bloomed several times a year. Guess it was a different kind then mine. I love the smell of lilac and the one out front is just under my bedroom window.... mmmmm


----------



## Onewish1

very nice IMU!!!


----------



## Copchick

IMU - That's a really nice garden you've accomplished. I'm jealous of your flat space!


----------



## dead hawk

Love that garden IMU, so nice you know your neighbors so well


----------



## Headless

Great garden IMU and what a super generous addition for your neighbor!


----------



## IMU

Actually, the sharing of the garden with our neighbor started because our friend who lived there before let us put the garden on HER property. Yes, you read that correctly ... the garden isn't even on our property. Since she never wanted to use that section of her yard, she said we could use it for a garden. She contributed to construction and we would give her fresh veggies.

When she decided to move, she explained all that to the lady who was going to buy her house. Although she agreed to keep it a shared garden ... she was under no obligation to honor it. After all, it is on HER property now! So, we've become friends with our new neighbor and her kids and we've been fortunate enough to keep it (the garden) the way it is now. I offered her those 2 small boxes so she could plant whatever they would like ... and we still give them fresh veggies too! 

I have a feeling that if she decides to move away, we'll ask to take up the garden and move it to our back yard. I don't think we could be THAT lucky twice.


----------



## Onewish1

fairfield gardens is having a homesteading seminar this saturday
http://fairfieldgardencenter.com/event_details.php?eventid=47


----------



## Onewish1

some more pics from today
https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...s/5867570414203810145?authkey=CIbwitKgjLKJ0AE


----------



## IMU

Nice plants Onewish1.


----------



## Onewish1

thank you.. was a nice stroll


----------



## Spooky1

This just seemed to belong here. 

image by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

:devil: yes it does


----------



## Headless

ROFLMAO - perfect garden Spooky!


----------



## dead hawk

I switched one of the lights on my hydroponic system with a LED grow light, I hope it works more the plants were not doing well with the hot bulb


----------



## Onewish1

I picked one up from amazon.. Have not installed it yet .. Think it was $30.00.. Nice to keep it cooler and save some money.. Hope they work


----------



## [email protected]

Just mowed the lawn for the first time this season... But it would be far more accurate to say I mowed the weeds. What happened to my lawn? I put down liquid weed killer last weekend, but the weeds didn't notice. I was really hoping they'd look SLIGHTLY less robust if not completely sickly by now. It's my fault for following the directions. I should have calculated the dosage and then multiplied by 10 like everyone else probably does.


----------



## MurrayTX

My garden club people have a saying...weeds in a lawn are a sign of low soil nutrition. Many weeds need poor soil. Nitrogen nuke that thing!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I don't doubt it. My soil is probably terrible. I've done the 3-stage fertilizer treatment for the past 2 years, but maybe my pH is out of whack. It doesn't help that my neighbors on both sides seem to actively cultivate weeds of every kind.


----------



## niblique71

MurrayTX said:


> My garden club people have a saying...weeds in a lawn are a sign of low soil nutrition. Many weeds need poor soil. Nitrogen nuke that thing!!!!


Oh Boy... I really hate being the bad boy ALL the time BUT, Unhealthy Soil does not necessarily mean Nitrogen deficiency. What I have learned recently is... that the big manufacturers have figured out how to kill your soil in such a way that makes you dependent on buying their fertilizers ..... to have a healthy "Lawn", "Garden", or whatever. What your soil is probably missing is Compost and microbes which make Nitrogen in abundance without killing the rest of the good soil attributes...Nature made stuff good for thousands of years before "Scotts" and "DuPont" came around.

The same can be said about medicine lately.... Drugs nowadays are given to make you get JUST Healthy enough.... NOT Cure you... therefore making you dependent on the drugs to survive.... Both Philosophy's are bad and will need a groundswell of knowledge of the common folk to make a change...Otherwise we are really in for some bad JuJu in the coming years.


----------



## [email protected]

I hear you. I'm weary about putting my grass on permanent life support. The lawn care system I bought this year is Eco-friendly and wallet-cruel. It looks very Little House on the Prairie and even has an old man on the bag so you know you can trust it. <wink>

I bought a composter last year, but it was very late in the season so nothing has actually turned into compost. It just looks like coffee grounds and yard debris with little gnats scurrying through it. It won't factor into my lawn rescue until much later in the season.


----------



## MurrayTX

By nitrogen nuke, I am more meaning compost, cotton hulls, corn meal, and whatever nitrogen trapping cover crops you can get away with. I only use the toxic stuff (MG) when I see a plant struggling and in need of a quick fix. But in full disclosure, I have Bermuda grass...fighting weeds with that weedy grass. I fling coffee grounds everywhere too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More things blooming and growing in the yard:

Redbud

DSCF6243 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cherry tree

DSCF6242 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Euphorbia

DSCF6240 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wild violets

DSCF6238 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

White daffodils

DSCF6237 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

African lily

DSCF6235 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Peony

DSCF6234 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Turtlehead

DSCF6232 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bee balm

DSCF6230 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## IMU

Looking good Roxy.


----------



## Onewish1

great stuff Roxy!!.. love the cherry tree.. and thank you for reminding me to go put my peony rings up!!!


----------



## Headless

Lovely Roxy - that Cherry is gorgeous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys The cherry tree is just about at full bloom now. The turtlehead and bee balm are practically shooting out of the ground. I swear they grow an inch or two every night. At full height, those plants will be about as tall or taller than I am.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Harvested my first bush beans this weekend! Yay! Come on tomatoes!!!!


----------



## Bascombe

I couldn't get my kids or my wife to help in the garden last year, and because of my teaching schedule, I couldn't spend the time needed to get things to grow. I planted a ton of stuff and harvested next to nothing.

I warned them that this year I was only growing pumpkins. I'll cover my whole garden with pumpkins and then bring them to the front for Halloween, vines and all. That'll show 'em


----------



## Joiseygal

I just figured I would post a few pics of what has been blooming in my garden. I just recently purchased the Wisteria that is growing up my arch trellis. I've been wanting a Wisteria for a long time and I just hope that it will cover my entire arch trellis.


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy I just purchase a cherry blossom tree. I love how your tree looks! I can't wait until my tree gets bigger, but my question to you is does your tree grow pretty fast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's not a super fast grower. The one we have has been in the ground for a few years now. It was somewhere between 6 and 8 feet tall when we bought it, that being about as big a tree as we can fit in a car.


----------



## Onewish1

nice Sharron.. love that planter box!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Onewish1. I actually made that and planned to work it into my haunt, but I didn't want to take the chance of ruining it. It will only stay a planter box. I can store items on the bottom during the winter. It works out pretty good.


----------



## Onewish1

great job making that!!.. even better now that I know it's home made!!


----------



## MurrayTX

Now I need to learn how to post pics here so I can get some feedback too. The weather in El Paso has been very kind to the plants, making people.too new to the area all confused...as if they don't live in brushland. I have told them to savor these few months before the sun really fries us. 

Rose question. EP is too dry for most rose diseases to last. However, my recently transplanted roses are suffering. Not all, which makes this more odd. The leaves on some bushes seen to be drying green, as if they are in a pressed flower display. All bushes are watered, fed, and have received some acidifier with iron... and they aren't dying. They just look mangey. Advice??


----------



## Onewish1

I am not the expert on roses for sure.. or heat like that.. hope someone can help you


----------



## IMU

Sounds a little like transplant shock to me. Water and mulch. Above all, be patient. Resist the urge to fiddle with it. If you need to trim it, do so, then leave it alone. Most of the time, what a transplanted rose needs is time to re-establish itself. Resist the urge to overwater. That will kill it.



MurrayTX said:


> Rose question. EP is too dry for most rose diseases to last. However, my recently transplanted roses are suffering. Not all, which makes this more odd. The leaves on some bushes seen to be drying green, as if they are in a pressed flower display. All bushes are watered, fed, and have received some acidifier with iron... and they aren't dying. They just look mangey. Advice??


----------



## Onewish1

had a visitor this morning!!!


----------



## IMU

We had ours start showing up on May 1st Onewish1. Always fun to have them around.


----------



## Onewish1

yes I totally enjoy them.. this one must be a return visitor.. wasn't afraid of me with clicking camera.. usually takes me a couple of weeks to get a picture.. never the 1st day


----------



## Georgeb68

I wish I could garden all year........but in NH , we don't have a long growing season......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Something is eating the leaves on my dahlias.... I can't see anything...but every morning...more holes in the leaves...dang it....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might be slugs or snails, Pumpkin. I think it's still a bit early for caterpillars to be the culprit. Try putting beer in some shallow pans near the plants and see what you catch. It's a very effective slug catcher and killer.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Try putting beer in some shallow pans near the plants and see what you catch. It's a very effective slug catcher and killer.


If the shallow pan is too big, you might end up catching a neighbor so be careful!


----------



## Onewish1

Lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumkin I am already seeing lots of caterpillars and slugs. I seem to always be at war with slugs and snails. My kids think I'm nuts running around in the yard at night checking traps. But ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks guys for the input...is there anything that will get rid of them? (other than beer) Is there any other way, like "Slug away" or something like that? My poor little dahlias are ravaged.... I haven't seen any slime trails, but our sprinklers go off early so I may have just missed them.


----------



## Onewish1

more pics I took today.. between rain drops

https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...s/5875960745487708081?authkey=CPym3JXhqoeFoQE


----------



## IMU

You can use regular table salt, run a band around the plant on the ground. Also, you can use bare copper wire to do the same thing and that won't wash away in the rain. It is supposed to shock the little suckers when they try and crawl over the bare copper. 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks guys for the input...is there anything that will get rid of them? (other than beer) Is there any other way, like "Slug away" or something like that? My poor little dahlias are ravaged.... I haven't seen any slime trails, but our sprinklers go off early so I may have just missed them.


----------



## kevin242

My pond garden in May. Lots of fern, iris, hosta and juvenile red maples competing for space. These photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Onewish1

just lovely Kevin!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Kevin your pond is amazing. What are it's dimensions? I have a pond and a long steam and am thinking of enlarging the pond.

Onewish your pics are lovely!


----------



## kevin242

The Halloween Lady said:


> Kevin your pond is amazing. What are it's dimensions? I have a pond and a long steam and am thinking of enlarging the pond.
> 
> Onewish your pics are lovely!


I've never actually measured it. It's man-made, clay lined and roughly 50' x 30' feet. the max depth is about 6'. I've restacked all of the stone and planted everything except for the pachysandra.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to live in kevin's garden in a little house by the pool


----------



## Headless

I LOVE Kevin's pond - we just started to build ours today after starting it 2 years ago - but its NEVER going to look that good!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm working on a pond right now too! Kevin's is literally twice the size of my entire back yard, so it's safe to say I'm working on a much smaller scale. I've been told that its not the size of your pond.... But I can't shake these feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## Headless

^ HAHAHAHAHAHA I know the feeling PC! Sadly - Size really DOES matter!!!!!


----------



## MurrayTX

Just an update of my butterfly garden...


----------



## Onewish1

very pretty.. are those big sunflowers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love butterfly gardens.


----------



## MurrayTX

That butterfly garden was just shallow sand, weeds, and 80yr old clay tile roof backfill just 2 years ago when I bought the place. What you see is after many bags of top soil, compost, and city mulch. There are many perennials in there and a few recent annuals. Salvias, sunflowers, trumpet vines, basil, gauras, cosmos, sedums, mints, coreopsis, stock, lady banks rose, some sort of tall broadleaf grass that produces thousands of red seeds on a top stalk, marygolds, ganzanias, and morning glories. No doubt I have forgotten a few others. ;-) And not pictured (behind me) are tall cherry tomato plants on a trellis. This is all my attempt to deny I live in arid El Paso.


----------



## DocK

Today I planted my first Atlantic Giant. I grew it from a seed in a small greenhouse, now it's outside. I'm curious of what will come of it... last year I planted Jack 'O Lantern-pumpkins, but I got only 3 small pumpkins... will keep you guys posted...


----------



## Onewish1

I try pumpkins every year.. we don't get enough sun for them.. had 2 form once.. never turned orange.. so I hope you have luck with them!!


----------



## DocK

These where mine from last year (already carved), but I had to cut them of because of some infection... (all the leaves turned gray) + I think I planted them a bit too late.


----------



## Onewish1

see I would take even those three from a plant.. told my honey to set up mirrors.. LOL


----------



## Onewish1

pictures from today
https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...ms/5880579037409872177?authkey=CM_C4Kju8q_lUA


----------



## Joiseygal

Your garden looks so pretty Onewish1. Kevin your pond is so peaceful and surreal. MurrayTX you must get so many butterflies in your garden. I am really enjoying looking at all the pretty gardens. I wish I could grow pumpkins like Dock, but I just don't have enough room in my yard. Anyway keep posting all the beautiful pics!


----------



## Onewish1

my shots from today
https://picasaweb.google.com/111926...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOfO8t7Jr6DrWg&feat=directlink


----------



## niblique71

Onewish1 said:


> my shots from today
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111926...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOfO8t7Jr6DrWg&feat=directlink


Beautiful pics Allison.


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks was tough going back out in the humidity after work.. Been so gross out


----------



## debbie5

Some pumpkin info...go to tips at bottom for quick info. Pumpkins are prone to a lot of potential problems, but most are easy fixes. Water is their main need....when I had them, I watered twice a day. Gotta watch out though, as too much water/growth too fast can split the vine. Burying the vines makes a HUGE difference in how big the pumpkins get. http://home.roadrunner.com/~srinz/rickspkins.html


----------



## Troll Wizard

Great info on pumpkins, thanks debbie5!


----------



## Onewish1

thank you


----------



## kevin242

Loving the iris especially, Onewish1!
I took these a week or two ago, just as mine started blooming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those pictures are suitable for framing - so pretty!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, Kevin, your koi pond is HUGE! Really lovely.


----------



## Onewish1

great shots Kevin.. you did some great work there!!


----------



## Lunatic

Damn Kevin!
That is a stunning scene you've got there. Really beautiful setting. I wish I had a pond. Nice work!


----------



## kevin242

Thanks, guys!


----------



## debbie5

Kevin- is that a natural pond?? lovely!


----------



## Joiseygal

Kevin I see you used tree branches to create a fence. I love that look and I want to create a gazebo out of tree branches and was wandering if anyone had any pictures of a basic gazebo made of tree branches. I Googled a few images, but I just want a basic one to have a wisteria climb it. If you could include a link to a tutorial that would be great! 

I just wanted to post some pictures of Wisteria trees that I planted this year in my garden. I decided to plant this one tree without something to climb on and it seems to be growing very well. I think it grew a foot since I planted it three weeks ago. This tree was from a Wisteria tree that formed another tree from a seed that formed a root that I dug out of the ground. I can't believe how well it is doing. Also ignore all the missing grass because this is where the dogs hang out!









I bought another Wisteria tree, but it is a slower growing tree because I think it is called a Japanese Wisteria tree that I purchased from Home Depot. It hasn't been growing as fast, but it looks very healthy and I am anxious to see what it will look like when it climbs my arch. I just hope the trunk of the tree will not block my archway when it gets bigger. I use this arch for the entrance of my haunt. Does anyone think it will be a problem and how long will it take for it to cover my arch?
















I love Wisteria trees and I can't wait to see the progress. Thanks for any info on my trees and thanks for looking!


----------



## Joiseygal

Since I am posting I just wanted to post two more pictures of my corn garden. I thought I would give it another try this year. I put it in another location in my yard. I would love to get big corn stalks for my Halloween display this year. I also love corn, so that would be nice to have some corn on the cob also. I planted it about a couple of weeks ago and I just recently saw a sprout come out. I hope I can get some decent corn stalks this year, but we will see. Also don't look behind that white fence because that is where all my haunt panels are.


----------



## Onewish1

looking nice Sharron


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Onewish, but I definitely have a lot of work to do in some areas. I have to plant grass in front of my arch. I hope a good part of the Wisteria tree climbs up the arch this year because I think that will look pretty cool for my Halloween haunt.


----------



## Onewish1

the vines are nice when they are dried up


----------



## [email protected]

Joiseygal- seedlings at that stage make me so nervous! One bad day seems to change their fate completely... Suddenly hot, or cold, or a hungry bug wanders by. My back yard is teaming with giant slugs that can skeletonize a tender plant overnight. They're bigger than my middle finger, a unit of measure I'm constantly using when dealing with slugs....


----------



## Onewish1

you and me both.. living on the boarder of woods.. they are everywhere with all this rain


----------



## Joiseygal

Slugs and Cicadas are a threat to my new plants/trees this year. I just planted a cherry blossom tree recently and I am so worried that something might happen to it. I'm thinking about adding some plants near the bushes to give some color to that side of the yard. I was mowing it the other day and found it difficult to get around the bushes. I figure if I put mulch down than maybe I will eliminate the hard task of mowing in between each bush. I did plan it originally to fit the mower, but they have grown since than and now it is hard. The only problem is it could get expensive putting mulch down each year and I'm not sure if it will really look good. I will post a picture of how the overall area looks in a few days to get some advice on what to do.


----------



## Lunatic

I feel your pain JG.
My wife, who is a horticulturist/arborist and a gardner for MIT, just brought home 15 shrubs and plants. Guess what I'm about to be doing. I have to remove grass for another planting bed.

I totally understand the headaches about landscape design. We were trying to decide that yesterday and it's hard to come up with a plan and we usually have a very loose plan.

Weirdly enough, when we plant things they usually work together fine. I'm sure it will look great no matter what.

Whatever you do, don't over mulch. 2-3 inches is best. Way too many landscaping companies create what is called "Mulch Volcanos". It's very bad for the trees. They're supposed to be experts...shame on them!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Lunatic! I appreciate the advice and I am also happy that I wouldn't need that much mulch because it would save me in money! I do agree some landscapers go overboard on mulch!


----------



## debbie5

Joisey- once you put down the initial mulch, you should only need 1/2 as much each year, to just "top it off" and refresh the color (assuming you are using colored cedar mulch). And yes- dont put mulch up against the tree....I see trees mounded up around the bases, when actually, it's supposed be level or even a concave "pit" to catch the water. Putting mulch next to the tree makes the bark rot & makes a highway for pests.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What Deb said about only needing to add a small layer each year after the first application. Also, depending on what type of mulch you use, you'll want to use a rake or hoe (the garden kind, not the 'post' kind) to break up the surface layer of mulch before adding more in subsequent years because it tends to pack down unless it's pine bark nuggets.

Another possibility for the space around the bushes is to plant a low-lying groundcover of some kind. Choice will depend on how much sun the area gets - something like phlox needs full sun, some types of sedum (also known as stonecrop) can tolerate some shade, white heath aster 'Snow Flurry' is full sun to part shade.


----------



## Lunatic

Debbie and Roxy are absolutely correct. I'm glad to see there are others out there who are in the know. 

Another problem with too much mulch is that the roots will grow into it and around the tree and choke itself off. It's so sad to see it and it happens a lot.


----------



## Joiseygal

I am so glad to get all this good advice. Thank you so much everyone! I will most likely be starting this project this weekend.


----------



## Onewish1

My town is auctioning off begonias on sat morning .. They were used in a float for our 100 year celebration .. If anyone is interested .. They will be super cheap


----------



## RoxyBlue

When it comes to fresh strawberries, ants just don't seem to grasp the concept of "sharing", or of finishing one before starting on another, dammit:jol:


----------



## Onewish1

I only had one of mine.. Know the feeling


----------



## debbie5

Whoops...I missed harvesting my broccoli and now have pretty broccoli flowers!


----------



## MurrayTX

You know you are a yard haunter when you are doing the neverending maintenance (as an avid gardener in Texas), pulling out those few shrubs that have given up, and you hesitate to throw them in the compost pile because you think they could look scary in the right lighting. 

Even dead, nature can make for some fun props. Or at least a source of entertainment as my wife laughs at me for hording shrub and small tree corpses with the rest of the halloween decorations.


----------



## Lunatic

Hey MurrayTX, 
Great idea using old dead shrubs. I never thought of it.


----------



## Joiseygal

I have a tree that lost most of it's leaves because it wasn't getting the proper sun. I just transplanted it, but it will not take this year. It will definitely make a great dead tree for this Halloween. I totally agree with MurrayTX and I got a good laugh out of what he said!


----------



## MurrayTX

I tend to scour the clearance racks at the Lowes nursery nearby (one of the rare ones where the plants are just dinged up, not 90% dead like is common at other big box nurseries) and have pretty good luck with reviving most. But the shrubs seem to be a challenging category.... lots of death with those. So to dull the taste of failure, I now call juvenile dead shrubs "scarecrow hands." And considering how frequently I mistakenly plant shrubs prefering acidic soil or falsely labeled as "full sun" (El Paso sun deserves its own category), it looks like I will have many feckin scarecrows in my yard this year.


----------



## Onewish1

we have a harry lauders walking stick ... all those branches get saved.. so we are right with ya


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Been talking to a friend of mine, and I've decided after Halloween this year, that I would save some pumpkin seeds and start a patch....i'm not really a gardener. Got any ideas about what I'll need to do to prepare?


----------



## kevin242

Hi All,
My water garden is really peaking, must share!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have such a beautiful yard, kevin - wow!

DA, one thing you need for growing pumpkins is a fair amount of space and lots of water. Depending on the variety, plan on getting vines that run 20 to 30 feet in length.


----------



## Onewish1

Just awesome!!... Coffee cup ready!!!


----------



## Onewish1

Dark angel .. Have no info for you.. Never had luck with pumpkins.. Hopefully someone has some advice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Been talking to a friend of mine, and I've decided after Halloween this year, that I would save some pumpkin seeds and start a patch....i'm not really a gardener. Got any ideas about what I'll need to do to prepare?


Here are some threads with a lot of information on growing pumpkins:

2012 Pumpkin Grower's Thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30561&highlight=pumpkin+growing

2010 Pumpkin Growers Thread

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30561&highlight=pumpkin+growing

2009 Pumpkin Growers Thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15658&highlight=pumpkin+growing


----------



## dead hawk

Found some bittersweet nightshade in my garden, I was so glad since I rarely get the honor of seeing such a unique flower growing in a garden box I never take care of, it has a little black oak growing in it too but I need to transplant it, My junkyard garden is doing well weeds are growing in a nice uniform area, and the spiders made their home in the eyes of my skull


----------



## Spooky1

Our African Lily is beginning to bloom.

lily by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You have such a beautiful yard, kevin - wow!
> 
> DA, one thing you need for growing pumpkins is a fair amount of space and lots of water. Depending on the variety, plan on getting vines that run 20 to 30 feet in length.





RoxyBlue said:


> Here are some threads with a lot of information on growing pumpkins:
> 
> 2012 Pumpkin Grower's Thread
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30561&highlight=pumpkin+growing
> 
> 2010 Pumpkin Growers Thread
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30561&highlight=pumpkin+growing
> 
> 2009 Pumpkin Growers Thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15658&highlight=pumpkin+growing


Thanks roxy. you are beyond awesome!


----------



## Onewish1

Spooky I have an asiatic lily just like that.. mine are no where near blooming yet


----------



## [email protected]

Spooky, why the high-security prison? Deer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Apparently of the three varieties of lilies we have in the butterfly garden, all next to each other, this one is favored by rabbits; hence, the security prison


----------



## kevin242

Nice lily, Spooky, she's a beaut. Keep your eyes peeled for the Asiatic Lily Leaf beetles, they are spreading out all over the Northeast. I've been fighting them with insecticidal soap for three seasons and am losing the battle. They are metallic red, their grubs can completely devour the plant down to the stem and what's worse they cover themselves with their own excrement to avoid being eaten by predators. I am getting close to pulling all of my lilies out...


----------



## Lunatic

Nice color Spooky1.
We lost a a new shrub and a few plantings last year from those cute little rabbits eating them. Soooooo, I grilled them. Bwhaaaa ha ha ha!


----------



## jdubbya

Until today, I never even looked at this thread. Figured I'd throw in some of my humble little garden pics. Small space but Mrs. dubs and I enjoy gardening very much.

The front yard has a small island which holds a Japanese maple and periwinkle.










The front garden hosts a dwarf weeping cherry, three rhodies under the bay window, and an azalea bush, interspersed with red knock out roses.



















The back garden is anchored by an arbor that supports clematis. Some older rhodies along the back fence and a service berry tree fill in the rest.


----------



## jdubbya

Another small garden flanks our back patio. It has a flowering dwarf crabapple, hostas, more knock outs, and a bank of beebalm which attracts hummingbirds like crazy.





































A random lily plant


----------



## jdubbya

Whie I love the summer garden season, I can't wait for the annual die off. This, of course, is when the yard gives way to more sinister beauty!










(I'm sorry. I couldn't resist!):smoking:


----------



## Onewish1

Very pretty


----------



## Hairazor

Jdubbya, your place is a total eye treat!


----------



## dead hawk

that's a beaut, this is a lovely topic fourm so many nice people with so many nice gardens


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love your gardens, JD, and I see Boxer Roxy does, too


----------



## jdubbya

Onewish1 said:


> Very pretty


Thanks!



Hairazor said:


> Jdubbya, your place is a total eye treat!


Thanks HR! I purposely left out the brown spots on the lawn where the dog pees!



dead hawk said:


> that's a beaut, this is a lovely topic fourm so many nice people with so many nice gardens


Thank you.



RoxyBlue said:


> I love your gardens, JD, and I see Boxer Roxy does, too


Roxy is the look out for birds and the killer of ants. Very valuable service she provides!


----------



## [email protected]

kevin242 said:


> Nice lily, Spooky, she's a beaut. Keep your eyes peeled for the Asiatic Lily Leaf beetles, they are spreading out all over the Northeast. I've been fighting them with insecticidal soap for three seasons and am losing the battle. They are metallic red, their grubs can completely devour the plant down to the stem and what's worse they cover themselves with their own excrement to avoid being eaten by predators. I am getting close to pulling all of my lilies out...


Hey Kevin, I hope the beetles don't find my little garden. I've lost 4 out of 5 "starter fish" in my new pond and I don't feel like losing my flowers too! I hatched two egg sacks (puffs?) of preying mantis. Hopefully my little minions will keep the other bugs in check.


----------



## Joiseygal

Love this pic jdubbya because it seems so inviting and I love the section you can sit and admire your beautiful landscape.

Also Stari3 love the pic you just posted!


----------



## Lunatic

Stunning photos jdubbya! Real nice landscape!
Love boxers, too.

Beautiful colors Stari!


----------



## debbie5

almost a week of steady rain = WEEDFEST in my garden! dang flea beetles ate my 2 rows of kale...bastards!


----------



## Lunatic

^^^
I'll bet those beetles are damn healthy...dirty bastards!


----------



## dead hawk

I've dedicated a area for nightshade now so the vine can crawl up the side wall but be controlled at the same time


----------



## kevin242

[email protected] said:


> Hey Kevin, I hope the beetles don't find my little garden. I've lost 4 out of 5 "starter fish" in my new pond and I don't feel like losing my flowers too! I hatched two egg sacks (puffs?) of preying mantis. Hopefully my little minions will keep the other bugs in check.


Those are some nice looking lilies, Stari, sorry about your fish. I have a lot of predation happening in my pond, mainly from raccoons and egrets. Fortunately it's big enough to support a large breeding population. I've given up trying to raise large koi and have opted for simple (and inexpensive) goldfish. Best of luck with your garden minions!


----------



## kevin242

Astilbe makes a great border plant even in full shade with "wet feet".


----------



## Onewish1

so pretty!!!.. just wish it lasted longer.. a friend of mine used to set up a box with a slot in it.. and spray painted the heads after they faded.. LOL.. no I am not kidding


----------



## Lunatic

We take care of our lawn better than anyone else in the neighborhood yet we have more weeds than last year. And...we now have patches of red thread.

No one really cares except me...


----------



## kevin242

Onewish1 said:


> so pretty!!!.. just wish it lasted longer.. a friend of mine used to set up a box with a slot in it.. and spray painted the heads after they faded.. LOL.. no I am not kidding


haha, that's a great idea, I think I'll paint them white! 

Sorry about your lawn, Lunatic, mine has very little actual lawn grass in it. Lots of wood violet, moss and a myriad of other tiny plants. I find that if I mow it enough and squint, it kinda looks like grass...


----------



## RoxyBlue

First toad of the summer - I always like seeing these guys in the garden.

DSCF6342 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6343 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

yeah!!!.. eat them skeeters!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I love little toads and frogs, none at my place, darn!


----------



## Joiseygal

Love the toads Roxy especially since they are better than what I have in my garden. I noticed the cats are starting to use parts of my garden for a litter box. Someone told me sprinkling paprika might get rid of them, but will that hurt my plants?


----------



## Onewish1

no it won't hurt them.. not sure if that works.. I know hot pepper is great for keeping the chipmunks out..

today's pics 
https://picasaweb.google.com/111926...&authkey=Gv1sRgCN2o9qeU4fiadQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Joiseygal

My neighbor used paprika for his yard and it seems to be working. Thanks Onewish I will give it a try. Also the pics are very pretty! Oh and I haven't mulched my yard yet because I am still deciding if that is what I want to do. If I do decide I will see if the mulch will go on sale towards the end of the season!


----------



## Onewish1

mulch is great.. for so many reasons.. we haven't gotten to it yet either.. don't feel bad


----------



## MapThePlanet

Harvested the first bunches of lettuce. Tons of tomato blooms. First cucumber is about 2 inches long....Corn and Sunflowers are about a foot tall....Now if those pesky pumpkins would do their thing!!


----------



## Onewish1

go pumpkins go!!!


----------



## debbie5

I have been gorging myself on peas..they are so good. I mistakenly planted a row of edible pod ones, which aren't my fav. SO MUCH RAIN here, it's been impossible to weed, so I've been pulling weeds & hoeing in between showers.


----------



## Onewish1

been hard doing anything out there this year.. sneaking in planting and weeding when we can.. busted my butt yesterday cleaning up one of my slopes.. the crab grass was nuts over there.. I haven't planted any ground covers or good stuff in that spot yet.. waiting for the tree roots to rot down.. Randy was going to put a retaining wall there to level it out some for me.. usually just mulch the spot heavy and pray it doesn't wash away too quickly.. it's one of the few sunny spots I have so I am going to try and use it wisely


----------



## Lunatic

Onewish1 said:


> it's one of the few sunny spots I have so I am going to try and use it wisely


How about a gravestone and some Lilly's?
......yeah, I wouldn't either.


----------



## Onewish1

Nothing wrong with that!!!! 😈


----------



## Joiseygal

Good Morning! I walked around the garden this morning and just had to take a picture of these pretty flowers! It is funny that I grow so many flowers and I have no idea what half of them are. What are these? They are very tall, so I don't think they are Lillys!?!?


----------



## Lunatic

Beautiful color JG!


----------



## Onewish1

ditch lilies.. they are the lilies that grow on our roadsides
http://allthingsplants.com/plants/view/48484/Ditch-Lily-Hemerocallis-fulva/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also known as daylilies, since each bloom only lasts a day. Fortunately each plant puts out multiple blooms, so you get to enjoy them for a long period of time. When you see them blooming, you know it's officially summer.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Also known as daylilies, since each bloom only lasts a day. Fortunately each plant puts out multiple blooms, so you get to enjoy them for a long period of time. When you see them blooming, you know it's officially summer.


It's the dead heading which is a bitch. It's never ending. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Hairazor

You're supposed to deadhead daylillies? Yikes! I have them around my house and never knew! They were here when I moved in 30 years ago and they just keep growing and spreading (even with no deadheading, although they each only bloom once per season, hmmmm).


----------



## Lunatic

Hairazor said:


> You're supposed to deadhead daylillies? Yikes! I have them around my house and never knew! They were here when I moved in 30 years ago and they just keep growing and spreading (even with no deadheading, although they each only bloom once per season, hmmmm).


That's okay, most people don't do it. Not sure about all daylilies but all of the varieties we have need dead heading. Our day lilies flower all summer.

According to my horticulture wife there are many different types. When the flower dies back and gets ready to fall off just gently pull them off exposing a new bud. I find that if they do not pull off easily you can pull off the new bud. Oops! At least that is what I observed the other day. Day Lillie's are a PITA but adds lots of color.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Lunatic. Mine look exactly like the picture above by Joiseygal. I'll try some deadheading.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for the tip and for identifying them. I love when they bloom they are so pretty!


----------



## [email protected]

I can't believe the name "Ditch Lily". It's like they were trying to come up with the least flattering name they could think of. A friend of mine took it as a challenge to come up with something worse. His name (should he discover a new species) will be "Snot Iris". That should make Ditch Lilies feel a little less self-conscious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a very descriptive name seeing as how you often see them growing along roadside ditches


----------



## [email protected]

I feel bad for them though! I have them all around my house. They ask for so little.....


----------



## niblique71

"You'd better go to Pollen School or you're going to be nothing but a Ditch Lilly!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pictures of a bloom on the Bela Lugosi daylily we just picked up for the garden:

DSCF6351 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6352 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

That is striking Roxy!


----------



## Lunatic

Nice Roxy! Bela Lugosi huh? Cool.


----------



## niblique71

there's something very therapudic about squishing Flea beetles on Eggplant leaves 

Nice pics Roxy.... Beautiful Lilly's


----------



## Onewish1

great color!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh Roxy they are so pretty!


----------



## Joiseygal

I wanted to post a couple of pictures of a pvc type trellis I built to guide my Wisteria tree. It sort of a test and trial because I'm not sure if it will hold up to the weight of the tree. I figure as the pvc gets weighed down I can always add support. I figure I can put a work bench in the middle and use it for making props or a gardening area. It was my cheap build, so I hope it works!

This is the dog area, so that is why I have no grass!


----------



## niblique71

Hi Sharon, Your trellis looks Great. Leave it to a haunter to build a spectacular PVC Structure. As far as weight. The Wisteria will actually add it's own support and structure as it consumes your structure. It will actually be stronger than the structure itself once it's established. However.. be forewarned. Wisteria, while beautiful, is one of the most invasive and destructive and hard to maintain vines known to man. I've seen one vine kill 3 150' tall oak trees in a row by climbing and choking them to death. Now.... the purple flowers that created a fragrant canopy was a spectacular sight, but it was sad to see that 3 hardwood trees had to give their lives for such a view. Just be super vigilant with this sneaky yet beautiful vine.


----------



## Onewish1

I am guilty of planting honeysuckle.. but do keep an eye on it.. for the same reason.. I stay away from trumpet vines even though I love them


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love honeysuckle. Sadly, the one we bought for our garden that was advertised as fragrant has no scent at all. We cut it back to nothing last year, but it's returned for another round. We keep it confined to a small trellis.


----------



## Spooky1

Bela Lugosi has been planted

image_zps74ac303c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsa27877b9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zps890dd470 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Creatures emerge

image_zps0db3ecce by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our other day lilies

image_zps5c65be8d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I agree with Nibby on the wisteria...the pvc should hold, as the vine gets a very strong woody stem after awhile. It constantly wants to grow *up* and octopus out sideways. If you do decide to get rid of it, it takes about 3 years of constantly digging out the leftover side roots to make it totally gone. It also heavily attracts bees. I grew with a wisteria bush int he backyard & think it's beautiful. A neighbor down the street has one about 4 stories up the side of her oak tree....weird to see it draped across the branches like Christmas garland, as it usually blooms before the leaves are all out.

I love daylilies and was collecting them for a while...I had Bela Lugoisis when I first started, but the whole bunch died when there wasn't much snow and I didn't mulch them.


----------



## debbie5

What I thought were ditch lilies up at our camp are actually triple blossom orange lilies of some Japanese variety (I forgot name). Roadsides are full of those beauties blooming right now!


----------



## Onewish1

my coral honeysuckle has no scent.. but it blooms and blooms.. the hummers love it.. I planted another last year that has scent.. and another variegated one this year.. it's just a little thing now .. I planted it in a container (hopefully it will live like that) to grow up my bird feeder pole .. since I can't feed the birds anymore.. it needed a purpose


----------



## Joiseygal

niblique71 said:


> Hi Sharon, Your trellis looks Great. Leave it to a haunter to build a spectacular PVC Structure. As far as weight. The Wisteria will actually add it's own support and structure as it consumes your structure. It will actually be stronger than the structure itself once it's established. However.. be forewarned. Wisteria, while beautiful, is one of the most invasive and destructive and hard to maintain vines known to man. I've seen one vine kill 3 150' tall oak trees in a row by climbing and choking them to death. Now.... the purple flowers that created a fragrant canopy was a spectacular sight, but it was sad to see that 3 hardwood trees had to give their lives for such a view. Just be super vigilant with this sneaky yet beautiful vine.


Thanks Greg! I was hoping the trunk of the tree would hold it's own weight while using the pvc for a guide. I love Wisteria trees and I have to be very careful because I just recently planted three throughout my yard. I check it every day to make sure the vines are going in the direction I want them to. I grew one Wisteria tree in my garden and I will definitely keep a close eye on that one so it doesn't kill any of my plants. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the plants in "Day of the Triffids" were actually wisteria.....:googly:


----------



## [email protected]

You people are making me feel reckless. I just planted 2 Trumpet vines and am enjoying year #2 of my Wisteria. They don't appear to be causing any havoc yet. Meanwhile, they've outlawed bamboo here.


----------



## Onewish1

bamboo.. that would make me panic for sure.. Randy's Aunt had it .. the running kind.. it would pop up all over.. we tried to dig a piece out for my co-worker that wanted it.. and the thing ran at least 10 feet from where it was attached to momma.. just crazy talk


----------



## Joiseygal

My neighbor planted bamboo, but it seems like it is under controlled. It is on the other side of her yard, so I guess that is better for me so I don't get any strays popping up in my yard.


----------



## [email protected]

At first I thought the bamboo restriction was a little weird, but then the news showed how neighbor's yards have been completely overrun with it. When you cut it down, it leaves these pipe-like "spears" sticking up that can impale kids & pets.


----------



## niblique71

It's SOO Ironic you're talking about Bamboo. I've been harvesting stalks for my garden from a local "Over run" Landscape Nursery. The stuff is SUPER COOL if you want to grow it to harvest it because of it's sustainability... but for the average homeowner??? Ummm Well let's say that in 10 years this little 10' by 10' patch of bamboo now smothers about 3 acres. The poles I get from it can be 30' long and REALLY Strong. It's another one of those "Be careful what you Plant" sorta things.... There are ways to control it though...


----------



## Onewish1

oh yeah.. strong and big.. for this small property.. no way!!


----------



## Lunatic

Bamboo is cool looking but boy I'm glad I don't have any. That stuff runs everywhere. It must be contained or holy crap you might have a problem on your hands. I have my own issues with poison ivy but I have it under control. Round Up works pretty well.


----------



## Joiseygal

My tomatoes are looking great, but I'm not sure about how my corn progress is going? It has been two months since I planted it and I only have the stalks growing a little over a foot in a half. Is that good for a two month growing rate? It isn't always in direct sunlight, but it is really the only place I have room for it. My goal is to have that area for a small scare crow area, but I am hoping to at least get the corn to grow five feet tall. I really don't care if I get corn, but it would be kind of cool to be able to cook some corn up.


----------



## Lunatic

Hey JG, 
Silly for me to ask but is the corn getting enough water?


----------



## Joiseygal

Lunatic I believe it is. We had so much rain and than when we didn't get rain I would water it. Maybe a few days I missed watering it, but I think it would be getting enough water.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh no Joiseygal! I've got crabgrass taller than that corn! What could be stunting it? Seems like corn should be taller than that by this point. Cornfields always seem like hot and shadeless places. Maybe you're right to suspect that it isn't getting all of the sun it needs.


----------



## Joiseygal

I had a feeling that my corn was too small! It has to be the location!


----------



## Lunatic

Joiseygal said:


> I had a feeling that my corn was too small! It has to be the location!


Location certainly could be the issue but you'd think there still would be more growth. Maybe there was too much water early on? Does the soil need to be amended with some nutrients? Is the pH okay? I've never grown corn but an old friend of mine lived on a farm and they swore to using manure to add essential nutrients to their soil. He gave me some for my peppers years ago and they did well. My sister in law uses manure in her raised gardens and she gets good growth. You could always ask a local grower for some advice.

Obviously a little too late for this year but maybe try running a test for next year. Try another location as well as the current location after amending the soil and adjusting the pH if necessary. It might help you figure out a solution, especially if you like the current location. I do think corn needs as much sun as possible though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs as pets = free manure for the garden


Just sayin'...


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Dogs as pets = free manure for the garden
> 
> Just sayin'...


OMG... why do I always have to be the bad guy??? Even if it is in the interest of safety.

Roxy, you're NEVER Suppose to put any animal waste from a carnivore or omnivore in gardens or compost. ONLY Manure from Grass or plant eating animals like Cows, Horses, etc. And even then it needs to be very well aged to make it less Nitrogen "Hot". All dogs eat stuff you don't know about and some of it could get passed on to the garden soil. All ya need to do is do a net search and you'll never even consider using Dog or cat poop again anywhere near where a vegetable might be growing now or in the distant future.

Now you can resume your regularly scheduled banter.


----------



## Lunatic

OMG!!!!!
Niblique71 is absolutely right!
Thought everyone knew that.
Good lord! Don't poop in your own garden!


----------



## Onewish1

agreed parasites galore ... not good at all


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess the  wasn't sufficient to make it clear it was a joke

And yes, not for use around food crops. However, we've buried our dog's waste in our yard around non-food plants for years and they are quite happy about it.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> I guess the  wasn't sufficient to make it clear it was a joke
> 
> And yes, not for use around food crops. However, we've buried our dog's waste in our yard around non-food plants for years and they are quite happy about it.


Ya little rascal Roxy!
I saw the emoticon and just wasn't sure. I'm blaming it on Nib for getting me excited. Oh who am I kidding. I can't blame Nib, I just wanted to post something.


----------



## niblique71

My apologies for missing the humor Roxy. I couldn't take a chance.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..I'm blonde, so I could see me putting dog poop in the garden!  Hee...hee..although I have been gardening for awhile, so I do know not to do that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, it's okay, guys, and Niblique, you were totally in the right to point out the potential issues with using dog poop as fertilizer. No apologies necessary


----------



## Joiseygal

I want to thank everyone for the advice. Moving the corn garden is not an option, but maybe I will try more nutrients next year.


----------



## [email protected]

Joiseygal- It looks like we can have a race. I just discovered some corn (maybe?) growing in a potted plant sitting near my bird feeder. There seems to be a sunflower there too. We can see whose grows tallest. (Wagering encouraged.)


----------



## DandyBrit

We have finally just had some rain in the UK after a *17 day heatwave* - not much by US or Aussie standards but a lot for us. The garden plants are looking much happier.


----------



## Onewish1

strange we just passed a heat wave too.. now today I need a snorkel to go to work


----------



## Joiseygal

[email protected]l said:


> Joiseygal- It looks like we can have a race. I just discovered some corn (maybe?) growing in a potted plant sitting near my bird feeder. There seems to be a sunflower there too. We can see whose grows tallest. (Wagering encouraged.)


Ha ha...take a pic of your corn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Corn needs nitrogen and plenty of sun. 
I'm only getting about 6hrs at this point, selling off 3 walnut trees this fall will give me an added 2-3 hrs which will improve everything.
It's been a pretty good year so far ....we'll see what happens with these fairy tale pumpkins.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is the corn & sunflower that the birds planted for me. I can't say for sure it's really corn, but that's the only horse I have in this race.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks like corn to me. I think you have me beat!  Figures I get beat by someone that didn't even know he was planting corn. LOL! :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal

This is why I love my butterfly bush. I really enjoy seeing all the butterflys that enjoy it! Roxy posted on my Facebook that she is also enjoying the butterflies in her garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, that's the guy we've seen in our yard along with many of his friends

I'll have to get a photo to post, but we added another plant this year that draws butterflies, bees, and wasp-like creatures like crazy. Genus name is _Clethra_ and the variety we planted is called "Summersweet". It's a native plant on the east coast and the bottle-brush shaped flowers are wonderfully fragrant.

Speaking of wasps, I suspect this is the monster wasp we've been seeing this year for the first time because of the summersweet in the yard. It's considered beneficial because it captures grasshoppers and katydids as fodder for its egg laying. Fortunately it's not aggressive, although its sting is reputed to pack a punch:

http://www4.uwm.edu/fieldstation/naturalhistory/bugoftheweek/great-black-wasp.cfm


----------



## Hairazor

Joiseygal, that is a stellar pic!


----------



## scareme

Joiseygal said:


> My tomatoes are looking great, but I'm not sure about how my corn progress is going? It has been two months since I planted it and I only have the stalks growing a little over a foot in a half. Is that good for a two month growing rate? It isn't always in direct sunlight, but it is really the only place I have room for it. My goal is to have that area for a small scare crow area, but I am hoping to at least get the corn to grow five feet tall. I really don't care if I get corn, but it would be kind of cool to be able to cook some corn up.


Oh my girl! I've had seed the birds dropped out of the bird feeder get bigger than that. I hope your stalks do get bigger by fall, but I doubt if you'll see any corn. I saw a lot of flooded fields when I was back in Iowa, and the corn was really stunted too. I think it's a combination of too much rain, and not enough sun. But look at the bright side, your butterfly bush is a real stunner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a few photos today - sorry I don't have closer shots of the wasp, but I didn't want to push my luck by testing the "non-aggressive" theory

_Clethra_ "Summersweet"

DSCF6365 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wasp enjoying the blooms. There were several on the plant while I was out there after work today.

DSCF6375 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Big bumblebee on bee balm. These guys are pretty calm and slow moving, so I could get a close shot.

DSCF6373 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A few weeks ago, I shoved an avocado pit into a pot containing a small volunteer Japanese maple and forgot about it. It's about a foot tall now.

DSCF6364 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

I like the summer sweet... pretty neat with the pit!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy it looks like the wasp are really enjoying your flowers!


----------



## Spooky1

Our Lucifer flower is blooming!

image_zps149cb297 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

thought Lucifer was a solid red.. no??


----------



## [email protected]

Cool Lucifer flower! Never heard of that. Check out this hibiscus. It's blooming like crazy.


----------



## Onewish1

ooohh pretty!!.. mine don't grow so great here

here is my Crocosmia lucifer.. never saw color on the petals before


----------



## Joiseygal

So pretty everyone! At the moment I am getting blooms from my Black eyed susans, Rose of Sharon and the balloon flower or cone flower that Allison (Onewish1) gave me. It is so nice to get move color in my green garden on the other side of my yard.


----------



## Lunatic

Cool colors Stari and Onewish! I like those. Will have to show the wife.


----------



## Lunatic

Finally got to mow the lawn after quite a while. Jeezus Christmas, this years climate has been a perfect environment for weeds. What the hell! Hello crabgrass and other obnoxious weeds.


----------



## [email protected]

I had my weed popper out this morning! Die crabgrass, DIE!


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^^Yeah! 
Die bastards, DIE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Onewish1 said:


> thought Lucifer was a solid red.. no??


After you mentioned this, we did a Google search to see what we might have. Haven't pinned it down yet, but it appears ours may have been labelled incorrectly at the nursery. It's definitely Crocosmia, but is likely a bicolor hybrid of some kind, possibly "Bright Eyes".


----------



## Lunatic

Spooky1 said:


> Our Lucifer flower is blooming!
> 
> image_zps149cb297 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Whoa! Missed this the first time. Really love the color!


----------



## Onewish1

It is awesome. .. a stand out for sure


----------



## [email protected]

This is something called a Mexican Shell Flower. It comes back every year, but the flowers burst open and fade in about one day. I wish they would stick around.


----------



## Onewish1

oh I love those.. grew them a couple of times.. not enough blooms and they were not hardy for me... but great rainbows of color.. those blooms are just beautiful


----------



## Copchick

I was doing some weeding t he other day and as I got closer to my Lily of the Valley patch I noticed what looked like the World's Tiniest Pumpkin. Apparently it's a seed pod from the LOTV flower stalk.


----------



## Onewish1

that's awesome!!!


----------



## [email protected]

OMG, that even make Joiseygal's corn look huge!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, that is absolutely adorable, CC


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few things blooming at the moment:

Toad lily - this is the plant Scareme sent us last year. It's multiplying.

20131019 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

20131019a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mums

20131019c by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

20131019b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our strawberry plants are also still putting out blooms and berries, which the slugs are doing their best to keep up with


----------



## Onewish1

love the color of the toad lily.. and that neon mum is great


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Onewish When we saw the red/yellow mum at the nursery, we had to have it (actually, we had to have two). It's very striking so we hope they both survive and flourish.


----------



## Copchick

This is from Scareme's toad lily she sent earlier this year. I was so pleased that it bloomed this year.










I can't locate the name tag for this rose but it the most fragrant, perfect rose I had this year. I had to hold it's bloom up for the picture it was so heavy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme's toad lilies are everywhere! I think it's a plot to, like, take over or something:jol:

They are a cool looking plant when they bloom.


----------



## scareme

That is a beautiful close-up of the toad lily. And Roxy is right. I do plan to spread my toad lily's all over the world. And soon I will be known as Toad Lily Laurie (as in Johnny Appleseed). My sister says it never works out well when people give themselves a nickname, so I'll probably just be known as that nut case. It's perfect for haunters in that it blooms in October. 
And I love your rose. It looks so perfect you could enter it in a flower show. Is that a kind that blooms all summer, or a fall bloomer? And often the pretty roses don't have a scent. How great that this one does.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - the rose blooms in early summer and early fall. Fragrant each time. This was my best rose this year, not one bug bite or puncture. When I cut the flower, the scent was throughout my kitchen and dining room. I no longer get roses just for their beauty, it must have a scent.


----------



## Joiseygal

I can't wait for spring! I am itching to do some landscaping and gardening!!!!


----------



## Onewish1

No doubt!!!


----------



## debbie5

I may just go nuts waiting for the snow to melt. I'm not starting *any* plants inside (they dont' do well, ever)....I have my garden all sketched out...can't wait!


----------



## Onewish1

yeah the time change will help me that's for sure.. always a sign of the warmth to come soon!!


----------



## Lunatic

Suffering a little cabin fever myself. Can't wait to get past the snow and the ugly early spring season. I got a stick and branch convention on my front lawn poking out of the snow. It's kind of hard for me not to be able to pick that crap up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our daffodils and crocuses are starting to show signs of life. Fortunately the layer of snow we currently have on the ground has one good thing going for it - it's protecting the emerging greenery from the rather bitter cold air.


----------



## Copchick

My daffodils and crocuses just started too. The snowdrops are budding and ready to open anyday now.

Looking around the garden on this sunny warm day, I noticed that I have alot of snowdrops to thin out. Would anyone care for any? They spread so quickly and are really hardy and one of the first signs of life coming back to the garden. I also spotted some irises popping up where I had thrown them (missing my compost) I don't know what the color they are and it looks to be about 6 or so rhizomes/plants.

If you want any snowdrops or the irises, pm me with your address.


----------



## scareme

I would love some. Bur I don't want to be a hog if anyone else wants some too.


----------



## Onewish1

We are a ways off yet .. pictures please


----------



## Copchick

Onewish, the buds are still tight, but I found pictures on the internet. Though they are an early bloom, they survive a snowfall. They are fast to multiply. I probably won't dig any up at least until the end of March. They'll have already bloomed, but you'll have the bulbs for next season. I'm finding them all over the place!


----------



## Onewish1

oh sorry.. just can't wait to see yours... I have some.. but they are all still buried under snow ... I do know what they are.. just getting excited to see some blooms!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well the sun is shinning and things are popping out all over here, where I live. We have a winter Camellia tree that is just starting to bloom now. There are also non bearing fruit cherry trees starting to bloom around here as well.

Below is a picture of what it's like in full bloom walking around our state capitol in which your seeing one side of the park area in front of the building. 
*_
_*









And here is an areal view from the top of the dome at the capitol looking north onto the plaza area.

*_









_*In the next couple of weeks this is what it will look like here and pretty much last most of the springtime!*_


----------



## Onewish1

So pretty!!!


----------



## scareme

Very pretty Troll. I looks like all the Bartlett Pears around here, except the pears are white. 

If anyone want some prickly pear cactus, I'm sharing some. My plants are dropping pieces on the lawn because they are getting so full. You are suppose to be able to eat the pear, but I've never tried it. And they say it makes good jelly.


----------



## DandyBrit

Years ago at work someone who had been on hols to the States brought some prickly pear jelly sweets in. I was the only one who would eat them and I have to say they were actually very nice.


----------



## scareme

I guess I'll have to get brave enough to try it too. You made me think of a lady I know. I took a gardening class and she was in my group. She was grey haired, about 5 foot tall and ditzy as they come. I loved her. We were talking about traveling and she told us when she went to England, they asked if she was bringing in any plants. She answered yes. She said they went all through all of her luggage and carry on, and it took a long time. Finally they asked her, where are the plants. She said, I don't have any plants. When asked why she said she did earlier, she said, Oh did I, I have no idea why I would have said that. She told us the customs agents were quite mad at her. I told her she was lucky they let her in at all. I think the fact she was a little old grey haired lady helped. lol


----------



## Hairazor

Troll Wizard, those shots are Beautiful!

Scareme, I think I would like your ditzy little old lady


----------



## scareme

She was a doll. And she gave me seeds for some pink flocks that reseed themselves. I love flowers that come back without me having to do anything. My sunflowers are that way, except sometimes they reseed the lawn too.


----------



## Copchick

I took some pics of a couple of clusters of snowdrops; first sign of life in my flower beds! They're not quite fully open, but that's a-okay with me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice photo, makes me feel like there's hope.


----------



## scareme

Beautiful, Copchick. A kiss of spring!


----------



## Onewish1

hope for sure!!.. woo hoo.. thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shots Copchick


----------



## Bone Dancer

I havent done much with my flower gardens the past couple years and I miss seeing the spring flowers that come up early like crocus and grape hyacinths and later the daffodils and tulips. A few years ago I put in over one hundred tulips. That spring the deer came in and ate all down to the ground. Grrrrrr But then I didnt have Frank at the time. He liked to hide up in the trees and spring down on the deer. Nothing like finding a dead deer left at your door.


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like Frank is good security for your garden. Damn deer.


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah I have to spray tulips with liquid fence or they would not have a chance. . Ugh deer


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick - Nice pics!!!

Now that the snow has melted in the yard, the crocus are blooming, the tulips and daffodils are breaking through. Yes, there is hope!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice snowdrops!

I expect we'll see at least a few daffodils starting to bloom soon. They're coming up along with the crocuses.


----------



## Lunatic

Nice snowdrops CC!
I still got snow in my yard....WHAT THE HELL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

First to appear in the yard are the yellow crocuses. Purple ones are soon to follow.

DSCF6773 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6774 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

That yellow is a day brightener, Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Roxy and Spooky1 have spring!!! They sure are pretty!


----------



## Onewish1

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the photos Roxy, at least there is spring some where on this desolate ball of ice and snow.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, not bragging but we had daffodils a few weeks ago and my hybrid magnolia is in full bloom. My Daphne has been blooming since mid February and the scent puts even Gardenias to shame. If you ever want a wonderful shrub, bang for your bloom and a heavenly scent...Daphne...all the way!!!


----------



## Onewish1

Shoot my daffs are just starting to poke up. . Now going to get snowed on again


----------



## Spooky1

We're due to get some more snow on Tuesday too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Figured I'd get a shot of the purple crocuses before they get covered with snow:

DSCF6779 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This guy is yelling because he just found out it's going to snow AGAIN!

DSCF6783 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lunatic

Roxy, 
I fear those crocuses will croak by Wednesday! I too am supposed to get some of the white stuff. Oh well...its spring....right?


----------



## deadSusan

I'm pretty sure I saw a forecast that said it was supposed to be over 50 degrees today. But it was snowing two hours ago! It will be fun to see what it's like when I leave work today! Sunshine? Snow?


----------



## Onewish1

Some crazy weather for sure.. love all the pics!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

It is so nice to see flowers blooming! I can't wait to be able to get my hands dirty. We are suppose to get snow today also. I want to be able to get outside to cut the dead off some of my flowers so they have a chance to grow before it starts to get warmer. I hate working outside when it is cold though. Oh well let us just hope this is the last of the snow and we can start preparing for all the beautiful flowers.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Wind is blowing here, with some rainfall. Cherry blossoms are falling from the trees and it's snowing pink flakes all over the place. I guess you could call it Spring snowflakes!*_


----------



## Onewish1

Ugh


----------



## Spooky1

Crocuses now

crocus in snow by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

oh geeze.. just starting to see grassy spots here now.. soon soon!!!.. the snow that we might have gotten today blew out to sea.. thank goodness


----------



## RoxyBlue

The crocuses survived the snow - yay! Purple ones are going strong and the striped ones have made an appearance.

DSCF6786 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6784 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Love the striped !!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy good to hear your flowers survived. I agree with Onewish1 that the striped one is so pretty and my favorite! We actually have some nice weather and I was able to be cut the dead flowers off of my bushes. I see some slow growth, but at least it is a sign of spring!


----------



## Copchick

The past two days have been so warm and sunny. I cleaned up the flower beds and was so surprised and happy to see that there are so many things peaking their heads up. I took a couple of pics of the two shades of purple crocuses that I have. The honey bees were really enjoying the flowers!

Yesterday I went to Lowe's and overdosed on pansies and primroses!


----------



## Onewish1

Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, the last shot with the bee is spectacular


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the pansies! Our pansies are starting to green up and we have one little bloom so far. The ones that were in pots, though, might be lost because of the harsh winter.

First daffodil blooms:

DSCF6788 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Purple and white irises that I forgot I planted:

DSCF6790 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6792 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of our dragons enjoying the crocus blooms and sunlight:

DSCF6795 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

amazing how far ahead of me you are.. my daffs are just poking up from the ground.. love the ret. iris!!


----------



## Copchick

My daffodils are just poking up too, Onewish. I'm jealous Roxy, I love the smell of daffodils!
That white iris is pretty.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still snow


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy lives in a warmer climate so she sees flowers before we do, but after this winter you wouldn't think so! Anyway really enjoying seeing the pretty flowers Roxy and Copchick! I can't wait to start on my garden. I think this weekend I might start the cleaning process! That will be a two day job by itself!


----------



## Onewish1

woo hoo!!!
https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/5999300521097135665?authkey=CPWJqp7twfT2bw


----------



## Copchick

Good pics Onewish! I love pussy willows.


----------



## Onewish1

thanks.. they are Randy's favorite trees

edit -- the last 2 are harry harry lauder's walking stick / contorted filbert trees


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Good pics Onewish! I love pussy willows.


That plant makes me cringe - lol.

I've been landscaping airing the house. My house came with a single lace bark elm and a bunch of meadow grass. I built a planter in front of the house with Rumblestone. Filled it in with soil then started off with Hummingbird Bushes (Texas Fire Bush?) and some Chinese Plum Fringe Flower Bushes.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - pictures?


----------



## Joiseygal

Onewish1 your pictures are hope for our area! I still don't have any flowers popping up, but I do see signs of life! I have my first trip to Gasko's Farm in two weeks to purchase flowers. I plan on getting more long grass and vines. I've been looking at getting more Wisteria and maybe morning glories. I plan on building a overhang that will support my vines as shelter. I have been looking for cheap ways to go about this and I have come up with a few that I hope to fit my budget.


----------



## Onewish1

I will check.. might have some MG seeds for you


----------



## Joiseygal

Onewish1 Thanks! Too bad you are so far because the place I go to for plants is really cheap! Not only are the prices great, but the plants are top quality.


----------



## Onewish1

Not that far.. can take a ride


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty wisteria, Joiseygal. That's a plant you have to watch, though, because I think it can take over your yard faster than a herd of triffids chasing a bunch of drunken partygoers.

Saw our little resident chipmunk for the first time today in the backyard. Couldn't get a picture because he moves like the wind. The plants were more cooperative

White crocus, the last of the crocuses to appear:

DSCF6802 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Daffodils now blooming:

DSCF6801 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Strawberry plants are starting to revive:

DSCF6797 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

\


----------



## Onewish1

So pretty


----------



## scareme

Onewish, when I trim my Harry Lauder's walking stick, I take the branches to a local park center that has flower arrangement classes. They use the branches in the arrangement. I've also taken them to a local florist. I hate for anything to go to waste.

Joiseygal, I have a pergola like that. My problem is that it is in the shade. Anyone know any vines that grow well in shade? 

Lord H, it sounds like your place is turning out really nice. I agree, pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hang on ladies... let me gather the best looking ones... LOL, that coupon gambling scene in Mr. Mom just passed through my mind.


----------



## Joiseygal

Onewish1 we can take a ride to Gasko's. Let me see if Karen would like to go. Can you go on a weekday?


----------



## Onewish1

would have to be Saturday or Sunday


----------



## scareme

Onewish, I just checked out your light shows. I think it is so cool you do one for the Fourth of July too. I love the decorations you put out. Did you make the cut outs yourself? Of course, every picture I'm looking at I'm checking out the plants in the background. You have a beautiful place there.


----------



## Onewish1

would love to take credit for the cut outs.. we bought them from a guy not far in PA.. his wife made them.. passed away and he didn't want them anymore.. the Halloween & 4th of July cut outs.. the price we paid were not worth the ply wood they are on.. and thank you.. the house is not my dream home .. wish it was flatter.. but we do what we can.. I usually do a small Easter display.. after this winter I am not feeling it.. going to skip it this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought some black sunflower seeds can not wait to get them planted and see how they turn out


----------



## Onewish1

They are always deer and squirrel food at our house. . Gave up on trying


----------



## Lord Homicide

Joiseygal said:


> Onewish1 your pictures are hope for our area!


Thought Jersey was the garden state?


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah supposed to be


----------



## Onewish1

woo hoo hellebore buds!!!
https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/6000057634510634097?authkey=CLTp8u6n76S-Fw


----------



## Copchick

Good for you Onewish! Mine are still a little tight. I like the uniqueness of the Harry Lauder's Walking Stick; of course for the twisted looking branches, but I also like the catkins hanging down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to like the walking stick until I saw how many Japanese beetles it attracted at one of the local nurseries That's why it isn't one of the plants in our garden.


----------



## Onewish1

they sway nicely in the breeze too


----------



## Onewish1

oh Roxy.. I never see any JB on them.. I have 3


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I've never had any JB on mine either. And I've had it 10 years.

My lilacs are blooming. I'm going to bring some in the house. I know this probably looks pretty scraggly to you northern growers, but it is really hard to grow lilacs here. I must have planted 8 bushes before I finally got one to grow. I have to really baby this one along. 


















You can see my peonys off to the side have buds already.


----------



## Onewish1

Aaahhhhh.. wish I could smell them


----------



## Copchick

I love lilacs! Your look great Scareme. 

Anyone have any suggestions to get them to bloom? I've had bushes planted for over ten years, one purple the other white. I've heard pruning the roots, but I'm hesitant without knowing it will work. I'm open for any suggestions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Might be a case of not enough sunlight (they need at least 6 hours a day) or too much nitrogen (if it's planted in a grassy area that gets fertilizer made for grass, you'll get good foliage but no blooms). They also like alkaline soil.

Age of the plant is also a possible cause for a lack of blooms, but you've had yours long enough for blooming to be going full throttle. And like azaleas, timing of pruning affects the blooms since lilacs set blooms on old wood.

We had a lilac in our yard when we bought our house and I believe it faded and died within a year after we moved in. Our moving in, of course, was in no way responsible for its demise:jol:

As for the roots, I did see this on one web site: _"If none of the above situations apply to your lilac, you can try something we commonly do to wisteria that doesn't bloom - give the plant a little stress. Using a sharp shovel, insert the blade into the ground about a foot from the base of the lilac bush. Cut down, severing the roots on two sides of the plant."_


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I love lilacs! Your look great Scareme.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions to get them to bloom? I've had bushes planted for over ten years, one purple the other white. I've heard pruning the roots, but I'm hesitant without knowing it will work. I'm open for any suggestions.


I would say lack of sunlight. My sister had her plants in shade and they never did bloom. Our lilac bushes in Iowa were planted when the house was built. Some of the trunks are the size of a small tree. They get sun all day, and bloom like crazy.



Onewish1 said:


> Aaahhhhh.. wish I could smell them


When my husband an I first married we lived in Texas, and I was so homesick. One day he came to pick me up from work and he had the mail with him. I opened a letter from Mom, and she had enclosed a picture of the lilacs. I had tears in my eyes and I sniffed the picture. I said, "Oh, the smell!" and Rick snapped, "I never farted, you can't blame the smell on me." lol That's right ladies, he's mine.


----------



## Copchick

They get enough sunlight, they're old enough, I haven't pruned them for about five years and I haven't fertilized the yard in about 4 years. It's funny, there is a very old patch of lilac bushes near an old foundation that has long ago fallen from an old dwelling near my camp. These lilacs are in part sun/part shade and bloom profusely. That really ticks me off! I keep threatening my shrubs, telling them if they're not gonna bloom, they're taking up space for something that will give me pretty smelling blooms and I'm cutting them all down to the ground. They've called my bluff and I can hear them snickering.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if you need to go for the root chop, then, CC. That'll show 'em


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm starting to see buds on my bushes!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:confusedkin:I have a wild Wisteria that has taken hold....and sent out about a million shoots up...dang...it.... My weekend is planned...full of pulling briars and wisteria weed roots....DANG IT!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well Saturday morning, I'm taking the wife down to Fred Meyer's to participate in the annual Fred Meyer Fuchsia Sale, which they've been doing now for what seems like forever! As most people know they are part of Kroger Foods now, but they still maintain their name, here in the West! It starts at 7am here so I need to get to bed so I can get some sleep, so to tackle a few people there in the morning!

It's like a freaking Black Friday around here when the doors open in the garden section area, if your not carefull you could get run over! Oh well, that plants are sold really cheap and you get a lot for the money! But I will make sure I have my suit of armor on at all times while we're there!
*_


----------



## Onewish1

oh boy.. that must be a heck of a thing.. I love fuchsia flowers too!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toad lilies sprouting:

DSCF6812 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Yellow & white daffodils:

DSCF6811 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mostly white daffodils:

DSCF6806 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Purple rhododendron getting into full bloom mode:

DSCF6808 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The astilbe I have in a large pot on the front porch survived the bitter weather. I'm seeing some greenery just beginning to appear.


----------



## Onewish1

woo hoo.. look at all the pretties!!!


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Your Rhod's bloomed already? Nice colors on all of your flowers. My toad lily's haven't started yet. These past couple of days put a good growth spurt on some things, really fast growth. I gathered 8 bags of leaves and other debris from more clean up today. I'm pooped. This past winter came so early that I didn't get a chance to get the leaves up, so now I"m paying for it. I noticed the trees around the neighborhood are starting to green up too. Lol, got a little sun burned today too, not too bad though, it feels good.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Anyone know about complete Loropetalum care? Establishment... watering.... etc...


----------



## Zurgh

Roseplosion!


----------



## Onewish1

so pretty!!!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Anyone know about complete Loropetalum care? Establishment... watering.... etc...


I'm not familiar with that one Lord H. Not sure of the variety you've got, but here's a link I found on the net that may help: 
http://www.absolutewonder.com/loropetalum.html

Zurgh - Those are some beautious roses. I can almost smell 'em!


----------



## Onewish1

more from me

https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/6003021870600244945?authkey=CMihsK2ZiKr9gwE


----------



## Zurgh

Gorgeous pics, Onewish!


----------



## Copchick

Nice Hellebores Onewish!


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks.. just wished they faced up


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've got some cool alien-looking blooms, Onewish


----------



## Onewish1

Those would be the hellebores


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I'm not familiar with that one Lord H. Not sure of the variety you've got, but here's a link I found on the net that may help:
> http://www.absolutewonder.com/loropetalum.html


They are plum delights. We are on well water, which I think is loaded with sulfur (based on smell of neighbor's non-soften water). The spigots on the side of the house are behind the pressure tank but in front of the softening system (I'm pretty sure). Been using liquid seaweed, Superthrive... Anything to keep these plants going. It's BS because they are $30 a pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

More things unfolding in the yard:

Redbud is starting to bloom:

DSCF6814 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6815 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cherry tree is also starting to bloom:

DSCF6819 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bee balm is coming up in the butterfly garden. These plants get close to five feet in height when fully grown and the bees love the blooms. They spread via underground runners, so they can easily take over a garden space if they aren't kept in check with judicious removals.

DSCF6818 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

love love love the red bud!!.. the bee balm is pretty behaved here.. usually clumps nice


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Roxy that Redbud is gorgeous. It just screams SPRING!


----------



## Joiseygal

Everyone's pictures looks great! I love the rose pics Zurgh. Very pretty! Copchick I was reading past post on this thread and I realized you said you are having trouble with your lilacs. I have two bushes with flowers that blooms and the one on the far left of the garden got a lot sun and the one on the far right got little sun because of the Willow tree growing above it. The both grew pretty good, but the the left bush grew a little faster because it did get exposed to more sunlight. I would have to trim that bush often, so it would even out the other side. When my tree fell down during the storm now I don't have to trim the left one as often, but seeing how well it grew after I trimmed it than I decided to do it to both. Now they both are growing very well because of the sun light and trimming.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just picked up some gallon size containers of various tomato plants @ $1.99 each. Really a great buy! Each container had at least 4 starts in them. Going to plant them tomorrow! *_


----------



## Onewish1

that's a great deal!!


----------



## Copchick

Joiseygal - I'm up for any advice. Thanks! I love lilacs, but they bloom everywhere but my yard.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> They are plum delights. We are on well water, which I think is loaded with sulfur (based on smell of neighbor's non-soften water). The spigots on the side of the house are behind the pressure tank but in front of the softening system (I'm pretty sure). Been using liquid seaweed, Superthrive... Anything to keep these plants going. It's BS because they are $30 a pop


You should look into water retention with your plants. Mulching, organic matter mixed in the soil, misting. The less you can rely on supplementing rainfall the better especially with your water. Here's a link that has some suggestions. http://www.wikihow.com/Protect-Your-Garden-During-a-Harsh-Summer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Talked to the dude that sold it to me... Evidently I'm watering it too much. Once a week is good enough especially during establishment.


----------



## Lunatic

Just mowed my lawn for the first time this year...
IN YOUR FACE, OLD MAN WINTER! IN YOUR FACE!!!!
We've had a slow start in the northeast but things are finally growing. Yay!


----------



## Onewish1

LOL. . Ya.. in your face!!!


----------



## Bethene

I agree, in your face, old man winter!! 
we have no leaves on any trees in my yard, walking in the park a few things are starting to bud, my daffodils are blooming now,, and a few other flowers peeking out,, but it is still only in the 50 degree range for highs, some days colder. some warmer,, so can not wait for it to warm up enough to get going out side, could start a bit of weeding,, just to be out side for a bit!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just have to say, the sweetie-sweetkins Scareme sent me some Toad Lily's last year...and they are so brave, they peeked their head up weeks ago....last year they were beautiful, but I bet this year they are going to be spectacular!! I'm not going to divide them until they take over my yard!
I'll post pictures then...


----------



## scareme

Glad to hear your toad lilys are popping up. It shouldn't take long for them to cover your yard, then the state, then the country, and then world domination. (evil laugh) I bought a yellow one this year, I can't wait to see what it does. 

My azaleas are all blooming. They just fill the bushes with color. I wish they lasted longer. I talked with Paul James, (remember Gardening by the Yard?) He said he didn't grow them because he didn't want to give that much room to something that blooms that short of a time.


----------



## Onewish1

Loved that show.. sometimes I feel the same.. but any color this time of year is good


----------



## scareme

Onewish1 said:


> Loved that show.. sometimes I feel the same.. but any color this time of year is good


Remember when the G in HGTV stood for gardening? Both my sis and I have written to the network asking for more gardening shows. All we got back was the same form letter saying they cater to the majority of the audience. I wish there was a network for gardeners. There are so many out there I can't believe there is no audience.


----------



## Copchick

Do you remember a gardening show called "Gardening Naturally" with Eliot Coleman and Barbara Damrosch? They had 52 shows starting in 1993. I just loved watching them. He influenced me with composting and such. I wish the show was back on or they would release DVD's. 

I agree Scareme, they took out the "G" in HGTV. Maybe you should buy a network and produce gardening shows and haunt shows.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok my Butterfly bush was so pretty last year and attracted so many butterflies. I was told I should of trimmed it low, but since I didn't will it be ok? I don't remember if this was a really late bloomer? It still doesn't have buds!


----------



## Onewish1

mine look the same .. I didn't trim mine down either.. not too many 50 degree days in Feb so I didn't do it.. it will be fine.. the reason you hack it low is to keep the truck small.. and it will be fuller and more compact.. it will be taller and the base will get fatter.. can always do it next year just need a bigger tool to cut it


----------



## Blackrose1978

It looks like I might be doing just container gardening this year. Since everything is still up in the air about possibly getting a bigger house I just don't see the point of doing my normal garden if we are just going to up and move in the next month or so. Has anyone tried to grow pumpkins in a container?


----------



## Onewish1

I never did.. not enough sun.. but would love to hear your results


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joisey, you can still prune it back a bit - they don't need it every year, but as Onewish noted above, you'll have a more compact, fuller looking plant if you do. Blooms occur on new growth anyway, so the old stuff can go.

We may have lost ours this year because of the severe winter. Butterfly bushes do tend to wake up later than other plants, so we're still doing the "wait and see" before pulling the plug on the plant.

Other than that, we have lily-of-the-valley bustin' out all over, peonies coming up, one dogwood in bloom and the other working up to it, and hostas/mums/daylilies coming up. The lawn looks absolutely lush.


----------



## Onewish1

Roxy if you need a replacement let me know.. we usually have lots of volunteers. . Can't guarantee color but we always have some I dig up


----------



## Joiseygal

I love that butterfly bush! I just hope it is a late bloomer!


----------



## Onewish1

can usually see some new growth on the branches.. mine is just starting to show some green


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for the update Onewish1. I will take a closer look in the next couple of days to see if I am getting any growth. Also thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the offer, Onewish. We'll see what this one does, but the bigger problem is that the spot is getting shadier every year due to the trees we have, so a butterfly bush is just not going to thrive there anymore.

Here are some shots from today. Got some strawberry plants moved from the ground (where the slugs get the fruit) to pots (where the slugs still seem to get the fruit), planted two tomato plants, and am trying two pepper plants this year.

DSCF6834 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6828 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6829 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6831 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6832 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Variegated azalea in bloom:

DSCF6838 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Zombie gnomes protecting the garden from evil slugs:

DSCF6836 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Love the gnomes!! And your azalea!!.. birds or slugs always get my strawberries too


----------



## Copchick

My butterfly bushes are still sleeping too, Joiseygal. Mine were beautiful last year. I wanted the "Dark Knight", a really deep purple, but they were all sold out so I got the lighter purple and a white one. They bloomed all summer and were so full of flowers. Can't wait to see them start to green up too!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I agree Scareme, they took out the "G" in HGTV. Maybe you should buy a network and produce gardening shows and haunt shows.


HGTV2 - Halloween Garden Television (duh.. lol!)

My plant list and quantities & status:
*(41) Elaeagnus Ebbingei:* all except one are in good health.
*(4) Loropetalum "Plum Delight":* on the rebound from death.
*(8) Compact Fire Bush:* growing.
*(8) Coral Bells (plum colored):* growing.
*(2 potted) Coral Bell Marmalade:* I think they are growing.
*(4) Husker Reds:* fixin to bloom _SWEET!_
*(12) Ajuga:* don't know, the wind knocks the hell out of them.
*(12) Dwarf Mondo Grass:* growing and supposedly invincible.

*(25) Green Ash saplings:* all are about 2 feet tall. New growth when the deer don't eat them. I will eat the deer come bow season.
*(25) Pecan saplings:* Slow growth about a foot tall. I will be dead (or realistically 65) before they are decent looking trees.

*(1) Lace Bark Elm:* came with the house, pretty big and alive.

Loropetalum Plum Delight impending doom problem solved... water more. Good God! "Once established" it is drought tolerant. I cannot find anywhere on the internet what approx establishment periods are for anything I have.


----------



## Copchick

Sooo, I have a hillside approximatley 25' by 20' that has Ivy covering it. It was already established when I bought the house many years ago. I absolutely hate this ivy. I have weeds coming up through thin areas caused by the gas company making upgrades to their system and they had heavy equpiment moving over it which damaged and thinned it, creating perfect conditions for weeds to grow. Also due to the harsh winter, the ivy leaves are all brown. I know it's not all dead, it will come back, unfortunately. 

Has anyone had to remove a large area of ivy? What did you do to get rid of it? 

Being that it's hard to kill, my train of thought is doing it in patches of 3 foot strips going down the hillside. Just getting in there and pulling the vines and getting as much root as I can using a dividing fork and pick ax. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Lunatic

@Copchick,

I would use Roundup and wait for it to die off then remove it. It will be easier to pull it out once it dies back. You might be able to rake it out using a steel rake. If not, by hand.
After cleaning it out you can plant whatever you want right afterwards. 

If you want to grow grass, I would mix some grass seed into some good screened loam....I do this in a large wheel barrow. Then spread it evenly in the area, firm up the soil a bit by using a lawn roller(tamping or walking on it), then water it in. Water every day if needed for a couple weeks.


----------



## Joiseygal

Lord Homicide I like your response about your deer eating from your garden! Lol.....

CopChick good luck with that ivy problem. I actually want to grow vines but Wisteria and this is the PVC trellis I hope will do the job to guide it and hold it up! We will see...gulp! pS still no growth from my butterfly bush!


----------



## Onewish1

One of mine is not showing any growth yet either Sharon


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Has anyone had to remove a large area of ivy? What did you do to get rid of it? Suggestions?


A shovel and hard work.... or, use your charm to get a dude to do it for you.



Joiseygal said:


> Lord Homicide I like your response about your deer eating from your garden! Lol.....


LOL, I live just outside the city limits and, although it is not illegal to fire weapons off the back porch, it would be illegal to hunt within proximity of buildings. That and pissing the neighbors off. I think I'll hang a string of bells low to the ground so they bang around in the wind. If that doesn't work... anyone like venison jerky? I can hunt from the bathroom with my bow! Tricky shot from the can but I am sure I can do it - LOL.


----------



## Onewish1

Jerky is always a good thing


----------



## ATLfun

I took this nice photo of my azaleas in bloom the other day. They are suppose to be the twice a year blooming variety, but the second blooming is underwhelming.

What I like most about them, is that they bloom about three weeks after all of my other azaleas. So it is like a two stage azalea attack.

I have also included a pic of my mailbox in bloom. The lillies at the bottom have not opened up, but the vine is looking pretty. I also have some sort annual plant at the bottom which sprouts kind of like broccoli and turns red in the fall.

Amazing to me how much creepier my mailbox looks in my video at night with a giant spider on top of it.


----------



## Onewish1

Pretty! !


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice landscaping. Does the mailman carry an epi pen??

I heard azaleas are pain in the ass plants to grow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> I heard azaleas are pain in the ass plants to grow.


Might depend on where you live. We've never had a problem growing them, although they do need acid soil - easy to address with the proper fertilizer.


----------



## Copchick

Nice flowers Atlfun!


----------



## ATLfun

Lord Homicide said:


> Nice landscaping. Does the mailman carry an epi pen??


Did I plant a dangerous vine? My only requirements were that it be a perennial and have a flowering component. Some of my neighbors have nicer flowering mail box vines, but they die every winter.

Thanks for the nice words everyone. I consider myself more of a landscaper than a gardener, but I do try and have something blooming throughout the spring/summer. Most of the lilies (which my wife loves to plant) should be blooming pretty soon, and then the crepe myrtles should kick in full force during the heat of the summer.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, ATLfun...that pond setting with the flowers looks beautiful!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ...easy to address with the proper fertilizer.


That's what they said with my loropetalums... and they came near the brink of death. I have NO GREEN THUMB.



ATLfun said:


> Did I plant a dangerous vine?


LOL no, I'm thinking bees buzzing around as they reach in... A dangerous vine would be poison oak!!


----------



## Onewish1

Lord Homicide said:


> Nice landscaping. Does the mailman carry an epi pen??
> 
> I heard azaleas are pain in the ass plants to grow.


I have a bunch of azaleas.. easy peasy here.. just trim them after blooming.. and chuck some used coffee grinds in there once in a while


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do coffee grinds work on everything? I am all about throw it in the ground and walk away from it.

Tally up my count above - I don't need that many extra mouths to feed.


----------



## Onewish1

yes they work on everything.. everywhere I put them.. worms will follow.. always good


----------



## Onewish1

some pics from me

https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/6013093421047727409?authkey=CPzm6tnj-cOX1gE


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Onewish said about earthworms - they love coffee grounds.

Love the bleeding heart and columbine!


----------



## Hairazor

Onewish1, you have some lovely going on. Are the pics from this year already?


----------



## Onewish1

Yep all from the last couple of days


----------



## ATLfun

Onewish1 said:


> some pics from me
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/6013093421047727409?authkey=CPzm6tnj-cOX1gE


Nice large area of creeping phlox (or something similar) and I like your irises (or something similar). My grandmother use to have a gas heated greenhouse back in the 60's and 70's and she absolutely loved her irises.

I am not an expert which is why I leave myself wiggle room on the descriptions.


----------



## Onewish1

You got them both. . Phlox and iris! :thumbup:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Onewish1 said:


> yes they work on everything.. everywhere I put them.. worms will follow.. always good


Do I just dump them on the ground or till it in the soil somehow?

** IMPORTANT QUESTION ** How to repair tree?
I accidentally got the weed eater too close to a green ash. The trunk is about 1/2 diameter and the tree is about 2' tall. The tree was not cut in half but about an inch of skin all around the trunk was stripped off. How do I repair or bandage this wound? It is the best looking one I have and would like to save it.

Over the past few days, we received about 3.5" of rain. I inspected all my plants thoroughly last night. Everything is looking decent except for one elaeagnus, which died, due to subterranean caliche directly next to the root ball (I think).


----------



## RoxyBlue

LH, do a Google search on how to repair girdled tree damage and you might find some suggestions. The outlook is not good because removal of bark all the way around a tree in a strip interrupts the flow of nutrients and water.


----------



## Joiseygal

Onewish very nice pics of your flowers! I hope to get some pics soon, but I seriously have to do some weeding and mulching! AltFun love the pond pic!


----------



## ATLfun

Onewish1 said:


> You got them both. . Phlox and iris! :thumbup:


Alright!!!!!!!!!! High FIVE!!!!


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks Sharon!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here's my tree ring. This tree was the only plant on the property (minus grass and weeds).

Plants:
- Ajuga (next to the block)
- Coral Bells (plum colored plants)
- Husker Reds (bloomed)

Temp drip system.

Block is Rumble Stone (cafe scheme). No masonry experience needed. Set the base course on a bed of quickcrete, dampen, glue the rest together with loc-tite landscape adhesive. I backed over this with my truck and it didn't budge.


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:That looks way cool LH! I really like the stonework, nice job!


----------



## Onewish1

I can't see the picture


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ok, how about now?

@P5: Thanks. Like I said, the stone work is experience free. Trust me. All the work is in getting the base course set and level.

I think all those plants will fill in the area if I can keep them alive


----------



## Hairazor

Looking good LordH


----------



## Onewish1

yes I can see it now.. looks great!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I finally had the opportunity to mulch, so here is a few pics of my front garden. I had to take some plants out because they were starting to over crowd the garden, but I am happy with the results!


----------



## Lord Homicide

What is the difference in colors of mulch?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, Joiseygal, your colors are so vibrant! Lovely!


----------



## Onewish1

Bright and cheerful. . Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> What is the difference in colors of mulch?


Some places sell mulch that's been dyed - we've seen red and black. We're not fans because we like the natural color of hardwood mulch and the dyed ones can leach color.


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah I don't like dyed either.. nothing like weeding and getting stained hands


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks! It ended up needing a lot of work from this past winter. I had to move two plants to different areas because it was way too crowded. I think I planted five day lilly's and dug out a total of 20 after two years. Needless to say the three day lilly's I kept are in the other garden and I gave the rest to my neighbors. Geez.... they really spread! Also I ended up using red mulch, because I couldn't figure out what would look best. I think I have used black in the past which I think I liked better. I use gloves to work in the garden because we have a problem with stray cats in our area, so I would end up with red smelly hands! Ewwww!


----------



## Onewish1

Icky .. I try to use gloves too.. you never know


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Some places sell mulch that's been dyed - we've seen red and black. We're not fans because we like the natural color of hardwood mulch and the dyed ones can leach color.


I knew that, just didn't know if it was an added benefit (e.g. black mulch warms the ground, etc.), purely architectural or if the dyes negate any benefit by releasing toxins into the ground (colored print). I can't really find any straight answer on mulch types.

I have heard that newspaper makes a great weed barrier and superb compost after the fact. The perimeter of Baxter's fence is about 220'-0". Elaeagnuses are planter 3'-0" away from the fence, add 1'-0". 220x4=880sqft of planter around fence. *Thinking out loud here*

If I kill these elaeagnuses with a mulch, I'll be pissed off after pissing away $400 worth of plants.


----------



## Zurgh

LH, I've used newspaper as an 'under' mulching layer, both shredded and whole, both work great. Weeds can start in the upper layer, but can't get past the paper to take hold. Very easy to pull out the few that pop up. Does have to be redone every 2-4 years, depending on how thick you lay it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ditto on newspaper as weed block - works very well.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wonder where I can find 3,500 sqft of newspaper.


----------



## Hairazor

^Your local Library's discards?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few shots taken today:

Columbine in bloom

DSCF6882 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Azalea

DSCF6883 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hostas

DSCF6885 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Hosta" la vista, baby.

What type of mulch do you have rox?


----------



## Onewish1

oh love that columbine!!


----------



## Joiseygal

So pretty Roxy!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh and I still have no sign of life from my butterfly bush!  It isn't looking good especially this late into May!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LH, we use shredded hardwood mulch (front beds and raised beds around our patio) or pine bark nuggets (butterfly garden and back by our shed) like the type you see in the hosta and azalea picture. All natural, no dyes

Onewish, I was so happy when I saw that columbine come up. We haven't always had good success with them, but two are doing beautifully this year, even after the hard winter.

Thanks, Joisey! And we've seen no sign of life with our butterfly bush, either. We also have a well-established crepe myrtle that is not doing well, although it, too, is usually a late starter.


----------



## Onewish1

Might have lost a willow Salix too


----------



## Joiseygal

Thank you Onewish1 for the flowers! I was going to remove my butterfly bush to plant the one you gave me and realized I am getting growth coming up out of the ground. I was told not to clip the branches, just in case I might still get growth. I was so happy to see that it is still alive and I was able to plant the butterfly bush you gave me in my other garden. Anyway I planted some of my new flowers and I also have some new growth from my flowers I have in the ground.










My butter fly bush growth on the bottom:










My wisteria vine is starting to creep up the pvc pipe:


----------



## Onewish1

Glad to hear you have an extra now!! .. enjoy them!! :thumbup:


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I worked on a flower box this weekend with a bamboo trellis. My question to you knowledgable flower experts is what vine would you suggest using to climb up it. One stimpulation is it has to be a perennial and I already have too many wisteria vines.


----------



## Onewish1

Looks great! .. clematis is always my fav


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another possibility would be honeysuckle.


----------



## Copchick

How about a Trumpet Vine? Hummingbirds love 'em.


----------



## Joiseygal

That is beautiful Copchick!


----------



## Onewish1

our tight spaces might not be great for that one.. it is an underground runner in some areas.. can effect water lines or foundations if it's too close ... although I do love them in other expansive yards


----------



## Lord Homicide

Onewish1 said:


> our tight spaces might not be great for that one.. it is an underground runner in some areas.. can effect water lines or foundations if it's too close ... although I do love them in other expansive yards


I can't find what you are talking about but a good vine is bougainvillea. Get it established then don't ever water it. These things thrive in the desert. Soggy soil is the only thing that will kill it.

Practical application:









This is the best picture I can find for untamed plant look.


----------



## Onewish1

LH I love them.. but the bougy are not hardy here for us

http://landscaping.about.com/od/Pictures-Of-Noxious-Plants/ss/invasive-plant-photos_14.htm


----------



## Onewish1

if you scroll down you can see the negative comments about trumpet vines

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/644/#b


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for the info Allison on the trumpet vine. I have my water line and gas line in that area so that wouldn't be good for that area. I most likely will go with honeysuckle or clemetus. So the location is in a very sunny area so I'm thinking either vine will be good with a lot of sun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Honeysuckle are fine in full sun but can also tolerate shade. Make sure you get one that actually has fragrant blooms. We bought a plant a few years back that had "fragrant" as part of its description, which is why we wanted a honeysuckle, and the flowers had no odor at all. Total bummer. We've cut it back to the ground a couple times and it keeps coming back, so I guess we'll keep it


----------



## Onewish1

The coral honeysuckle we have.. no scent but blooms and blooms all summer. . But I do love the scented ones


----------



## Copchick

Wow, One Wish, thank goodness you found those negatives on that plant. That would be horrible to have a plant that invasive. They're pretty but I guees you need to plan for the proper space for it. Sounds as bad as the ivy I have on my hillside! I agree that clematis or huneysuckle are the way to go. Such a shame, the plant is so pretty, yet deceiving.


----------



## Onewish1

Seems if it has the right environment. . It can go nuts.. my friend has one out in PA.. fantastic but massive.. she said hers doesn't run.. but I won't take a chance


----------



## Lord Homicide

Onewish1 said:


> Seems if it has the right environment. . It can go nuts..


Sounds like everything us new green-thumbers read about all over the internet, nothing specific!


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah I took some helianthus from a friend in New Hampshire.. grows respectfully there.. here in NJ .. was a thug running underground. . Been trying to get rid of it for years.. warmer climate made it take off.. makes me nuts every year


----------



## Lord Homicide

Took a stab at pruning for the first time, hope I did it right. Pruned HUSKER REDS and AJUGA BRONZE BEAUTIES (or something like that). I feel like such a nerd when I research every step of the way... outside on the iphone... with dirty hands...

I clipped the stem off the Huskers just below the flowers. I "deadheaded" (had to look that term up too) the Ajuga stalk as well. Several websites say that Ajuga can be walked on or mowed over to prune. The plant is surprisingly sturdy for appearing frail like a squash plant.


----------



## Hairazor

Anyone have any insight about what to do to stop squirrels from digging in my planters? I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Marigolds also benefit from deadheading. They will bloom right up to first frost if you regularly remove spent flowers.

Supposedly coreopsis will also keep blooming if you deadhead, although I've seen mixed results with that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Anyone have any insight about what to do to stop squirrels from digging in my planters? I would be eternally grateful.


You may have a possible deterrent readily at hand - human hair. Just place clippings in the planters periodically. Cayenne pepper is another item to try, as well as bone meal (which is a good fertilizer as well).

I've heard that marigolds are a plant squirrels don't care for, but I've also seen a couple pulled up in my flower beds on occasion, so I'm not confident they would work. Of course, that could have been one of the neighbor kids and not a squirrel


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for some input Roxy. I have tried the pepper route without much success and I don't usually have marigolds but I DO have an abundance of hair so shall surely give that a try.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Anyone have any insight about what to do to stop squirrels from digging in my planters? I would be eternally grateful.


*SQUIRREL CONTROL*
- Ruger 10/22, complete stock, is good. A fine, accurate little 22 even with open sights!
- One of my uncles used rat poison bars up in the trees to control squirrels.

Am I the only dude that posts in this thread?


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, thanks for reply. Sweetie would love nothing better than to shoot them. Tried it in the backyard with a BB gun a number of years ago when I wasn't home. Police came thru the alley and said no, no. Small yard, neighbors within spitting distance on all sides and a main road out front, hasn't tried it since.

The problem with poison is if one died in the yard after eating it and my dog, who HATES squirells, got hold of it she (all 7 or 8 lbs. of her) could be adversely affected. But I DO have access to tons of hair!!!


----------



## Onewish1

There is always cayenne pepper from the dollar store.. they have big shakers at ours.. Sprinkle it on the soil .. they will learn


----------



## Onewish1

Ignore that I see you tried that


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks anyway Onewish, it is great to know people want to help. I have done the pepper. Unless I flood the plants with it daily it is ineffective for me, and even if I do it daily they are a hardy bunch and seem to just scatter it.


----------



## kevin242

*My water garden*

Hi all, 
I had to share a couple of photos of my pond this year. Lots of fern, hosta, iris and lots of other shade/moisture-loving plants. I built the little island from stone, (it was a much bigger job than I had anticipated). Next, I hope to make a small footbridge so my littles can visit. 
I hope you enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Kevin, stop posting such beautiful pictures and making the rest of us feel like pikers:googly:

I love, love, LOVE your garden and pond! And your kids are adorable


----------



## Hairazor

How Sweeeet is this set up Kevin! Looks like a person could feel real content there!


----------



## scareme

Hairazor, my Mom used to put chicken wire over her planters, with holes cut where the plants would go in. She would use the same planters with the same wire year after year. It was the only way she could keep the squirrels out. As you know she lived up in your area. The squirrels up there were persistent. 

Kevin, your pond looks beautiful. What was your daughters name again? I know it has something to do with flowers.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, a few years ago in frustration I asked Sweetie if he had some extra barbed wire so I could put it in the planters. He just laughed at me. But chicken wire is a possibility. Plants cost so much it is a shame to have them constantly dug up.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Try those rat poison bars. Chicken wire would look like a mess


----------



## kevin242

scareme said:


> Kevin, your pond looks beautiful. What was your daughters name again? I know it has something to do with flowers.


Thank you, guys. I really enjoy the pond, it brings me a lot of peace. My little girl is Cora.


----------



## scareme

That's right, Cora Bells! She's as lovely as the flowers.


----------



## kevin242

To be honest about squirrels in planters, the best thing is to plant stuff they don't like. I've found the same with deer, no daylillies or azaleas, they just turn into scat on the lawn. Sometimes, giving up is the best solution...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting, kevin, the deer around us don't bother our azaleas and usually not the daylilies. They do like to eat the flowers off the hostas.


----------



## Joiseygal

Kevin the pond and garden is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Onewish1

Agreed.. The pond is awesome


----------



## Copchick

That is one beautiful pond! It's looks so peaceful and serene. Those little koi have an awesome home. 

Your kids look so cute sitting in the boat on that pond too!


----------



## Spooky1

Kevin, I love the pond. I wish we had the space for something like that. 

For the squirrels you might try some live traps and relocate the critters.


----------



## kevin242

Thanks, everyone!



RoxyBlue said:


> Interesting, kevin, the deer around us don't bother our azaleas and usually not the daylilies. They do like to eat the flowers off the hostas.


You're lucky Roxy, around here they seem to especially love hosta leaves. I also have issues with them during the winter eating euonomous.

I used to plant dutch iris in my planters for the squirrels as they are mildly poisonous, I've since switched to asiatic lillies which have no bulbs and are usually left alone by mammals.


----------



## Onewish1

Oh the deer love any lily here .. we put the covered plastic repellents near the buds.. to try and keep them away


----------



## Copchick

My spice bush has gotten to about five feet tall and is producing flowers nicely. The flowers have a pineapple/mango-ish scent to them. Here's a 
couple of pics:


----------



## kevin242

my son and I built this footbridge today so we can tend the island. I think it came out great!


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's it, we're all moving to Kevin's house so we can lounge by his pond

Beautifully unusual flowers on that spice bush, CC.


----------



## Onewish1

the spice bush is very pretty!!.. love that pond!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Love the spice bush and the pond is heaven!


----------



## Joiseygal

I know you guys said that the dye can come off of mulch, but I'm going to put mulch in my other garden to avoid cutting the grass around my plants. They have a sale for brown mulch and I'm sure I will have a little left over and was wandering if it would be alright to put it in my tomato garden for some ground cover?


----------



## scareme

I've never seen a spice bush before Copchick. Thanks for sharing the picture. I learn so much from this thread. It's cool to think we're all teachers on here. The color of the flower is beautiful. How long do the bloom last? And how long will the bush stay in bloom?

Kevin, the footbridge turned out great. And I love that your son built it with you. Neither of my kids wanted anything to do with gardening when they were growing up. But now they both have gardens of their own. So I guess some of my passion was wearing off on them and we didn't realize it at the time.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Fresh strawberries are now coming off the fields here in Oregon! Getting ready for the Strawberry Festival in Lebanon, Oregon which I've attended almost every year since I was a squirt. They make this huge shortbread cake, and after the parade they cut the cake for everyone to have a bit smothered with, what else....strawberries! And of course don't forget the whipped cream!

We even have our own little patches of strawberries at home which we got 10 starts for around 7 bucks a couple of months ago, and boy are the delicious! Nothing like fresh fruit from the garden! 
*_


----------



## Onewish1

Mine just feed the chipmunks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our everbearing strawberries are putting out fruit now as well. However, our resident wildlife (squirrels, chipmunk, catbirds, and eventually slugs and ants) is definitely not of the "share equally" mind when it comes to the berries. They're even removing or nibbling on green berries.

Anyway, we've managed to get four for ourselves so far


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has anyone ever used the "lawn tonic" that is allegedly a golf course secret?

Ingredients: A can of non-light beer & non-diet soda, some dish soap, pure ammonia and mouthwash.

You put this in a 10 gallon end hose sprayer and wet the yard. Supposedly it works wonders greening up the yard. I am guessing that you must have a weed-free yard just like a golf course first; that's the challenge.


----------



## Onewish1

No but I know a friend of mine pours ammonia on her hostas when they first appear .. claims it keeps the slugs off


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beer makes a good trap for slugs. Buy a cheapo brand and pour some in a shallow saucer/bowl. Place it near plants you want to protect and it draws them in like flies and kills them. I assume they die happy


----------



## Hairazor

My Mock Orange at the corner of my house with some impatiens in concrete planters my parents made when I was a wee girl. You can also see Lily of the Valley which are rampant, a bit of a Hosta and some of my Day Lilies which haven't bloomed yet. There are grape vines which cover the front of my porch and Bridal Wreath which was great till a strong wind blew all the blooms away. The Mock Orange smells so good but the blooms last for such a short time, really attracts Bumble Bees which I love.


----------



## Onewish1

Hairazor said:


> My Mock Orange at the corner of my house with some impatiens in concrete planters my parents made when I was a wee girl. You can also see Lily of the Valley which are rampant, a bit of a Hosta and some of my Day Lilies which haven't bloomed yet. There are grape vines which cover the front of my porch and Bridal Wreath which was great till a strong wind blew all the blooms away. The Mock Orange smells so good but the blooms last for such a short time, really attracts Bumble Bees which I love.


Wow m.o. massive! !.. I have a dwarf


----------



## Copchick

Wow! HR your Mock Orange is huge. I love the scent of MO. I'll bet the fragrance permeates through your house. Beautiful!


----------



## Joiseygal

Crisp, nicely grown Mock Orange. Love the flowers also. I'm glad you told us the name because I would call it a bush with white flowers. I have to photograph my plants so you guys and gals can give me the proper names of the plants. I have people ask me what they are and I unfortunately I'm so brain dead I forget. If I take a pic and list the name than I will always remember.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have coreopsis, potentilla, and daylilies blooming now, and the clethra is getting close to blooming - also need to get some pictures for posting.

We ended up removing the butterfly bush even though there was a twig trying to grow at the base. We've replaced it with an ever-blooming azalea. That will give us some much-needed winter greenery in the butterfly garden.


----------



## Joiseygal

My butterfly bush did survive by growing new growth at the bottom of the base! I ended up cutting the remaining bush to leave room for the new growth. I also took Onewish1's suggestion and pulled out the grass and mulched.


----------



## Copchick

I had lost my white B-bush and my purple one did survive. It too put shoots out from the roots, the branches were dead. I did just what you did JG and the growth is coming up nicely. I did buy a new white BB, to replace the other one. The nursery said that the winter was so harsh that it killed off or damaged alot of shrubs, trees and plants.

My mimosa tree, which I had started from seed about 10+ years ago, got hit pretty bad by the winter. It's about three stories tall and had always put out a gazillion sweet smelling flowers. This year, alot of the younger branches are dead, but the tree itself survived and is sending an abundance of new branches. I just have to get out my pole pruners and cut out the dead branches to make it look better, and there's alot of them. There are some flowers but not nearly as many as I've had in the past.

I assessed my garden and I"m going to be dividing my "canary feathers" corydalis, they've gotten huge and are swallowing up my shade garden, so they need to be divided.

Is anyone interested in a division? Send me a PM if you're interested. Probably in late summer/fall I'll be digging them. Here are some online pictures:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a lovely plant but I think it would get too warm in the summers in our area for it to thrive.


----------



## Copchick

It can handle zones 5 - 9


----------



## RoxyBlue

We could give it a shot then. I think you already have our address, but if you can't find it, I'll send a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Copchick

Got it. I'll send you a message when I send them in the fall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, CC! We're getting so much shade in our butterfly garden now that we have to start shifting to more shade-tolerant plants.


----------



## Onewish1

very pretty.. with Halloween I wouldn't even think of trying to plant at that time.. I know I have good intentions to bring stuff in .. take cuttings .. whatever.. never happens.. always takes a backseat to decorating


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:What's up??? My Toad Lilies haven't bloomed...wonderful greenery...but no blooms. WHAT???


----------



## RoxyBlue

They don't bloom until the fall, as I recall, P5. Ours are quite lush as well but no blooms yet.


----------



## Onewish1

Yes around fall time here


----------



## Pumpkin5

Thanks guys....I must have been thinking...Fall...Halloween...Fall...Halloween....Toad Lilies...


----------



## Onewish1

it's always Halloween


----------



## Pumpkin5

Onewish1 said:


> it's always Halloween


:jol:Word!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are some recent shots of the things growing in the yard:

Cherry tomatoes on one of the two plants we have on the patio. The other variety we grow is a Sweet 100.

DSCF7003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Jalapeno peppers - first time growing these. We have a second plant for a pepper variety called Purple Beauty.

DSCF7004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Potentilla - a flowing deciduous bush.

DSCF7007 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Clethra, known as the hummingbird bush. Bees and wasps love this one. The flowers have a lovely sweet fragrance.

DSCF7008 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Crocosmia, variety is Bright Eyes.

DSCF7009 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cardinal plant

DSCF7011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hostas

DSCF7012 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of the crepe myrtles, variety Catawba

DSCF7013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A second crepe myrtle that was in the yard when we bought the house.

DSCF7014 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Garden statuary. We have a pair of these in our butterfly garden. They usually get incorporated into our Halloween yard display for a change of pace.

DSCF7016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

love bright eyes.. bigger blooms than lucifer.. didn't realize clethra had fragrance.. I have clethra little henry .. never smelled the blooms


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, the crepe myrtle is beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, CC We lost part of the smaller Catawba due to the harsh winter, but Spooky1 pruned the dead parts back and it's recovering nicely.

Onewish, the flowers are wonderfully fragrant, but getting close enough to get a whiff can be hazardous when the bees and wasps are hogging the blooms:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

So, this morning I took the watering can into the shop to fill. Imagine my surprise when










this popped out, then started to crawl out










I tried to gently pick it up to take outside but it hopped to the floor where a merry chase began. Finally I got it scooped up and outside.

Looks like it found a friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, he's so CUTE!


----------



## Onewish1

Too cute!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Awwwww.....I love frogs.


----------



## Copchick

Did you try to kiss him? 

I got a really nice shot of a swallowtail on my lantana. He didn't seem to mind me taking his picture.

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii619/CopChick3430/SwallowtailButterflyonLantana_zps5bf920c5.jpg


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, my error...


----------



## Hairazor

Wow Copchick that is a great shot!

As far as Mr. Frog, I could hardly catch him let alone kiss him, heehee


----------



## Headless

I love frogs too! He's cute.


----------



## Onewish1

Awesome shot


----------



## kauldron

Question for all of the green thumbs here, I have 3 Roma tomato plants and they are producing a lot of tomatoes but the flesh inside the tomato is kind of mushy. Somebody told me that is because the weather has been cooler than normal. Does anyone know if that's true or is there another reason for them to be mushy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one perfect photo, CC!

Kauldron, this article might help you figure out the cause:

http://www.ehow.com/info_8412025_tomatoes-mushy.html


----------



## kauldron

Thanks Roxy. That helped a lot. I think I have been watering too much. I'll try cutting that back and see what happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome I'm glad I found it, too, because we'd been seeing yellowing on the plants and cracking tomatoes, so I think we were overwatering as well. Both our plants are in pots, so it's easy to do that, particularly with the abundant rain we've had.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plants we have on our front porch are thriving - coleus, marigolds, and a few pansies. The astilbe in the back corner is past full bloom now and starting to die back.

DSCF7018 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7019 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7021 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

so nice!!!


----------



## scarycher

love the pictures on this thread


----------



## Onewish1

Phlox is great this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, pretty! Your coneflowers look good, too.

Here's a little guy Spooky1 found in our yard last night.

toadbabyinyard by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks! .. aaawww little one!!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1 must be a frog whisperer to be able to hold it, the one in my watering can wanted no part of me

On another note, all the pictures of flowers and plants are refreshing


----------



## Headless

Gorgeous plants!


----------



## scareme

Roxy, your coleus are beautiful. And I love the little pansy sticking out. We can't grow astilbe, too hot. I miss it.

Onewish, Great looking phlox. I have white mixed in with my purple. I bought several orange plants, but none of them grew. Do you get white fungus on the leaves?

My iris are long gone, but these are the pictures I took before I went to the hospital last May. I wanted to show Haunti the colors of the plants I sent her. The one looks pink, but it is really more peach close up.










Peach









Orange, of course.


----------



## scareme

My Naked Ladies are blooming.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Lovely!


----------



## Onewish1

Some phlox is not mildew resistant. . The volcano phlox is pretty good.. some of my others are not so tough.. you can spay milk on them to help them out


----------



## Onewish1

Love all the blooms!!


----------



## Copchick

I've never heard them called "Naked Ladies". They look great Scareme. I've got some that popped up across the street from me in a wooded area. I LOVE your lighter colored iris, it looks so pretty!

Onewish1 - your phlox looks so nice next to your coneflower. Pretty!


----------



## Onewish1

Thank you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

When, where and how are you supposed to prune bushes? Elaeagnus x ebbengei 1 gallon plants. I want them to "bush out" as fast and full as possible. Never pruned in my life.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H. - I'm not personally familiar with that shrub, but I found this site for you. Hope it helps. I'm sure if anyone here has one, they'll share their pruning experience.

http://www.learn2grow.com/plants/elaeagnus-x-ebbingei-care-and-maintenance/

BTW - my toad lilies have flower buds! Well, one group has buds, the other group about four feet away just keep getting taller.


----------



## [email protected]

I had to look up what a Toad Lily was. Now I want one.


----------



## scareme

Stari, I divide mine every spring and share them with my fellow haunters. Right now Hairazor is the only one on my spring list, so if you want one sent me your address. 

This year I bought some red, yellow and blue ones. When I went to Iowa this year my hubby was sweet and weeded my beds for me. So he pulled out my pesky new toad lily plants, my pampas grass and a few other things I planted. I've tried for a couple to get some other colors, and the were always sold out. This year I finally ordered in time. Maybe I wasn't meant to have them. lol


----------



## Onewish1

the only thing I don't like about toad lily flowers.. are that they are too small.. unless it's in a close up spot.. can't see them... up on my retaining wall.. worthless.. way too tiny to see from down below


----------



## scareme

I've used them as cut flowers. To me they look like orchids in a vase. What they lack in size, they make up for in numbers.


----------



## [email protected]

It also sounds like they add late season pop when everything else has started to fade out. That's a sad time for gardeners, so I have to focus on being a happy haunter instead. Works like a charm.


----------



## Copchick

Stari - you'll like the Toad Lily. Mine are from Scareme too. They do put a little color in the garden in the late summer into fall. They're hardy and look so delicate.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I think I was looking for pruning in general; not so much plant specific. I have 40 Elaeagnuses and the LAST thing I want to do is prune them incorrectly or at the wrong time. Like I said, I know nothing about pruning  .

For reference: This Old House: PRUNING


----------



## Pumpkin5

:confusedkin:My Toad Lilies (via Scareme) have big gorgeous foliage, and are covered with buds, but now the bottom leaves are turning brown. HELP!


----------



## [email protected]

I wish I could give away some Passion Vine. It's swallowing the back of my house. The fruit drops every year and more vines leap up. I didn't think it was capable of surviving our NY winters.


----------



## [email protected]

Next year I have to tame the beast.


----------



## Onewish1

I know it's out of hand.. but I am so jealous.. love them and they don't come back for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Such a lovely and unique-looking flower!


----------



## Copchick

*Guess what's blooming!!!*

My one clump of Toad Lilies are blooming, the second one is taller but only has buds for now.










Not sure of the variety of this Black Eyed Susan. It's got multiple, smaller flower heads and grows about four feet tall.










I think this was the guy who planted all those stray pumpkin seeds. His name is Chuck.


----------



## Onewish1

Hi chuck!!.. neat color on the toad lily


----------



## Hairazor

That Toad Lily is spectacular!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're still waiting to see buds on our toad lily.

I think several of Chuck's relatives live in our yard......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our toad lily is loaded with buds which are finally starting to open:

photo1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Wow big bloom.. Mine is tiny


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bloom only looks big because it was closer to the camera phone than my hand was when Spooky1 took the picture I think that's an example of forced perspective.


----------



## scareme

P5, I'm not sure why the leaves are turning brown. How much sun does it get? 

Stari, Dang, I've never seen a passion flower that big. I love them. I bought two new ones this year, a red and a blue. I'm just starting to get buds on one of them now. Pretty soon I will have to move them in the house or I will lose them. So far all the passion flower plants have been stripped by caterpillars. But they are also full of chrysalis, and I've been lucky enough to see a few butterfly emerge. So I guess it's a trade off. Do you end up with a lot of caterpillars and butterflies? 

Copchick, I think that squirrel is not only responsible for planting the pumpkins, but the flower in the second picture. I think it's in the sunflower family. I have a couple in my garden too. And there are scores of them on the country roadsides. 

Roxy, Chopchick, Those pictures of toad lily look fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Mine haven't even started budding yet. I never see blooms until late Oct.. Mine is in deep shade. Maybe I should try some in a little sunnier spot. 

Hairazor, Your toad lily and some irises were on the back porch when you came to see me. I forgot all about that when you were there. You are first on my list next spring. Stari, I have one coming for you too. Anyone else?


----------



## [email protected]

Scareme- You are in a similar planting zone to me on Long Island. Maybe you could grow a monster Passion Vine too! Mine was originally in a pot near my back door. The passion fruit dropped behind the pot and now this thing grows back every year (even after brutal, snowy winters). The secret seems to be that it's hugging my warm foundation, sprouting mainly around my chimney. I'll send you a fruit. Drop it near your chimney. Next thing you know you'll be living in Grey Gardens.


----------



## scareme

See, I just took this picture yesterday and my toad lilies haven't starting budding yet.










Also, my castor bean plant hasn't stating budding yet either, I need this to flower and set seed so I can harvest them so I won't have to buy seeds again next spring.


----------



## Onewish1

Oh castor bean scares me.. too many dogs .. but here are some from me


----------



## scareme

Those are pretty. What is the plant in second picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, Onewish!


----------



## Onewish1

Plectranthus Mona lavender. . Thanks


----------



## scareme

My toad lilys are finally budding. And this sweetheart was in my garden this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did a makeover of a cheesy spider based on that guy's colorful design


----------



## Onewish1

love nature helping out with the decorating!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot of the spider. How close did you have to get?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always happy to see a praying mantis show up in our yard. This one has already laid an egg case in the mums near our front porch. I think she's just hanging around to keep an eye on things.

Mantis3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mantis2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mantis1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

I received my first gardening catalogs of the season today. Time to start dreaming.


----------



## Onewish1

Awesome. . Always enjoyable


----------



## RoxyBlue

No catalogs yet, but it's time for the winter maintenance and cleanup to begin I removed dead plant material from the pots on our front porch and added a thin layer of garden soil and mulch - look much neater now. I also trimmed back a mum, leaving the one stalk that had a new praying mantis egg case on it.


----------



## Joiseygal

So many strange and pretty flowers in the last two pages of this thread. I was looking at my plants today which is really hard to think about gardening this time of year, but I have a problem that I wanted to see if I could address at this time. I've noticed that one of the branches from my Wisteria tree is wrapping around my fence. I definitely want to eliminate this branch because I know eventually it could break my fence. Anyway since I have no leafs on the branches at the moment I was thinking that it would be so easy to cut that branch off. My question is would I be able to do it this time of the year? I've done trimming before and was successful, but what do you guys think? Also I have a plan for the Wisteria to grow along my metal canopy. I want the Wisteria in replace of my canopy tarp. I'm thinking the metal frame should support the tree in years to come?

Just a side note I took a pic of my trellis to show you I have other branches that lead up to my swing where the Wisteria tree grows. So the one branch will only take away some of the existing branches.

Pics below:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Had several black Walnut trees cut down a month ago ..... lots more light and looking forward to a really good growing year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go ahead and prune the branch, Joisey. As cold as it's been, it should be more than dormant now

Here's a guide for you:

https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=242


----------



## Joiseygal

That link is awesome Roxy! I guess I asked at a perfect time because it says Jan-Feb is the best time to do it.  Also thanks FE! You should have a sunny yard this year.


----------



## scareme

Your place looks beautiful Joisey. I love the white fencing.

FE, At my place in Iowa, the black walnuts really interfered with the gardens. Do you have any problem with them? Do you harvest any of your walnuts, or do the squirrels get them all?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

They didn't interfere that much, just with about 3 hrs of sun .... that will make a big difference though.


----------



## scareme

Juglone in the soil

Juglone is exuded from all parts of the walnut tree. Juglone can affect other plants either through root contact, leakage or decay in the soil, falling and decaying leaves, or when rain leaches and drips juglone from leaves and branches onto plants below. Plants located beneath the canopy of walnut trees are most at risk because juglone from the roots and fallen leaves accumulates there.

Although juglone has low water solubility and does not move far in the soil, small amounts may be injurious to sensitive plants. Plant roots can encounter juglone when they grow within 0.5 - 0.25 inches from a walnut root. Walnut roots can extend in the soil well beyond the crown or drip line of the tree, affecting susceptible plants far from the black walnut.

The accumulation and depletion of toxins in the soil is affected by factors such as soil type, drainage, aeration, temperature and microbial action. Soil microorganisms ingest allelochemicals as energy sources, and metabolic decomposition can render the chemicals non-toxic to plants. When soils are well drained and aerated, a healthy population of aerobic microorganisms can accelerate this process.

Wet, poorly aerated soil, very common in many urban areas, discourages microbial growth. Plants sensitive to the walnut tree's toxic effect may be at a higher risk when planted in heavy urban soils that lack organic matter. Toxins adhere to organic matter rather than being absorbed by plants, and organic matter also encourages a healthy soil microbial population.

Mycorrhizal fungi are commonly associated with forest tree roots and are considered necessary for normal uptake functions. Allelochemicals can disrupt the uptake process by damaging the root hairs or by inhibiting mycorrhizal populations in the soil. These different soil factors all have an effect on the accumulation or depletion of juglone produced by the black walnut tree.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is all true, though probably not close enough to create the problem. It also helps to clean up the nuts every year ..... the decay from the pulp even pushes the worms out of the soil. 
My garden always does pretty good, this will push it over the top. I have great soil to boot.

I'll post pictures this year.....probably been a few since I have posted any?

Wish it was bigger though.


----------



## scareme

Something to cheer up all of you in those frozen states. Spring is coming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooooh, daffodils!

Fortunately, none of ours have tried to come up yet in this weather. So many years we get a short stretch of warmer temps, the plants start growing, and then they get nailed by a sudden freeze. The plants survive, but any buds that form don't.


----------



## Onewish1

Nice thank you


----------



## Hairazor

So there's hope after all, sweet!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I put Scott's weed and feed down... Let's see if the yard will take care of itself till this time next year


----------



## Onewish1

Sure it will.. says so on the package


----------



## Wispurs

Spring seems to be coming early this year . I have crocus, clematis , daffodils , tulips and the magnolia tree is full of buds. As excited as I am to see them. I still tried to warn them that it's not normal weather here in the pacific north west. 😀


----------



## Death's Door

My daffodils started springing up last week. I know the snow we just got will protect them from the harsh temps we will be enduring the next two days - at least I hope it will.


----------



## Wispurs

This may have been shared before I'm not sure. I just learned of it today . 
Snapdragons make cute flowers, but when they die, they turn into macabre skulls.
In case that didn't work maybe this will

If all else fails I'll try again from the computer. 
But in the mean time I think I'll plant some snap dragons


----------



## Onewish1

They are cool looking


----------



## Hairazor

Well, that ought to make snapdragons the Haunters favorite flower


----------



## Copchick

I am so jealous seeing Scareme's daffodil's and hearing about everyone's flowers popping up. It's still too cold here (5 degrees this morning) but usually my snow drops are the first to come. I should take a peek under the leaf mulch on the next decent day and see if they're poking their heads up. Can't wait till spring!!!!


----------



## Headless

I love snapdragons but never took any notice of the dead flowers. I will now!


----------



## Onewish1




----------



## Headless

THAT is amazing!


----------



## Onewish1

Not all of them look that way. . But quite a few


----------



## Onewish1

So tiny I never really paid attention to them that way


----------



## booberry crunch

Funny! I coincidentally came across these same pics of while searching for "spooky flowers" on the web yesterday (thinking about a "Garden of Evil" theme for this year's display). Great inspiration!

Around here, flowers are popping up all over (as are the weeds!). But, that's because it's been averaging mid-70s for about a month already. Gotta love a SoCal "winter"


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting a good crop of snow and sleet this year


----------



## MommaMoose

Now that the snow has melted some I see where my daffodils have started to come up. Only about 3 inches of growth but that is okay since we are supposed to get more sleet and snow tomorrow. My relatives in Alaska are laughing at us right now.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Got in on a pretty good deal at a local Fred Meyers the other day. They had pansie's for 59 cents each for a 3" pot. So I bought a dozen for my wife so she has something to plant. She's getting the bug to start planting something. Got her a couple of other plants for outside as well, but couldn't tell you what they were, they just looked colorful.

We are going to hit a temp of around 70 later this week here! It's really been a mild winter here too. Now watch, it will probably rain all summer!
*_


----------



## Lord Homicide

My elaeagnus x ebbengei hedges have taken off... If anyone wants a virtually maintenance free bush then plant these. I kept them watered on drip system for a few months now they just grow. They've grown about a foot in 9 months. One caveat to helping then shoot up is to mix 50/50 cotton burr compost with the dirt from your hole. From some odd reason two of forty completely died. Another mystery about these is that all leaves on a limb will die off, seldomly. Just cut the branch and move on.


----------



## Copchick

Went to the Home and Garden show here in the 'burgh today. I scored on some black pussy willow branches. The catkins are truly black. Gonna put them in a vase of water and hopefully get them rooted to plant at home and at camp.

I found an image of black pussy willow on google that look just like what I have:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Perfect color for a haunter's garden!


----------



## Lord Homicide

What is a decorative hedge or climbing plant that survives in zone 7 or 8, clayey soil and shreds human flesh? Looking for something to plant on a ranch fence to keep people from entering my yard.


----------



## Onewish1

roses will do that.. the florist who is doing some flowers for our wedding did a sample for me today.. just love him.. I gave him the jack faces to add to our bouquets


----------



## Copchick

Nice arrangement Onewish. You can really see the different textures and colors of the flowers and foliage. The Jack faces are a nice touch!


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks .. I think it's too fun


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet, One wish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> What is a decorative hedge or climbing plant that survives in zone 7 or 8, clayey soil and shreds human flesh? Looking for something to plant on a ranch fence to keep people from entering my yard.


You might try Pyracantha - it's decorative, evergreen, produces berries that wildlife like, can be trained along a wall or fence, and has some of the nastiest thorns you can find on a plant. It can grow in the zones you mention, but check with a local nursery about soil suitability.

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/firethorn/care-of-firethorn-bush.htm

I'm not kidding about the thorns, either. When we lived in a townhouse, the yard next to ours had a pyracantha that the owner did not even try to trim. We had to wear heavy leather fireplace gloves to trim the parts that came over our fence, and even that wasn't guaranteed to protect our hands if we weren't careful. Yes, it will shred human flesh:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Holy crap, that's Firethorn? My grandparents have that in their front yard in under the windows... Those are nasty!! Why didn't I think of that. Thanks for the memory jolt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it's a classic, all-natural break-in deterrent when planted under windows


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Down here in South Florida my choices are limited. I love gardening and wish my flowers would stay but its spring too and my garden blooms in all purples. Cant wait for the blooming to begin*


----------



## RoxyBlue

A week of warmer weather and we're seeing crocus and daffodil starting to poke up out of the ground. Wonder how long before the bunnies notice them, too?:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Still waiting for Scotts to take care of my lawn for me. I sitteth, the beer floweth but no groweth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crocuses started blooming in our yard in the last week - both yellow and purple ones are up now.

We're waiting to see how much damage was done to existing plants because of the harsh winter weather we had.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope the cold weather doesn't do in our plants. It's forecast to be 18 tonight.

purple crocus by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

yellow crocus by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Such vivid color ^ hope they are tough enough for 18


----------



## Onewish1

very nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffodils in bloom

IMG_1685 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Rhododendron in spectacular bloom - the bumblebees are all over this plant.

IMG_1684 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Very pretty


----------



## Onewish1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Cool looking plants, Onewish. What's the one in the middle picture?

The redbud and cherry tree are blooming now.

IMG_1691 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_1689 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pansies are up by the zombie flamingo, and the toad lily and hostas are also making an appearance.

IMG_1692 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_1693 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up a few marigolds, coleus, and another astilbe for brightening up a corner of our front porch.

IMG_1694 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_1696 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_1697 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Oh I wish I could put coleus out...would be mush.. that one is a hellebore.. I have a bunch.. love the happy maragolds


----------



## Hairazor

_Who knew? Diapers and plants!

http://lifehacker.com/make-super-soil-for-your-plants-from-diapers-1452342086_


----------



## Onewish1

this is way cheaper

http://www.watersorb.com/prices.htm


----------



## Spooky1

Damn deer or bunnies are eating my Bela Lugosi day lily. I had to put a cage around it to protect it.

Bela Lugosi chewed by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Always deer food here too


----------



## RoxyBlue

A first for our yard - a real live Baltimore Oriole (the feathered type)! Pictures are a little fuzzy because Spooky1 was shooting through a screened window so as not to spook the bird.

DSC_0207 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC_0209 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC_0220 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC_0223 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Awesome love them.. we had one.. just one last year..

Saw my first hummingbird yesterday!


----------



## Copchick

Those are some awesome pics Roxy and Spooky! He's a beautiful bird. We had a pair about five years ago and they nested in my back yard. Their nest hung from a large branch a ways out, looking like a little sack. The branch fell the next winter and I haven't seen them back.  You're so lucky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wintergreen is blooming now. This was a just a little plant last year but has gotten its legs and is taking off this year.

IMG_1806 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ajuga (aka carpet bugle) in bloom

IMG_1807 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Spooky1 flushed this little guy while mowing the yard today. I helped him pose for the first shot, then we let him go in the butterfly garden once the mowing was done. It's a northern brown snake.

IMG_1804 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_1810 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Your wintergreen is pretty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some pictures of our patio garden

Sweet 100 tomato

IMG_0680 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Juliet tomato (a type of cherry tomato)

IMG_0685 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Jalapeno peppers

IMG_0683 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pole bean (aka green bean)

IMG_0687 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a few more

Strawberry plants

IMG_0689 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0690 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hazelnut bushes

IMG_0692 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Honeysuckle in bloom

IMG_0694 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

Wow very nice


----------



## Copchick

Your pics and plants look great Roxy. That's brown snake doesn't look quite so intimidating as other snakes can look. He's a cute little guy. I discovered a pretty decent size garter snake in my flower bed along the south wall of my house. He was sunning two days in a row. I told him he could stay as long as he wanted just so he doesn't trespass on my porch, inside the house and he has to eat all the slugs and moles in the garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies!

CC, I love snakes and am always happy to find one gracing our yard. The brown snake was a first for us - apparently they are very shy and secretive, so they aren't often seen.


----------



## Hairazor

The blooms on this are so short lived and the wind was fierce so I thought I would quick get a shot. There are Lily of the Valley all around the base


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty!


----------



## Onewish1

Very nice


----------



## Copchick

I love spirea, they're a classic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few more plants are starting to bloom in the yard now.

Mountain laurel

IMG_1851 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dianthus

IMG_1857 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

White azaleas

IMG_1856 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

False indigo

IMG_1854 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onewish1

I have the same baptisia.. it's a wonderful plant


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, I am so jealous of your Mountain Laurel (PA state flower). I have one, but it rarely blooms due to the marauding deer who like to prune in the winter. Yours is so pretty. My Baptisia just started to bloom. My clematis is blooming wonderfully, I've got to post some pics.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy you have a wonderful assortment of lovely things at which to gaze


----------



## Onewish1

I have a white azalea Delaware. . I think was the name.. the deer destroy it every year. . Poor thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies

CC, the deer here don't bother the mountain laurel, probably because they have so many other choices in our yard. I do worry when I see that many blooms, though. Last time it did that, the plant came close to dying. We sometimes feel that massive blooming is a last ditch effort on the part of the plant to save itself by releasing reproductive products in large quantities. It was a tough winter this year - pretty much did in one of our crepe myrtles.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Tomatoes finally made it in the stores a couple of weeks ago from the nurseries. Temps hovering around the mid to lower 30's decided to stick around a little bit longer than usual here. But now they're in stores and ready to plant.

Funny thing is that we wait for the Department of Ag. where my wife works and she buys them when they have their plant sale usually during this time of the year. So she was able to get some really good deals from work, and the money earned goes for a good cause.

She ended up getting a few more plants the next day after the sale with what was left over and got them for free. So, she's a happy camper right now! *_


----------



## Hairazor

Score ^


----------



## primalpanic

I have a garden as well. But this year I thought about planting corn into a maze. This way it would be ready in October. Has anybody successfully done this, or is it easier to just cut away the paths?


----------



## Copchick

My Jack in the Pulpit is absolutely gorgeous this year! I have three together, and it looks like a bunch of little one's sprouting from the main bulb. It's about two feet tall.









Here's a little area from my shade garden. In the foreground is Wood Poppy, cinnamon Fern in the middle and Dutch Iris in back of that. The bush behind all of them is Oakleaf Hydrangea.









My clematis is blooming very well this year. I have it trained up a support in the back of my mailbox.


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty fine looking plants Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really nice, CC!


----------



## Onewish1

Love the jack in the pulpit. . I have one too.. not that happy.. yours is fabby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coleus and astilbe are thriving on the front porch

8C87D49C by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hostas are starting to bloom

5A983604 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Daylily and coreopsis blooming by our mailbox

25EAFFCC by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895

Any one know a good way to keep bugs out of my pumpkins? I'd really appreciate it and I figure here would be the best place to ask.


----------



## Death's Door

This is what I picked out of the garden this morning. It's a Cherokee tomato and weighs in at 1 lb 2 oz. I'm soo proud!


----------



## Copchick

This is the first time I noticed this flower in my flower bed and I have no idea what it is. It's mostly pink with a tinge of yellow on three of the six petals. It only blooms once and for only one day. The leaves are a blade, kinda like an iris leaf. My distant memory is having me think this may be a Blackberry Lily. Any thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you may be right, CC. Found this photo that's similar:

http://savvygardening.com/snapped-blackberry-lilies/

Also found something similar under the name "Candy Lily":

http://www.gardensinthewood.com/pardancanda-candy-lily.html


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Roxy. I used to have Blackberry Lilies years ago, but they were the spotted orange flower. I have no recollection planting this. The flower is a pretty color.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Live feed of the Corpse flower at Denver Botanic Gardens. It was expected to bloom yesterday.


----------



## scareme

My toad lilies are just starting to bud. I know a lot of you re on a sooner bloom time. Anyone have toad lilies blooming already?


----------



## Copchick

I do! They've been blooming for about two weeks. They look so nice in the fall garden. My canary corydalis is blooming right under the toad lilies and they look really nice together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our toad lily is blooming and Abby wants to eat the flowers:jol: I'll see about getting a photo or two to post. The mum we have near our front door is also about to bloom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toad lilies blooming

IMG_0051 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Close up

IMG_0053 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mums are opening up

IMG_0054 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A few pansies aka violas ready to go into the ground

IMG_0052 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have black-eyed Susans also still blooming. We wait until spring to prune these back after they fade because the seed heads are great for birds in the winter.

black eyed Susans by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Iniquity

You guys have such gorgeous flowers! Black-eyed Susans are one of my favs. I'm getting used to living in a new zone so gardening this year has been challenging. I moved from zone 8 to zone 6 and went from .25 acre to 3 acres. Suddenly considering goats. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

How do I carry my azaleas through freezing temps as far as watering and covering?


----------



## Onewish1

Don't do anything to mine. . They are tough


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't do anything to ours, either, other than make sure they have a layer of mulch around them.

You might want to check with one of your local nurseries as to what works best for plants in your area.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It just seems like I can kill any plant by not doing anything. I planted them this past spring so I guess they are still in establishment period?


----------



## Spooky1

We've had some azaleas get pinched when temps go really low. That would be down around zero or lower.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> We've had some azaleas get pinched when temps go really low. That would be down around zero or lower.


It doesn't get that cold in TX unless it's a freak event. A couple of years ago it was down to 16. One is deader than fried chicken and the other two have discoloration spots on the leaves. Any idea what that is?


----------



## RoxyBlue

From a pansy watching over the snow of winter :

snow20pansy_zps4ataptke by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

To fresh spring blooms:

031316%20crocus_zpsuhyouipy by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

031316%20dragon%20iris_zpsxs2wxsi5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

031316%20irises_zpsqhrcbfl8 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

031316%20daffodils_zpsit1qjrqo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

031316%20blue%20iris%202_zpsrx7y88qu by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Copchick

It's so nice to see color happening in the garden. Nice blue on your spring iris, Roxy.


----------



## Onewish1

Well I found one bloom at our new house.. jealous of your color!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffodils are so cheerful

CC, we really love the colors on the mini irises. The darkest ones are almost purple and contrast nicely with the lightest blues. I had actually forgotten we'd planted those.


----------



## IMU

We have a few bulbs opening as well. Started on the veggie garden but had to stop because of how wet the area has been. So far, only thing completed was a DIY compost tumbler. Hope to start using it soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffodils coming along nicely now.

image_zpsavnse9sb by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsygnj3tui by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpss7nsih60 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

First bloom on a rhododendron

image_zps3x9o1gjm by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pansies also going strong

image_zpscxklmldw by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsjnr5upve by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MommaMoose

I will be the first to admit that I have a black thumb when it comes to gardening. I get so envious of all of your flowers then I remember, pollen is one of the main reason I get 3 shots every week. So I will just continue to enjoy your flowers in pictures.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I'm in a death match with briars....they have taken over my yard. It was all out war this weekend....I am pleased to announce the briar bulbs lost out. After two days of shovels, axes and four wheel barrels FULL of briars, briar bulbs and thorns. I think I now have the upper hand.....but if I slip for even one minute....I know they will return...








There is some wisteria in there too, those damned remains.... Like an idiot I actually planted a wisteria vine 10 years ago....(What was I thinking???)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like invasive plants with thorns to keep you on your toes in the garden

We have a similar problem in our area with an invasive vine that has fine but really sharp thorns. I think it's called the mile-a-minute vine because it can spread so fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rhododendrons are in full bloom now.

image_zpsmypeyt9o by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsaibs6x7v by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pieris japonica - not as impressive this year as the rhododendrons.

image_zpsin6v0ftm by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cherry tree and redbud

IMG_2496_zpsgmpghjh1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Nice, nice, nice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Have you guys heard of the Encore Azaleas? They have gorgeous blooms and bloom three times a year! (WHAT?!) I have ordered 8 of them for the Fall in the color Autumn Fire. It's a double flower and so red it looks like it's bleeding. I'm so EXCITED!


----------



## Hairazor

I love a good red flower


----------



## Spooky1

We have one Encore, we call it never blooming. We get a couple blooms a year. I think it must be in a bad spot in our yard.


----------



## Onewish1

Fun getting new plants.. my reblooming iris at the old house was always a nice surprise when they did rebloom .. let us know how they do.. 

I bought azalea bollywood last year .. it's still tiny but I was hoping the verigation would bring more interest to a short bloom time 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the latest happenings, plant-wise:

Pinks in bloom

image_zpsf1ndd7s5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Columbine

image_zpsyn93chxo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A more traditional style of columbine

image_zpsorrmbhsq by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A bloom on our "never blooming" azalea

image_zpsr2a98t2g by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another azalea that does bloom

image_zpsvnkfx3ri by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few more...

Wintergreen and hostas by our shed

image_zpska8eh9vw by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hostas, lily of the valley, and peony

image_zpsz4jbiheh by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bee balm

image_zpsalzm8k6k by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Such a nice variety Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

My whiskey barrel planters have been deteriorating for the last few years but this year something had to be done. So out with the old:










And in with the new:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love the new look Jan, and Roxy your hostas are gorgeous! Here are my two little pumpkin plants, I am going to transplant into a bigger pot today.








My planters on my front porch are very happy....








My container herbs








I have cut the basil back several times. It grows like a weed! (except it's super fresh and yummy!)


----------



## Hairazor

Those front porch planters are very eye catching P5. All your plants look to be thriving. Good luck with your pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

Our latest bloom plant life

African lily by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

daylily red by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our Bela Lugosi Day Lilly

Bela Lugosi lily by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And our cherry tomatoes

cherry tomato by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Nice and colorful ^ and ohhhh, tomatoes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Jan! They seem to be happy there and Spooky your plants are so gorgeous! I love lilies.
Here is my first little baby pumpkin...








And I worry that I only have one since I have had so many blooms, so I took matters into my own hands and began pollinating myself with a paintbrush.
















When I was little we had hydroponic greenhouses and grew tomatoes and I spent many hours pollinating tomato buds using an electric toothbrush. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Very interesting, hope it works well


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 did the same thing when we tried growing pumpkins - went around with a paintbrush full of pollen looking for female flowers. Of course, once they started growing, we were in competition with wildlife that wanted to nibble on the fruits.

The other thing that limits production is, once one pumpkin on the vine gets a headstart, any other pumpkins on the same vine die off.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:madkin:Stupid worms have already ruined my little pumpkin! He's gone........ But I went to the store and got a pesticide, and as much as I hate to do it, I'm going to dust whatever little guys come up. Here is a picture of my pond at night with and without flash and a video of Tuesday (my fountain frog) spitting. I think I am nearing completion of my yard work for the year so I can concentrate on Halloween prop building. (just in time for the staggering heat and humidity and the new prop challenge, yay) 
















http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/TUESDAY_zps039obacf.mp4


----------



## Hairazor

Boo on the pumpkin loss, Yay on the spitting frog, P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^I agree Jan, I was heartbroken when I saw the little holes in my baby punkin! But I love Tuesday doing his thing. I went to the store and bought an assortment of fish. They are a mix of Koi and regular gold fish, all really small now. There is actually one of the goldfish that was born without a left eye, I named him Smautch, and then there is Shasta, Citrus, Whiskers, Freckles, Calico Jack, and Pumpkin (my namesake). They are really small right now, and they like to hide under the rock caves in the bottom of the pool, but I will add pictures when they become more social.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Beautiful pond Jana, hope the fish do well.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I love your double Columbine. It's beautiful. Those better not be Lily Of the Valley in between the hostas. I would kill for some. I've planted over 100 pips and nothing came up. I guess it's to hot and dry. 

Hairazor, those new pots make all the difference in the world. 

Your planters look really nice. I showed my husband and told him I want some like that. 

Beautiful LiliesSpooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They are indeed lily of the valley. They spread like weeds here.

Our toad lilies from Oklahoma are in bloom now, too.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I just finished the greenhouse I've been working on for my wife. I was going to post some pics of it on here but ever after downsizing them the site still won't let me put them on. Oh well.....

The wife like it and that's whats important! We've already got it stocked up with plants ready for the winter season. So hopefully they will survive during the cold months.

One more thing to check off on my "Honey Do" list. Now for a day or so off and then on to other projects around the house. Moving to inside stuff now since weather is changing and getting a little cooler outside.

*_


----------



## randomr8

we're doing an herb garden in-doors this year now that we have the space. Freaking cat crapped in the parsley. Friend told us to cover the dirt with wine corks to prevent that. That works. We certainly have have enough corks.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious! Well, maybe not for the parsley....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lmao! How attached to the cat are you


----------



## RoxyBlue

With all the warm weather we've been having, we're seeing crocus and iris in bloom, and daffodils getting ready to bloom. I'll get some photos posted once Spooky1 gets them off his phone and into my email.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I saw the first Robin and Blue Jay of the season today! That usually means Spring is just around the corner! Hopefully it will come sooner than normal so I can get started on finishing the roof of the greenhouse I built last year for my wife.

I've only got a temporary roof on there now. But it had done pretty good keeping the water and cold out this past winter. 
*_


----------



## Spooky1

Flowers are blooming early here this year.

yellow crocus 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

purple iris by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

daffodils by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## goneferal

Our crocus are starting to bloom!


----------



## scareme

Troll Wizard said:


> _*I saw the first Robin and Blue Jay of the season today! That usually means Spring is just around the corner! Hopefully it will come sooner than normal so I can get started on finishing the roof of the greenhouse I built last year for my wife.
> 
> I've only got a temporary roof on there now. But it had done pretty good keeping the water and cold out this past winter.
> *_


My Mom used to say everyone gets excited over the first robin of the season, but no one notices the last one of the fall. So she and I would try to keep track of the last one. Well, I've figured out Robins and Jays stay all winter long. I found out from my brother that robins eat raisins, so I feed them that in the winter.

Beautiful flowers Spooky1 and Roxy. I didn't take pictures this year. I've been so busy packing up the house. Our new house only has a flower bed in the front and just grass in the back, and Rick likes it that way. So that should be another fight because I'm damn sure I'll have flowers in the back yard.

If anyone wants toad lilies, this is probably going to be the last year, so get your orders in. Hairaiser and Haunti, did I ever send yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I recommend the toad lilies - very striking fall bloomer and they multiply even when you don't pay any attention to them. We divided ours up last year when we had to move them out of the front beds before the porch was torn down and rebuilt, and had enough to plant in two or three spots in the backyard plus pass some along to a friend.


----------



## Hairazor

Did not receive yet, Scareme.


----------



## scareme

I love them Roxy. Glad to hear they are doing so well. I'm bringing some to my new house no matter what Rick says. Otherwise, how could I be Toad Lily Laurie? I'm glad you shared with a friend. I'm still trying to spread them across the country.


Hairazor, I remember now what happened. I brought the lilies to Iowa when I was going to meet you. But I forgot them outside the back door. So I gave them to my sister so they could get in the ground as soon as possible. I was going to mail you some. Remembering things is obviously not my strong point. I promise you'll be the first one this time.


----------



## scareme

I took these pictures last week when my lilacs were blooming. Brit picked a couple of bouquets. The house smells so good.



















My peonies are budding.


----------



## scareme

I don't think may banana tree is going to make it. I cut it down and put it in the garage, but it didn't get watered much.










My hellebore didn't bloom again this winter.










My Oxalis are blooming. They are such dependable plants.


----------



## Hairazor

Some nice things going on there Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, our hellebore started blooming right before we got hit with subfreezing tenperatures after a warm spell. The flowers looked pretty sad.


----------



## scareme

My hellebore didn't bloom for years. Then we cut down a tree and it bloomed for about three years. Now it stopped blooming. I think the neighbors tree is getting bigger and putting out to much shade. I think I'll move it. Maybe to my new house. 

Hairazor, are you ready for the toad lily? We've got about two weeks here in this house.


----------



## Hairazor

Any time Scareme, any time


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Seems like we are officially "SPRUNG" for Spring. Everything is starting to bloom and the garden centers have TONS of plants. I bought a few herbs to start the season and then some petunias and other container plants to get a little color going around the house. I have to pull out my porch planters and get them planted....maybe this weekend? I love getting my hands in the dirt and making things grow. Such a beautiful feeling, taking a plant and nurturing it and making it gorgeous. Last year was our "clean out" year....so I have big plants for our barren back yard. Scareme, your plants are so pretty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lots of things coming up and blooming in the yard now:

Pansies

image_zps44wou804 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Coleus to brighten the front porch

image_zpsrhinbngm by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dogwood in the front yard

image_zpsvmv7e0nn by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of many hostas

image_zpsytvyajeq by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Azalea

image_zpseialwb8d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toad lily - this will bloom in the fall

image_zpsjljo7hop by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Turtlehead, another blooming plant

image_zpsdhv8xan0 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Lenten rose

image_zpstkfzejvx by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ajuga - common name is bugleweed

image_zpszhjee3mq by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

African lily with mesh to protect it from rabbits

image_zpsrigad0gv by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

False indigo just starting to come up

image_zpse2uersoe by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

More hostas and wintergreen back by our shed

image_zps4rljim1y by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Peony and lily of the valley

image_zps2tlecvyf by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Another azalea

image_zpsui4chrj5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Columbine

image_zpsn7xpdobu by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bee balm

image_zpswudfmhuh by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Strawberry plants - optimistic to have these since the wildlife tends to get the berries before we do

image_zpscotxl1jv by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Jalapeno - wildlife leave these alone

image_zpsfxdgk9hv by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Astilbe

image_zpsjxsuyay9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

What a great variety, Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Our yard is like a little oasis between yards that only have grass and a couple trees.


----------



## scareme

Your flowers are looking really good Roxy. I have that same St. Francis statue in our yard. One year we grew jalapenos and bell next to each other. The bells turned out really hot, so I guess they cross pollinated each other. Have you ever heard of that. And unlike your wildlife, we had a lab that ate the jalapenos. She cried as she ate them, but she ate them. She also chased bees and fire embers, and cried when she caught them, but went right back to it. 

P5 I love getting my hands in the dirt and making things grow. Such a beautiful feeling, taking a plant and nurturing it and making it gorgeous. 

I agree with you. There is nothing like it. Today I worked out in the front flower bed. Because of all my boring medical problems, I haven't been able to get my hands in the dirt for over two years now. It felt so good to get dirt under my fingernails. lol I was only out there about a half an hour. When I stopped I hurt so bad, but felt so good. Rick says, Sure you love it now, but guess who will be out there when the temp is in the 100"s? And he will be, that's one of the reasons I love him, today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Abby ate one of the jalapenos last year and didn't bat an eye. She must have asbestos lining in her mouth.

Rick is a good man I don't go out into the yard when the temps get to the 100s, either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lily of the valley have been blooming for a few weeks now

image_zpsyvuir5gk by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Columbine are thriving this year

image_zps1atdhhvv by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

I love lily of the valley but I can't get it to grow down here. I had scores of it up north. Down here I planted over a hundred pips and three grew, but didn't come back the next year. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## scareme

The garden that was here when we moved in had a squash plant come up. I know it was too much to hope it was a pumpkin. Rick and I made a little bragging rites bet. He said it was going to be summer squash, and I said it was going to be zucchini. And it turns out I was right! And even better it's that rare yellow zucchini with a big bottom. That Rick should know better than to bet against me.










In case you didn't get a good enough look at my zucchini.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You funny girl, poor Rick should have known better than to challenge you :googly:

We're going to try growing some zucchini this summer. Spooky1 picked up a packet of Emerald Delight hybrid seeds. They're supposed to be smaller than regular zucchini and, with a more open growth habit, easier to find.


----------



## Hairazor

Lucky you Scareme, rare ones already growing for you


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*This weekend the weather has been nice. More summer like than usual. Spent time removing plants from the greenhouse I built last summer, as temps normalize and we're out of any threat of freezing.

Going to hit a high of 93 tomorrow and then by Wednesday it will drop down to around 60 for a high. This is normal weather for us her in Oregon as we start to make our way out of Spring and into Summer! *_


----------



## RoxyBlue

No rare yellow zucchini here, but we do have false indigo, peony, and mountain laurel blooming now.

image_zpsmuo9tlnk by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsfggha4wu by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

image_zpsjy5eafho by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

That False Indigo looks a lot like Sweet Peas. I bought four Sweet Pea plants this year and they have been very disappointing. Looks like a lot of Lily Of The Valley under the Mountain Laurel.

We went to an Azalea park back in April. The flowers were beautiful. There was a couple there taking pictures of their little girl. She was so cute I asked If I could take a couple. She looks like a fairy (wearing shoes) in the flowers.



















I had to buy one of these red bushes. So vibrant.
.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I love that red bush, what is it? ( That little girl is adorable)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The lily of the valley make a carpet of groundcover back by our shed where that mountain laurel is. I took some lily of the valley and white peony out of my parents' yard a few years ago to transplant into ours, and they've thrived. If we ever move, I'll take some with me because they represent a family connection.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> The lily of the valley make a carpet of groundcover back by our shed where that mountain laurel is. I took some lily of the valley and white peony out of my parents' yard a few years ago to transplant into ours, and they've thrived. If we ever move, I'll take some with me because they represent a family connection.


I know what you mean. I'm taking some of my plants with me. They are ones I've paid high dollar for and ones that have a special place in my heart. Rick said, Leave some for the buyers. Heck, they don't know what was here in the first place. And I hate spending money on all my new flower beds here. Who knows, they might be like Rick and want to dig up everything and just go with grass everywhere.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> ^ I love that red bush, what is it? ( That little girl is adorable)


They are all azaleas. They have an Azalea Festival every spring in Muskogee, Oklahoma, USA. It's kind of hard to guess when the azaleas will be at their best the year before. The only bad thing is the flowers only last a couple of weeks.

I've never seen yellow before. Of course they were sold out before we got there.


----------



## randomr8

Thanks global warming!


----------



## Hairazor

Holy buckets ^ grow baby grow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope those aren't triffids


----------



## spinwitch

Today's harvest (and tonight's dinner)


----------



## Hairazor

Nice ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spinwitch that is impressive and the eggplant looks delicious...well it all looks good. So...what did you make for dinner?


----------



## Headless

So wanting to have a veggie garden when we eventually move into town. Can't beat the freshness and flavour of home grown produce.


----------



## spinwitch

Dinner was eggplant parm with a roasted tomato/pepper sauce. Turned out pretty well. I love this time of the year when we eat so much from the garden (and I have chickens as well so plenty of fresh eggs). Next month, alas, everything will start to die off in the heat (and tomatoes stop setting when the nighttime temps don't go below 80) so we scarf it up while we can.


----------



## Spooky1

Something keeps eating my newly sprouted zucchini plants.


----------



## spinwitch

Zucchini! I really like zucchini--but I can't grow it. It's ridiculous--usually that's the one crop that has you leaving bags of it on stranger's doorsteps. This year I had huge beautiful plants and a zillion blossoms--all male. Never a single female blossom. Then all the plants died.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^Ugh SW, what a bummer! I had something similar with my pumpkins last year....I was going to say something like, "just like a man to be all showy and grandiose, but not produce any fruit" (but that seemed sexist to me).:googly: Gardening and growing is definitely an "up and down" little rollercoaster ride. 
Spooky, could it be deer? I live in the city and had something eating my potato vines in my front planters, and then it went on to eat my portulaca and petunias out of the same pot. When I moved the pots behind the gate to replant, the culprit moved on to my impatiens that I had planted in my front beds. I caught her on camera, a nice size deer was using my pots and plantings as a salad bar for her nightly foraging...UGH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We suspect any of the following culprits: slugs, Japanese beetles, rabbits. We do get deer in our yard on rare occasions, and one of them stripped a tomato plant of fruit a few years ago while we were out walking the dog, so they're not entirely free of suspicion, either:jol:


----------



## Headless

It's always something isn't it. For me it is the kangaroos and rabbits. I planted various species of groundcovers along the edge of the pond but they aren't going to get to cover much ground because the roos keep trimming them.......


----------



## spinwitch

And of course we think of kangaroos as being exciting and exotic (and cute). Same thing here--I was talking to someone from Vermont about the trick of laying stock wire on the ground before laying in sets to foil the armadillos, and he was excited that I had such exotic animals around. I like armadillos, but they're pretty common.


----------



## Headless

After 17 years I still don't get tired of watching them feed in our back yard. I do however get a little cross with their lack of road sense.


----------



## scareme

spinwitch said:


> And of course we think of kangaroos as being exciting and exotic (and cute). Same thing here--I was talking to someone from Vermont about the trick of laying stock wire on the ground before laying in sets to foil the armadillos, and he was excited that I had such exotic animals around. I like armadillos, but they're pretty common.


I've had problems with them digging up iris rhizomes and eating them.



Headless said:


> After 17 years I still don't get tired of watching them feed in our back yard. I do however get a little cross with their lack of road sense.


Sounds just like deer. They want to out race a car. They seldom win. My cousin's husband hit a deer about 2:00 in the morning when they were on a vacation. He took two of the kids and went to the nearest farm house. He didn't want them to take a gun to him if was knocking on the door in the middle of the night alone. My cousin followed up with the third kid, all three under 5, (she was a fertile Myrtle). They forgot the diaper bag so my cousin walked back to the car with a flash light. She said she showed it on the car and there were about 50 barn cats eating the deer meat off the grill and hood. She was afraid to try and get past them to get into the car. She said she just stood there throwing up. Yup, she was pregnant with number 4.


----------



## scareme

Look who came to visit me. Rick wanted to share the parsley but no one wanted any. I told him to wait. I had something in mind for it. This was it. A Black Swallowtail. We have three of them getting fat out there. I hope I can see their cocoons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're such pretty worms!


----------



## scareme

Has anybody got any toad lily blooms yet. Mine have just started to bud, which is early for me but they get a little sun here but at the old house they were in deep shade. They are such a small bunch from what I had.


----------



## Hairazor

I am excited as mine are just budding!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, mine started a couple weeks ago. They're still doing very well right where I planted them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to check on our toad lilies. They are thriving nicely even though they've been transplanted at least three times and should be blooming soon if they haven't already started.


----------



## Hairazor

OK, my Toad has 4 "stems" all with many buds, so far this is the only full blossom, so exquisite

100_2595


----------



## scareme

I'm glad to here everyone's toad lily's are doing so well. I wish I had taken more with me when we left the old house. 

Thanks for sharing the picture with me HR. Is that asparagus ferns behind them? I've never thought about putting them together. Good idea.


----------



## randomr8

We're still trying to figure out the gardens at the new house. We have things like Cleome, which is going nuts. Knockout roses which look like crap 1/2 the time and grasses that we have to cut back every fall. Nice thing is that there is a huge Sycamore tree next door that shades our back deck and gives us lots of great leaves for mulching. We planted some things, hoping not to interrupt things we don't know about.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes Scareme, that is a fern in the background. It is in a large planter and I take it in for the winter, I've had it for maybe 10 years


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*With fall just around the corner, now would be a great time to get in on some of the end of summer sales going on right now at most garden centers and such. I've been able to score some really good deals on items to get ready for fall and winter, especially on grass seed and fertilizers for winter.

So I just thought I would throw it out there because there are a lot of great season ending sales going on right now. Never hurts to save some money on things you may need to get ready for the fall and winter coming our way. *_


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have buds on our toad lilies but they haven't opened yet.


----------



## Hairazor

Toad in full bloom, glorious

toad lily full bloom 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ours are blooming as well - so nice to see a little color in a fall garden.


----------



## scareme

Look what sprouted up in our yard overnight. We bought it in late summer, but the nursery said it had to go dormant before they could move it. The nursery has a policy where if you pay for them to plant it, they will guarantee the tree for a year. Except for Willows. Can I pick them or can I pick them? They said to many people let them die. But the willow is one of my favorite trees. I'm calling her Wendy.


----------



## scareme

OK. I bought three amaryllis a couple of weeks before Thanksgiving. I planted all three on the same day and put them in the same window. This makes me so mad. The pink didn't even start sprouting until a week ago. I bet neither one will bloom. I wouldn't mind it so much if two out of three bloomed. At least one will be open for Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

I love the look of willows. 

Maybe the other 2 flowers are just late bloomers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wasn't expecting to see growing plants in the dead of winter That's the beauty of having friends in warmer parts of the country who share their pictures.


----------



## scareme

My toad lilies are blooming. In fact they've been blooming for about two weeks now. At the old house they never bloomed before Halloween. I know the soil here is much richer so that might have something to do with it. I'll get a picture but I don't know if I can post it. Having some problems in that area.


----------



## Headless

When your mother insists we should hire someone to prune the roses to make sure they flower and you just do them yourself and some weeks later they look like this......

http://merriyank.com/Blog/Photos_General/Roses_20181113.jpg

and 10 days later..... more - despite the strong winds and rain

http://merriyank.com/Blog/Photos_General/Roses_20181123.jpg


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*WOW!! I just looked at this and how amazingly beautiful!! 
I am jealous!!*


----------



## xredge

Willows can take a pounding, Mine was a buy a treehouse one telephone poles when I bought the house wife wanted me to get rid of treehouse neighbor liablilities burned part of the tree it was so close and fire was so hot. Can back even bigger, bad thing is once they get older they are a real messy tree. Every year have so much that breaks off during the winter and wind storms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few things recently blooming in the yard. Crocuses and irises are fading now.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hairazor

Wow!! Such vivid colors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purple and yellow really pop when put together.


----------



## Hairazor

I have always wanted some of these big old urns and when I went to my local Florist, bam, 2 of them at about 1/2 what I had ever seen them for. They put them in my trunk and after hauling them around for a couple weeks my Grandson and his friend got them out for me (they weigh a ton). These Petunias seemed to be the perfect color (the orange ones are actually a dusky orange which didn't transfer to my photos no mater how I tried )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Score!


----------



## Spooky1

Bela Lugosi day lilies are blooming.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Rich color


----------



## ZombieBride

Zinnias & roses bring....
MOSURA-YA! MOSURA!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Love all the colors


----------



## Hairazor

When I bought this plant I thought it only had the red flowers, but the others that started blooming sure made it the right choice for this planter:


----------



## Death's Door

Did really well this year with the Pumpkin Patch. I have a total of 12. Hubby brought home a "Prince Charles" pumpkin home last year. I roasted some seeds and kept a few to plant this year. Not bad if I should say so myself.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet pumpkins, nice job


----------



## Hairazor

Here's my Angel Wing mini rose, grown from seed, in bloom. It has 6 other buds about to pop in the same location and bud one up top of the plant. I got this a year ago and it bloomed then, didn't expect blooms again till Spring.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been trying to plant some flowers around the house and they keep dying So upset and then I found out today the reason is in order to kill some weeds the yarn guy killed everything. Not happy.


----------



## Hairazor

What would you need to do to make the soil not toxic, PrettyG


----------

